# Everything Park Hopping - Please Read Post 1



## scrappinginontario

This is a thread intended to talk about everything to do with park hopping as we understand there are many questions.

*Time:* Park Hopping officially begins at *2:00 PM* each day.  Park Hopping guests may be allowed in as early as 1:45 but this is not guaranteed.  Buses start running between parks at approx. 1:30.

*Park Hopping Capacity:* There may be times that a park is closed to park hopping IF it has reached Park Hopping capacity.

*With the exception of a couple of hours in the late afternoon of Oct 1, 2021 for the Magic Kingdom, to date,  park hopping has always been allowed to all parks, even when all parks were full for new park reservations.

Park Reservation Capacity vs Park Hopping Capacity:* Park capacity for daily reservations is not the same as park capacity for park hopping. If a park has reached capacity to book a daily reservation, this does not automatically mean you cannot hop to it.

*Park Hopping Phone Number:* To find out if a park is open for park hopping, guests may call *1-407-560-5000*.

*Park Hopping Requirement:* In order to hop to a second park, a guest must have tapped into the park where they have booked a reservation for that day. Guests cannot just go to the second park even if it is after 2:00 PM.

*Returning to Original Park: * A guest can always return to the original park they had a reservation for.  Even if it is at capacity for hopping, a guest with a reservation may enter their original park at any time that day.

*Advanced Dining Reservations (ADR): *An ADR may be booked at a park a guest intends to hop to but an ADR does not guarantee entrance to that park if it has reached park hopping capacity. (Reiterating that as of today a park has never reached capacity for hopping.) How the no-show fee for a missed reservation due to inability to hop has not yet been an issue so it is not known if the $10/person no-show fee would be charged or if this fee would be waived by Disney.

An ADR does not grant early access to a park via hopping.  Reservations at the 'hopped to' park must be 2:00 or later.

*Park Hopper Tickets:* The park hopping option must be added to the entire number of days of the ticket. It is not possible to add Park Hopping to only a portion of the ticket.

*Park Hopping to Multiple Parks:* It is possible to hop to as many parks as a guest wishes to after 2:00 PM. There is not limit as long as there is availability.

*Transportation Between Parks:*

Animal Kingdom to all parks - Bus
Epcot to Hollywood Studios - Skyliner, Friendship Boat or Walk (approx. 20 min walk)
Epcot to Animal Kingdom - Bus
Epcot to Magic Kingdom - Monorail
Hollywood Studios to Animal Kingdom or Magic Kingdom - Bus
Hollywood Studios to Epcot - Skyliner, Friendship Boat or Walk (approx. 20 min walk)
Magic Kingdom to Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios - Bus
Magic Kingdom to Epcot - Monorail
*Adding Park Hopping to Ticket in Use: *Park Hopper option can be added at any point in your trip although it will be added for all days.  It is not possible to add the PH option to one day of a multiple day ticket.  Once PH is added, PH can begin that same day as long as it is 2:00 PM or later.

*Genie+:  *If you have Genie+ added to your ticket on a day you are PH ant book LL at a park you are hopping to, all LL reservation times displayed will be 2PM or later.

*Update based on changes introduced Dec 8, 2022

Cost to add PH is now:*

1 Day ticket:  $60-$65 above MK ticket price
2-4 Day ticket:  $85
5-10 Day ticket: $90


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

Thank you for making this dedicated thread. Everything you knew doesn't apply to todays day and age trip planning. Thoughts on park hopping during Christmas crowds. Will it be impossible to hop?


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyRunner2009 said:


> Thank you for making this dedicated thread. Everything you knew doesn't apply to todays day and age trip planning. Thoughts on park hopping during Christmas crowds. Will it be impossible to hop?


My personal thoughts, yes it will be possible to park hop at Christmas.  Possibly not to the MK on Christmas Day or New Years Day but this is no different than in years past.  MK reached capacity almost every pre-COVID year so it could easily happen this year too.  

This is only my guess and over time my thoughts may change but, given the park hopping that has been happening so far in 2021 even the days all 4 parks reached reservation capacity, I would anticipate the ability to park hop even on busier days.


----------



## sammm_11

Thanks for this info! We went at the end of February and when we would call the hotline after 2 pm, all it said was "Park hopping starts after 2 pm" and we were slightly confused because it was after 2 pm? So we just checked the "park reservation system" and noticed which parks were full. BUT it's awesome to know that we shouldn't pay much attention to that because they are different! We will definitely be doing it differently in April, and hopefully the phone automated message is updated! Thanks so much, again!


----------



## Raech

So wait if the recording just says park hopping is available after 2pm how do you know from that hotline where you can go?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Raech said:


> So wait if the recording just says park hopping is available after 2pm how do you know from that hotline where you can go?


It has never happened that all parks are not available but I would anticipate that if a park is closed to hopping, the recording would say that.  

It hasn't happened so far so we don't have an example to follow.


----------



## mickeysmith

I apologize if I missed this somewhere; we are finally getting to go in April!
If I have a res for MK, hop to another park, can I come back to MK even if it is at capacity?
Thank you (and for this thread).


----------



## JJ2017

We are going to be making an "in the moment" decision to add park hoppers and hop to MK from HS to meet friends.  I'm scared of upgrading and then the parks being full.  I guess I'll call the hotline first, and if it's a go, pay for the upgrade.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mickeysmith said:


> I apologize if I missed this somewhere; we are finally getting to go in April!
> If I have a res for MK, hop to another park, can I come back to MK even if it is at capacity?
> Thank you (and for this thread).


Thank you for asking this question!  

Yes, a guest may always return to the original park they have a reservation for, even if it's at capacity for hopping.

I have updated the original post based on your question.  Thanks for asking it!


----------



## loves to dive

Weird question here.   Since PH begins at 2, can you go to any park that is open even if you haven't reserved one for earlier in the day?  Example:   It's travel day and you arrive at 2:30 but did not book a park reservation for that day.   You want to go to a park and have tickets for that day.  Do you still need to reserve the park you want to go even though it's after 2?


----------



## scrappinginontario

loves to dive said:


> Weird question here.   Since PH begins at 2, can you go to any park that is open even if you haven't reserved one for earlier in the day?  Example:   It's travel day and you arrive at 2:30 but did not book a park reservation for that day.   You want to go to a park and have tickets for that day.  Do you still need to reserve the park you want to go even though it's after 2?


Yes, you must have a park reservation for whatever park you enter first, even if you enter for the first time after 2:00 PM.


----------



## scrappinginontario

It looks like the coming week is going to be a good time to see if any parks reach 'no park hopping' capacity.  All 4 parks from this Saturday, Mar 13 - Fri, Mar 19 are at full capacity.

If anyone is there next week and has park hopper tickets, any experiences you can share with us would be appreciated.  And, we're hoping it's that you could still park hop without any trouble!!


----------



## Heather07438

If at some point hopping capacity is reached at a certain park, MDE will send out push notifications as soon as it’s known.  Make sure you turn-on/allow push notifications in MDE to receive the message. 

On WDW site for hopping:  
In the event that the Park Hopper option is unavailable at a theme park, Guests will be notified in real time via a push notification from the My Disney Experience app.


----------



## lanejudy

There have been a couple of reports on the ticket sticky of refusal to allow a Hopper add-on for next week - people who already have base tickets and theme park reservations and wanted to add hopping.  It's unknown whether that's because ticket sales are frozen for those start dates, or if WDW feels they've reached hopper capacity as well.  It'll be interesting to read reports.


ETA:  one of those was finally able to reach a CM who was able to help add the Hopper option.


----------



## disprincess2213

Wondering if there were any rules or restrictions on how many times in a day you could park hop or to which park. 

We are going to epcot at open for lunch (have park passes).  We were hoping to park hop to DHS around 6pm then back to epcot after DHS closes around 8. 

I wasn't sure if they would let us park hop back and forth to epcot. Thanks for any input!


----------



## sammm_11

disprincess2213 said:


> Wondering if there were any rules or restrictions on how many times in a day you could park hop or to which park.
> 
> We are going to epcot at open for lunch (have park passes).  We were hoping to park hop to DHS around 6pm then back to epcot after DHS closes around 8.
> 
> I wasn't sure if they would let us park hop back and forth to epcot. Thanks for any input!



Yes! You can park hop how every many times after 2 pm! And since you have reservations to Epcot already, you will be able to get back to Epcot no matter if park hopping is at capacity or not!


----------



## closetmickey

We hopped to HS two days (from Epcot) earlier in the month when HS was at capacity for park reservations.


----------



## bksomody

scrappinginontario said:


> It has never happened that all parks are not available but I would anticipate that if a park is closed to hopping, the recording would say that.
> 
> It hasn't happened so far so we don't have an example to follow.



Do you know if park reservations were gone during Christmas week like they are for Spring Break?  

Just wondering if parks will be busier during spring break than they were at Christmas and possibly not allow park hopping.  I am trying to decide if I should add a park hopper.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bksomody said:


> Do you know if park reservations were gone during Christmas week like they are for Spring Break?
> 
> Just wondering if parks will be busier during spring break than they were at Christmas and possibly not allow park hopping.  I am trying to decide if I should add a park hopper.


Park Hopping did not begin until January 1st so we are not able to compare.


----------



## Heather07438

bksomody said:


> Do you know if park reservations were gone during Christmas week like they are for Spring Break?
> 
> Just wondering if parks will be busier during spring break than they were at Christmas and possibly not allow park hopping.  I am trying to decide if I should add a park hopper.



Christmas week didn't fill as quickly and fully as Spring Break.  The week or two before there were still openings for park reservations, and even day of some openings left at certain parks.


----------



## bksomody

Heather07438 said:


> Christmas week didn't fill as quickly and fully as Spring Break.  The week or two before there were still openings for park reservations, and even day of some openings left at certain parks.


Interesting.  So I wonder how the increased crowds will effect park hopping?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Today is the first day of this week of full parks.  I just called the Park Hopper hotline (1-407-560-5000) and at 4:15 park hopping is available for all parks.  A good first day!


----------



## happypaws

I will be at Disney this coming week, 18-19, was nervous no hopping due to capacity.  But this thread was super helpful to find out it’s separate from park reservations and to learn about the number.  Fingers crossed it works out.  Since we only have two days, couldn’t reserve all of our favorites and have to rely on hopping.


----------



## staceymarie

Get hoppers on initial ticket purchase while parks at higher capacity!!
I purchased my tickets for 3/20 and 3/21 without park hoppers. Every park was at capacity except for Epcot so I purchased and chose that park quickly before there was no availability at all. I knew park hopping was an option again and I also  knew that it could be added later-I just wanted to confirm that my cousin also was going to put park hoppers on her FL resident ticket. Well, my cousin of course said yes as we always hop so I went to add and I couldn’t do this online. I then called WDW for assistance.
Well, to my surprise, I was told numerous times by different CMs that this option isn’t available as parks are at capacity on my days. Cannot add. I was upset as I just saw nothing that said that you can never add after initial purchase. I wouldn’t have purchased without and lost my option to hop. I have added them before at the park!  Yes-fine print states if parks at capacity, may not be able to hop but It didn’t state that I couldn’t choose to add this option later after initial purchase. Finally, I was able to get someone to add park hopper after almost 3 hours on the phone. I guess the system won’t allow for it-they had to find a way. I was also able to have my cousins FL res tickets upgraded.
So-it was possible-just not easy! I don’t think they really wanted to do it, citing covid safety concerns due to overcrowding. I got that over and over. And I get it.
The moral of my post-get your hoppers when tickets being purchased. Things are different at this point in time. Realize the rules we’ve always known don’t all apply right now!!
Lastly, the CMs are were and always great when calling. Every one of them sympathized and felt terrible about their inability to help until it was escalated.  They want you to have a magical trip but so many things are modified right now due to pandemic.


----------



## MMSM

scrappinginontario said:


> Today is the first day of this week of full parks.  I just called the Park Hopper hotline (1-407-560-5000) and at 4:15 park hopping is available for all parks.  A good first day!


So the hotline said park hopping was delayed until 4:15 due to crowds? That stinks if you had an ADR after 2:00


----------



## loves to dive

MMSM said:


> So the hotline said park hopping was delayed until 4:15 due to crowds? That stinks if you had an ADR after 2:00


 I think they were saying that they called the line at 4:15 and as of the time of the call, hopping was available.


----------



## DVCSunDevil

My wife called after 2:00 several times last week. The recording said that all theme parks were available for park hopping access. So that's good news. We are going the week of Easter and are crossing our fingers that we will be able to park hop. 

Question: what if the parks do indeed have no availability for park hopping, but we purchased the park hopper ticket? Will they refund the difference between the park hopper and regular ticket??


----------



## staceymarie

DVCSunDevil said:


> My wife called after 2:00 several times last week. The recording said that all theme parks were available for park hopping access. So that's good news. We are going the week of Easter and are crossing our fingers that we will be able to park hop.
> 
> Question: what if the parks do indeed have no availability for park hopping, but we purchased the park hopper ticket? Will they refund the difference between the park hopper and regular ticket??


I was told no when I called to add park hoppers. But did anyways!


----------



## staceymarie

I was told no. No refund.
I don’t think it’s happened yet-where we can’t hop-so it’s all unprecedented and unknown at this point. My take anyways!

sorry double post. Kind of


----------



## lanejudy

DVCSunDevil said:


> Question: what if the parks do indeed have no availability for park hopping, but we purchased the park hopper ticket? Will they refund the difference between the park hopper and regular ticket??


If hopping isn’t available _any day/any time _you are there, they should refund.  However, it seems that may be unlikely.  If unavailable just one day or just a certain park(s), you still have other options to hop even if not your preference day/park so they may not refund in that case.  The fact hopping _was_ available Sat. afternoon as @scrappinginontario reported, bodes well that it may not be a problem this coming week.


----------



## Raech

scrappinginontario said:


> Thank you for asking this question!
> 
> Yes, a guest may always return to the original park they have a reservation for, even if it's at capacity for hopping.
> 
> I have updated the original post based on your question.  Thanks for asking it!



Why is that not made clearer??? That is a game changer. This is the single most important thing I have learned. And my travel agent did not know this. She just arrived herself at WDW today though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

scrappinginontario said:


> Today is the first day of this week of full parks.  I just called the Park Hopper hotline (1-407-560-5000) and at 4:15 park hopping is available for all parks.  A good first day!





MMSM said:


> So the hotline said park hopping was delayed until 4:15 due to crowds? That stinks if you had an ADR after 2:00


Sorry, what I said was misinterpreted.  

Park hopping always starts at 2:00.  I called the park hopper hotline at 4:15 to see what the message was at that time.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

staceymarie said:


> Get hoppers on initial ticket purchase while parks at higher capacity!!
> I purchased my tickets for 3/20 and 3/21 without park hoppers. Every park was at capacity except for Epcot so I purchased and chose that park quickly before there was no availability at all. I knew park hopping was an option again and I also  knew that it could be added later-I just wanted to confirm that my cousin also was going to put park hoppers on her FL resident ticket. Well, my cousin of course said yes as we always hop so I went to add and I couldn’t do this online. I then called WDW for assistance.
> Well, to my surprise, I was told numerous times by different CMs that this option isn’t available as parks are at capacity on my days. Cannot add. I was upset as I just saw nothing that said that you can never add after initial purchase. I wouldn’t have purchased without and lost my option to hop. I have added them before at the park!  Yes-fine print states if parks at capacity, may not be able to hop but It didn’t state that I couldn’t choose to add this option later after initial purchase. Finally, I was able to get someone to add park hopper after almost 3 hours on the phone. I guess the system won’t allow for it-they had to find a way. I was also able to have my cousins FL res tickets upgraded.
> So-it was possible-just not easy! I don’t think they really wanted to do it, citing covid safety concerns due to overcrowding. I got that over and over. And I get it.
> The moral of my post-get your hoppers when tickets being purchased. Things are different at this point in time. Realize the rules we’ve always known don’t all apply right now!!
> Lastly, the CMs are were and always great when calling. Every one of them sympathized and felt terrible about their inability to help until it was escalated.  They want you to have a magical trip but so many things are modified right now due to pandemic.


 

Was that just because  the parks were at capacity? If they weren't,  would you have been able to purchase?


----------



## bksomody

staceymarie said:


> Get hoppers on initial ticket purchase while parks at higher capacity!!
> I purchased my tickets for 3/20 and 3/21 without park hoppers. Every park was at capacity except for Epcot so I purchased and chose that park quickly before there was no availability at all. I knew park hopping was an option again and I also  knew that it could be added later-I just wanted to confirm that my cousin also was going to put park hoppers on her FL resident ticket. Well, my cousin of course said yes as we always hop so I went to add and I couldn’t do this online. I then called WDW for assistance.
> Well, to my surprise, I was told numerous times by different CMs that this option isn’t available as parks are at capacity on my days. Cannot add. I was upset as I just saw nothing that said that you can never add after initial purchase. I wouldn’t have purchased without and lost my option to hop. I have added them before at the park!  Yes-fine print states if parks at capacity, may not be able to hop but It didn’t state that I couldn’t choose to add this option later after initial purchase. Finally, I was able to get someone to add park hopper after almost 3 hours on the phone. I guess the system won’t allow for it-they had to find a way. I was also able to have my cousins FL res tickets upgraded.
> So-it was possible-just not easy! I don’t think they really wanted to do it, citing covid safety concerns due to overcrowding. I got that over and over. And I get it.
> The moral of my post-get your hoppers when tickets being purchased. Things are different at this point in time. Realize the rules we’ve always known don’t all apply right now!!
> Lastly, the CMs are were and always great when calling. Every one of them sympathized and felt terrible about their inability to help until it was escalated.  They want you to have a magical trip but so many things are modified right now due to pandemic.


I just tried to add park hoppers and was unable.  Said my dates are unavailable.


----------



## Surfinpiratee

bksomody said:


> I just tried to add park hoppers and was unable.  Said my dates are unavailable.




I have a package for September,  you'd think being able to change your reservation details,  I'd be able to add PH? Just tried, it seems like MDE is acting up


----------



## staceymarie

Surfinpiratee said:


> Was that just because  the parks were at capacity? If they weren't,  would you have been able to purchase?


Yes.  They only denied due to parks being at capacity.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Update:*

Sunday, Mar 14, 2021 @ 2:00

All park reservations at capacity.

PARK HOPPING *IS* ALLOWED.


----------



## mrsap

Thought I’d share this article, as it pertains to the topic. 

*How to Check if a Disney World Theme Park is Allowing Park Hopping or is at Capacity*


----------



## lanejudy

Surfinpiratee said:


> I have a package for September,  you'd think being able to change your reservation details,  I'd be able to add PH? Just tried, it seems like MDE is acting up


If your tickets are part of a package I believe you need to go back through reservations to change the tickets because it will impact the total package cost.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Can I go to a park after 2:00 pm for an ADR if I did not have any park reservation for that day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

FRANKTSJR said:


> Can I go to a park after 2:00 pm for an ADR if I did not have any park reservation for that day?


If you have a park hopper ticket, yes, as long as you have already visited the park you did have a reservation for.

Clarification: A guest MUST have a park reservation at a park and have visited that park  in order to hop to another park.

If you’re unable to secure a park reservation at any park you are not able to go to any park that day.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Thanks, I have an AP.


----------



## Tom_E_D

FRANKTSJR said:


> Can I go to a park after 2:00 pm for an ADR if I did not have any park reservation for that day?





scrappinginontario said:


> If you have a park hopper ticket, yes, as long as you have already visited the park you did have a reservation for.


If you did not have any park reservation for the day, you could not have already visited the park that you had a reservation for. So, the answer should be No. If you do not have any park reservation, you cannot enter any park. Otherwise, APs wouldn't need park reservations at all.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Tom_E_D said:


> If you did not have any park reservation for the day, you could not have already visited the park that you had a reservation for. So, the answer should be No. If you do not have any park reservation, you cannot enter any park. Otherwise, APs wouldn't need park reservations at all.


Yes, that makes sense. I'm here now and can't get in a Park all week long. I was looking for a way to get in EPCOT in the evening. I have 3 park reservations next week so I can't make anymore as an AP holder.


----------



## Tom_E_D

FRANKTSJR said:


> Yes, that makes sense. I'm here now and can't get in a Park all week long. I was looking for a way to get in EPCOT in the evening. I have 3 park reservations next week so I can't make anymore as an AP holder.


There are many people there this week who have tickets or APs and don't have park reservations, from what I've heard. I don't think they could let them all get in by making ADRs and still pay any heed to park capacity limits.


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Tom_E_D said:


> There are many people there this week who have tickets or APs and don't have park reservations, from what I've heard. I don't think they could let them all get in by making ADRs and still pay any heed to park capacity limits.


Yes, it's very busy. Like pre-covid days. Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

A guest can only PARK HOP if:

1. They have successfully booked a park reservation
2.  They have tapped into the park that they have the reservation
3.  They HOP to a second park


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Update:*

Monday, Mar 15, 2021 @ 2:00

All park reservations at capacity.

PARK HOPPING *IS* ALLOWED.


----------



## Martie Parker

Thank you for being diligent in checking this for us that are going next week!


----------



## GADisneyDad14

FWIW in case helpful, park hopping bus setup at Epcot main entrance yesterday.


----------



## indimom3

I know there were concerns about adding hopping on site this week, just letting everyone know I have a vacation package this week and added hopping to my tickets at the park guest relations this morning.  CM had no problems doing it but had to reset a gate price for the tickets before charging the correct price for the upgrade.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Update:*

Tuesday, Mar 16, 2021 @ 2:00

All park reservations at capacity.

PARK HOPPING *IS* ALLOWED. 

Since this has been the case for all 4 days since Park Reservation capacity was reached, I won't be updating this daily.  If Park Hopping is not allowed to one or more parks at some point, you'll be sure to find that information here as I'm sure someone will post it.


----------



## Martie Parker

That’s great news thank you for sharing! I was able to add PH to 2 of my tickets via a call, but have not been successful in adding 2 more online! Hopefully I will have the same experience as you when we arrive next week!


----------



## disney-inspired

A little tidbit my TA told me in the event you don't call the hotline - if a park is at capacity for hopping they will let you know at the bus stop but with everyone having smartphones, I don't think that would be an issue.


----------



## Boilerfamily

Apologies if asked elsewhere.  In the past I thought I could always add-on PH option to our base tickets any point up until our trip started.  We will be there 4/1-4-10, and I've already paid the entire balance for the trip/package.  As I'm seeing they are expanding park hours some I tried to add on PH to our tickets using the "Change" feature on Disney's website and it spins a wheel but doesn't give me the option to change the tickets.  Am I out of luck?  Maybe I should just call them directly.  Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Boilerfamily said:


> Apologies if asked elsewhere.  In the past I thought I could always add-on PH option to our base tickets any point up until our trip started.  We will be there 4/1-4-10, and I've already paid the entire balance for the trip/package.  As I'm seeing they are expanding park hours some I tried to add on PH to our tickets using the "Change" feature on Disney's website and it spins a wheel but doesn't give me the option to change the tickets.  Am I out of luck?  Maybe I should just call them directly.  Thanks!


I would recommend calling.  Please let us know how it goes.  

If you're unable to add the park hoppers when calling, you may still want to ask when you're there.  There was a report here this week of someone able to add it at Guest Services this week even though all 4 parks are at capacity for park reservations.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LOL okay, so I still called 

*Update:*

Wednesday, Mar 17, 2021 @ 2:00

All park reservations at capacity.

PARK HOPPING *IS* ALLOWED.


----------



## Jillio1

Interesting. I will be there 4/1-4/2 and called today to add PH to my tickets. The Cast Member I spoke to recommended I not do it because she said on 4/1, the only park showing availability was Epcot, and on 4/2 there was no availability. She said I should not add the PH option now because if it's not allowed on the days I am there, I will not get a refund. This conflicts with other info I've seen on this board... so now I am confused! Is park hopping allowed even if parks are at capacity? The person I spoke with today seemed to believe it was not...


----------



## KathyNY76

Jillio1 said:


> Interesting. I will be there 4/1-4/2 and called today to add PH to my tickets. The Cast Member I spoke to recommended I not do it because she said on 4/1, the only park showing availability was Epcot, and on 4/2 there was no availability. She said I should not add the PH option now because if it's not allowed on the days I am there, I will not get a refund. This conflicts with other info I've seen on this board... so now I am confused! Is park hopping allowed even if parks are at capacity? The person I spoke with today seemed to believe it was not...



I called yesterday and was able to add to my 2 day tix no questions. There is no park res availability on the first 2 days my tix are good for, but there IS on the last 2, so I'm thinking that's why she didn't say anything?
(Those aren't the days I'll be using the hopping, but I'm happy she did it.)

Based on the reports of hopping being available this busy week, I'd want it added.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jillio1 said:


> Interesting. I will be there 4/1-4/2 and called today to add PH to my tickets. The Cast Member I spoke to recommended I not do it because she said on 4/1, the only park showing availability was Epcot, and on 4/2 there was no availability. She said I should not add the PH option now because if it's not allowed on the days I am there, I will not get a refund. This conflicts with other info I've seen on this board... so now I am confused! Is park hopping allowed even if parks are at capacity? The person I spoke with today seemed to believe it was not...


The information you were given is not correct.  Even though a park is at capacity for park reservations, this does not mean that you will not be able to hop to it.  

This week is a perfect example.  All 4 parks have been at capacity every single day since Saturday and yet park hopping has been allowed all of these days.  I have called the PH Hotline each day and each day it has said that PH is allowed.


----------



## Jillio1

Thanks for this info!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

For those trying to add PH online - I have seen lots of reports that PH cannot be added online if the parks are at full capacity during your trip.  However, the same people were then able to add it at Guest Services in the park.   So if you can't do it online or by phone, definitely try in person!


----------



## Boilerfamily

scrappinginontario said:


> The information you were given is not correct.  Even though a park is at capacity for park reservations, this does not mean that you will not be able to hop to it.
> 
> This week is a perfect example.  All 4 parks have been at capacity every single day since Saturday and yet park hopping has been allowed all of these days.  I have called the PH Hotline each day and each day it has said that PH is allowed.


Following up from earlier post yesterday, we'll be there 4/1-4/9 and I was also able to add PH with no issue over the phone with Disney Cast Member.  She was very helpful; didn't think hopping would be an issue.  She said its possible there may limited parks you can hop to (depending on crowd capacity), so that might affect dining plans/reservations if you're banking on hopping to another park for a dinner, etc., but otherwise seems to be good to go.

Thanks for the earlier replies.


----------



## Jonfw2

This thread is super helpful, as we will be there during full capacity and have ADRs at a second park a couple of different times.


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Update:*

Thursday, Mar 18, 2021 @ 2:00

All park reservations at capacity.

PARK HOPPING *IS* ALLOWED.


----------



## KathyNY76

scrappinginontario said:


> The information you were given is not correct.  Even though a park is at capacity for park reservations, this does not mean that you will not be able to hop to it.
> 
> This week is a perfect example.  All 4 parks have been at capacity every single day since Saturday and yet park hopping has been allowed all of these days.  I have called the PH Hotline each day and each day it has said that PH is allowed.


And I've been watching wait times on MDE and they have been quite good for a busy Spring Break week! I'm excited to evening hop now!


----------



## staceymarie

Jillio1 said:


> Interesting. I will be there 4/1-4/2 and called today to add PH to my tickets. The Cast Member I spoke to recommended I not do it because she said on 4/1, the only park showing availability was Epcot, and on 4/2 there was no availability. She said I should not add the PH option now because if it's not allowed on the days I am there, I will not get a refund. This conflicts with other info I've seen on this board... so now I am confused! Is park hopping allowed even if parks are at capacity? The person I spoke with today seemed to believe it was not...



I was told the same by first couple of CMs. But I was able to have it escalated and they were able to do it for me. 
I’m thinking it’s just not simple to do. Perhaps they have to manually enter or override the system. 
it’s possible!


----------



## KathyNY76

staceymarie said:


> I was told the same by first couple of CMs. But I was able to have it escalated and they were able to do it for me.
> I’m thinking it’s just not simple to do. Perhaps they have to manually enter or override the system.
> it’s possible!


The first CM I spoke to told me she couldn't find my tickets in the system - which I found odd b/c I have park reservations already. She had a ticket specialist call me back about an hour later. That person was the one who didn't ask any questions. 

Maybe the "can't find it" was just a way to pass me off without suggesting I can't add hopping?


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Update:*

Friday, Mar 19, 2021 @ 2:00

All park reservations at capacity.

PARK HOPPING *IS* ALLOWED. 

This now marks 7 days straight when all parks were at capacity to new reservations and yet park hopping is allowed.  It's safe to say that park reservation capacity in not linked to the ability to park hop.

*To date there has not been a single day since park hopping was re-introduced Jan 1, 2021 that park hopping was not allowed to all 4 parks.*

Happy hopping!!!


----------



## SpecEdismyLife

Thank you so much for this thread! You answered exactly the questions I had including why I am unable to add the park hopping option online! DHS is the only park not avail for reservations the week I am there (so far) and I do want to add park hopping so I can get into that park at some point. I already have reservations for the other parks. Glad to know what the truth is in case I need to to argue with a CM about it lol!


----------



## happypaws

Happy to report was able to hop both 18&19 this past week without a hitch. Called the number both days (saved it into contacts) just to check and all parks were open for hopping, just as reported on this board


----------



## kat_lh

Just wanted to say thank you to all who contribute to this post. We have a trip planned over Memorial Day weekend when I’m sure the parks will be sold out again. Seeing the first hand reports of park hopping have been so reassuring!


----------



## boltjames

scrappinginontario said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Friday, Mar 19, 2021 @ 2:00
> 
> All park reservations at capacity.
> 
> PARK HOPPING *IS* ALLOWED.
> 
> This now marks 7 days straight when all parks were at capacity to new reservations and yet park hopping is allowed.  It's safe to say that park reservation capacity in not linked to the ability to park hop.
> 
> *To date there has not been a single day since park hopping was re-introduced Jan 1, 2021 that park hopping was not allowed to all 4 parks.*
> 
> Happy hopping!!!



While this makes me happy because I want the flexibility for my upcoming trip, doesn't this imply that WDW isn't making any effort to ensure that each of the 4 parks stays at or below the 35% threshold at all times? 

Isn't this telling us that, theoretically, on a given hop afternoon MK could be at 50% and AK could be at 15%?  That's not in keeping with the spirit of the strategy to reduce crowding and close contact.


----------



## lanejudy

boltjames said:


> While this makes me happy because I want the flexibility for my upcoming trip, doesn't this imply that WDW isn't making any effort to ensure that each of the 4 parks stays at or below the 35% threshold at all times?
> 
> Isn't this telling us that, theoretically, on a given hop afternoon MK could be at 50% and AK could be at 15%?  That's not in keeping with the spirit of the strategy to reduce crowding and close contact.



Nobody here really knows what their capacity is for any of the parks.  It was several months ago now that WDW indicated the 35% figure - but they are under no obligation to inform the public if or when that increases.  I suspect the volume of theme park reservations is capped at or near 35% (or whatever capacity level they have set); and they have data showing guest patterns with regards to afternoons/evenings which drives the hopping allowance.


----------



## Tawney

I originally had a package with one park/day for April 26, 27, 28.  After a lot of debate, I just went on MDE to upgrade the tickets to hopper.  My package was previously paid for.  I had to try three times to upgrade online to hopper, but it finally went through (third time's the charm, I guess!).


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

boltjames said:


> While this makes me happy because I want the flexibility for my upcoming trip, doesn't this imply that WDW isn't making any effort to ensure that each of the 4 parks stays at or below the 35% threshold at all times?
> 
> Isn't this telling us that, theoretically, on a given hop afternoon MK could be at 50% and AK could be at 15%?  That's not in keeping with the spirit of the strategy to reduce crowding and close contact.


My guess is that it all evens out with people coming/going in the afternoon.  Maybe not exactly, but I'm sure they aren't exceeding capacity significantly at any given time.

I also think they have set a precedent now that hopping will always be allowed...if/when they try to cap it, I think it will cause a pretty big uproar.


----------



## LovesWDW1961

scrappinginontario said:


> Today is the first day of this week of full parks.  I just called the Park Hopper hotline (1-407-560-5000) and at 4:15 park hopping is available for all parks.  A good first day!


are wdw parks now full capacity?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LovesWDW1961 said:


> are wdw parks now full capacity?



The parks have been at Park Reservation capacity for the past 12 days meaning no more guests could get a Park Reservation at any of the 4 parks.  You can view the Park Availability Calendar here.  Dates that are grey mean they have reached Park Reservation capacity at all 4 parks.

In spite of this, for those who have a reservation, park hopping has been allowed.


----------



## disney-inspired

lanejudy said:


> Nobody here really knows what their capacity is for any of the parks.  It was several months ago now that WDW indicated the 35% figure - but they are under no obligation to inform the public if or when that increases.  I suspect the volume of theme park reservations is capped at or near 35% (or whatever capacity level they have set); and they have data showing guest patterns with regards to afternoons/evenings which drives the hopping allowance.



If they increase their capacity, i think they need to reinstate fast passes. It would definitely help with the long stand-by lines due to spacing. At least those people with FP would be elsewhere.


----------



## Krischaser

So if I understand correctly if you have a ticket with a park hopper pass you have to first make a reservation to a park.  Then after 2:00 pm if a different park you want to visit is not at capacity all you need to do is get on the bus and hop over to that park with no reservation.  I only ask because I read somewhere one reservation to one park per day.  Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Krischaser said:


> So if I understand correctly if you have a ticket with a park hopper pass you have to first make a reservation to a park.  Then after 2:00 pm if a different park you want to visit is not at capacity all you need to do is get on the bus and hop over to that park with no reservation.  I only ask because I read somewhere one reservation to one park per day.  Thanks!


Yes, you only need a reservation for your first park but you also must tap into the park you have a reservation for in order to hop.  If you just go to another park you will not be granted admittance.


----------



## disney-inspired

Krischaser said:


> So if I understand correctly if you have a ticket with a park hopper pass you have to first make a reservation to a park.  Then after 2:00 pm if a different park you want to visit is not at capacity all you need to do is get on the bus and hop over to that park with no reservation.  I only ask because I read somewhere one reservation to one park per day.  Thanks!



Yes, that's correct.


----------



## leebee

I know you can't park hop until 2pm. We are coming to FL and were only planning on going to Epcot (Flower and Garden Show), no other park days. However, I'm wondering about getting a park hopper and doing AK in the morning, then hopping over to Epcot in the afternoon. However, I know that if the 2nd park is full, you can't hop. Anyone have any feeling about the ability to hop to Epcot on a Tuesday or Wednesday (4/13 or 4/14) afternoon? Touring Plans is saying the crowd level at Epcot will be a 2 of 10. I know it'll probably work, but DH would be mighty distressed if it doesn't; he REALLY wants to do those food booths!


----------



## Meglen

Why not do epcot and hop to ak? If the food booths are the main draw not picking it as your park pass seems like a waste.


----------



## Robo

Epcot virtually never fills to "capacity."


----------



## CAPSLOCK

Have seen no reports of anyone being denied park hopping to any park, even when "sold out" for reservations. I think your plan is safe.


----------



## leebee

Meglen said:


> Why not do epcot and hop to ak? If the food booths are the main draw not picking it as your park pass seems like a waste.



Park hours. Epcot doesn't open until 11am, and AK closes earlier than Epcot. We can maximize our park hours by doing AK first. Besides, we love Epcot at night (although not sure when sunset will be in April...)


----------



## Meglen

leebee said:


> Park hours. Epcot doesn't open until 11am, and AK closes earlier than Epcot. We can maximize our park hours by doing AK first. Besides, we love Epcot at night (although not sure when sunset will be in April...)


I suppose but for me leaving such an important thing to chance even if it's small or literally never happened gives me anxiety. Like other posts like this one, I do not believe any park has limited or shut down hoppers yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

leebee said:


> I know you can't park hop until 2pm. We are coming to FL and were only planning on going to Epcot (Flower and Garden Show), no other park days. However, I'm wondering about getting a park hopper and doing AK in the morning, then hopping over to Epcot in the afternoon. However, I know that if the 2nd park is full, you can't hop. Anyone have any feeling about the ability to hop to Epcot on a Tuesday or Wednesday (4/13 or 4/14) afternoon? Touring Plans is saying the crowd level at Epcot will be a 2 of 10. I know it'll probably work, but DH would be mighty distressed if it doesn't; he REALLY wants to do those food booths!


Merged you with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.

To date there has never been a day when park hopping was denied to any park including the past almost 2 weeks when all parks were at Park Reservation capacity.


----------



## DisneyMama811

*if you want a park hopper does it have to be for every single day you have tickets for or can you get it for just 1 day if you wanted to split one day between two parks but every other day just visit one?*


----------



## Robo

DisneyMama811 said:


> if you want a park hopper does it have to be for every single day you have tickets...


Yes.
ALL or nothing.


----------



## Twitterpaited

You pay about $85, whether you use it just for 1 day or for your entire trip.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Merging this with the Park Hopper thread.  Others have shared information but answer will also be in post 1 of that thread.


----------



## MamaJJ2018

Can I buy a standard ticket to make my park reservations but upgrade to a hopper add on later if we decide we want to try hopping?


----------



## subtchr

MamaJJ2018 said:


> Can I buy a standard ticket to make my park reservations but upgrade to a hopper add on later if we decide we want to try hopping?



Sure.


----------



## scrappinginontario

MamaJJ2018 said:


> Can I buy a standard ticket to make my park reservations but upgrade to a hopper add on later if we decide we want to try hopping?


Yes although the cost will be the same if you add it from the beginning or not until part way through your trip.


----------



## DianaMB333

Hi
I haven't been able to grab a park reservation in June 8th at HS (resort guest)... but, can I still go there in the afternoon?

how the capacity is controlled for park hopping?

thanks,


----------



## GBRforWDW

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi
> I haven't been able to grab a park reservation in June 8th at HS (resort guest)... but, can I still go there in the afternoon?
> 
> how the capacity is controlled for park hopping?
> 
> thanks,


According to reports on the Here Now & Just Back thread, even on the busiest days of spring break, when all parks were sold out several days in a row, park hopping was still available.  There still hasn't been a day they've restricted hopping, but that could change at any time, so I'd stay up to date on that thread because if it does happen, someone will post about it.

Though in my opinion, at this point in the vaccination deployment, I could see park capacity increase more before any restrictions are placed on hopping.


----------



## FCDub

As long as you DO have a reservation somewhere else, and enter that park first, you should be able to hop. What you CANNOT do is go straight there at 2 pm without having entered another park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DianaMB333 said:


> Hi
> I haven't been able to grab a park reservation in June 8th at HS (resort guest)... but, can I still go there in the afternoon?
> 
> how the capacity is controlled for park hopping?
> 
> thanks,


In order to park hop you must have a reservation for a park and have tapped into that park in order to hop to another park.   If you have a park reservation for another park and tap in then yes, you may hop to DHS.

If you don’t have a park reservation for any park you are not eligible to go to any park that day.


----------



## Greg K.

Forgive me if someone has already posted on this ... but I see that they are allowing park-hopping on some afternoons. We'll be visiting in two weeks. How does that work when you've already gotten a reservation for another park admission? After a certain time, can you just leave that park and go into another one where you DON'T have a reservation?   

TIA!


----------



## Heather07438

Greg K. said:


> Forgive me if someone has already posted on this ... but I see that they are allowing park-hopping on some afternoons. We'll be visiting in two weeks. How does that work when you've already gotten a reservation for another park admission? After a certain time, can you just leave that park and go into another one where you DON'T have a reservation?
> 
> TIA!


Park hopping starts at 2pm.  You can enter your 2nd park at that time or later. 

You cannot hop until you first check in to the park where you have your reservation.

Just because parks have hit capacity with the park reservation system, this does not mean that Hopping capacity is full as well. It’s 2 different things and so far hopping has not hit capacity in any park or on any day.


----------



## sueg

I know that this is worrying "far in advance" but our next trip is in October, hopefully to continue our annual F&W festival visit.  We usually go to one of the parks in AM and travel to Epcot for festival lunch. I guess we have to reserve other park, each day, and delay lunch until 2PM hop to Epcot?I hope this system changes by October, because I can see us being closed out of a hop to Epcot, which is high demand during festival.


----------



## Mr. Drauer

sueg said:


> I know that this is worrying "far in advance" but our next trip is in October, hopefully to continue our annual F&W festival visit.  We usually go to one of the parks in AM and travel to Epcot for festival lunch. I guess we have to reserve other park, each day, and delay lunch until 2PM hop to Epcot?I hope this system changes by October, because I can see us being closed out of a hop to Epcot, which is high demand during festival.


despite all park reservations being full lately on many days, no one has reported that park hopping has been closed, so I see it extremely unlikely that you would ever get closed out of a hop to Epcot, so long as you tap into your reservation park prior to going to Epcot.  This is being discussed in the Everything Park Hopping sticky......


----------



## scrappinginontario

Merging with the Park Hopping thread.  A lot of great information and experiences here!  Please take the time to read post 1 as it will answer many of the questions you may have.


----------



## GBRforWDW

sueg said:


> I know that this is worrying "far in advance" but our next trip is in October, hopefully to continue our annual F&W festival visit.  We usually go to one of the parks in AM and travel to Epcot for festival lunch. I guess we have to reserve other park, each day, and delay lunch until 2PM hop to Epcot?I hope this system changes by October, because I can see us being closed out of a hop to Epcot, which is high demand during festival.


Hard to say if PH as it's setup now will continue, but if they do still have capacity limits on parks at that time, but if they do, just a quick look at spring break where parks were sold out for days, but those with hoppers were still able to hop wherever they wanted.


----------



## sueg

Does anyone know if you can change a park reservation? Booking a park reservation, far in advance of a trip, can easily result in a need to change parks. For example, going back to F&W, I would be selecting parks before the Festival events are announced.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sueg said:


> Does anyone know if you can change a park reservation? Booking a park reservation, far in advance of a trip, can easily result in a need to change parks. For example, going back to F&W, I would be selecting parks before the Festival events are announced.


Yes you may change your reservation.  I would recommend checking the Park Availability Calendar first as it will indicate if their is capacity at the park you wish to change go.

To change a park reservation you will first need to cancel your original park reservation and then choose a new park to reserve, thus the recommendation to check the availability calendar first.


----------



## madalex

How strict have the parks been with the 2:00 hopping time?  Have there been reports of hoppers being allowed in early?  If so, how early?


----------



## GBRforWDW

madalex said:


> How strict have the parks been with the 2:00 hopping time?  Have there been reports of hoppers being allowed in early?  If so, how early?


I think I saw a report that someone got through a few minutes early as a hopper, but for the most part it's pretty strict. You may get lucky being let in 5-10 minutes early but I wouldn't count on that as something definitely happening.


----------



## Wood Nymph

madalex said:


> How strict have the parks been with the 2:00 hopping time?  Have there been reports of hoppers being allowed in early?  If so, how early?


They were very strict at the Epcot main gate when we were there earlier this month. But they did end up letting us in just a couple minutes before 2 pm.


----------



## subtchr

First change in the Park Hopper Hotline message in a while today --

Blizzard Beach is at capacity.

All main parks available for hopping.


----------



## scrappinginontario

subtchr said:


> First change in the Park Hopper Hotline message in a while today --
> 
> Blizzard Beach is at capacity.
> 
> All main parks available for hopping.


Thanks so much for letting us know!  I just called now at 4:30 and the message has been updated to say that Blizzard Beach is accepting guests again.

Just a note to help keep things clear, Blizzard Beach is not a park that guests with a 'Park Hopper' only option may hop to.  In order to visit Blizzard Beach (or eventually Typhoon Lagoon), guests will either need to have added the 'Park Hopper *Plus*' option to their ticket or, purchase separate admission to one of the water parks.


----------



## subtchr

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks so much for letting us know!  I just called now at 4:30 and the message has been updated to say that Blizzard Beach is accepting guests again.
> 
> Just a note to help keep things clear, Blizzard Beach is not a park that guests with a 'Park Hopper' only option may hop to.  In order to visit Blizzard Beach (or eventually Typhoon Lagoon), guests will either need to have added the 'Park Hopper *Plus*' option to their ticket or, purchase separate admission to one of the water parks.



Hah, I was just coming back to edit that it had reopened later in the afternoon.

And great point about water park tickets being separate; thanks for making sure that was clear.


----------



## tbssenterprises

Have ressies for MK.  Wondering if I went over to AK after 2:00, and then ended up at night at Epcot (it's open until 11:00)
Is this allowed?


----------



## chad_1138

Absolutely!


----------



## GBRforWDW

tbssenterprises said:


> Have ressies for MK.  Wondering if I went over to AK after 2:00, and then ended up at night at Epcot (it's open until 11:00)
> Is this allowed?


Yup, the only stipulations with park hoppers is 1. You have them on your tickets, 2. You can't hop until 2, 3. You have to check into your reserved park first, 4. Availability at the park for hoppers. 

After 2, you can hop to any and all parks you wish, including back to the reserved park.  You can access your reserved park regardless of hopping being full. 

No parks have been known to deny hoppers yet due to capacity.  That can change at any time, but even with the busy spring break, hopping was available.


----------



## mateezy

Hello all,

Next week I will be at Disney. We are currently visiting two parks. HS on Wednesday and AK on Friday. We’re thinking of park hopping to Epcot on Friday. I know it’s not possible to add park hopper for just one day, but after we went to HS could I just add it for one day? For example, on that Thursday could I add park hopper for just the remaining day and pay the 1-day price?


----------



## Tom_E_D

mateezy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Next week I will be at Disney. We are currently visiting two parks. HS on Wednesday and AK on Friday. We’re thinking of park hopping to Epcot on Friday. I know it’s not possible to add park hopper for just one day, but after we went to HS could I just add it for one day? For example, on that Thursday could I add park hopper for just the remaining day and pay the 1-day price?


No, the price to upgrade a 2-day base ticket to a 2-day park hopper is the same regardless of when you do it.


----------



## subtchr

mateezy said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Next week I will be at Disney. We are currently visiting two parks. HS on Wednesday and AK on Friday. We’re thinking of park hopping to Epcot on Friday. I know it’s not possible to add park hopper for just one day, but after we went to HS could I just add it for one day? For example, on that Thursday could I add park hopper for just the remaining day and pay the 1-day price?



Park hopping is not priced per day. It's priced per ticket -- the original length of the ticket. 

For a 2-day ticket, the price to add hopper is $75 plus tax, no matter when you add it.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

So, I'll be at WDW 4/23 or 4/24 and want to hop from epcot to MK, is the process still the same, just head to the park you want to hop to and tap in? Just making sure I'm not missing some hopping queue you have to check before you leave your park pass reservation park first.  TIA


----------



## scrappinginontario

TheSouthernBelle said:


> So, I'll be at WDW 4/23 or 4/24 and want to hop from epcot to MK, is the process still the same, just head to the park you want to hop to and tap in? Just making sure I'm not missing some hopping queue you have to check before you leave your park pass reservation park first.  TIA


As long as you have tapped into Epcot and don't arrive at MK until at least 2 PM, you can enter at any tap stile.


----------



## RobinEJ

Hi! I am new to park hopping with the new rules, wondering if they ever let you hop before 2pm? Specifically I want to hop to Epcot after a quick morning at studios. I am guessing the answer is no but in the past for the parties and such they have let you in earlier then posted start. Appreciate any insight


----------



## chad_1138

RobinEJ said:


> Hi! I am new to park hopping with the new rules, wondering if they ever let you hop before 2pm? Specifically I want to hop to Epcot after a quick morning at studios. I am guessing the answer is no but in the past for the parties and such they have let you in earlier then posted start. Appreciate any insight


As of now, park hopping begins at 2 PM.  It may be adjusted in the future, but as of now, that is the rule.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

RobinEJ said:


> Hi! I am new to park hopping with the new rules, wondering if they ever let you hop before 2pm? Specifically I want to hop to Epcot after a quick morning at studios. I am guessing the answer is no but in the past for the parties and such they have let you in earlier then posted start. Appreciate any insight


The 2pm is strict.  You may get a few minutes leeway, but no more than that unfortunately.


----------



## jrsharp21

We are headed to WDW 9/24 - 9/28. We had originally planned to purchase 4 day hopper passes. With the park hours for September not out yet, I am a bit hesitant to purchase hoppers. I am afraid of the parks possibly having early closing times, say 6pm or so, and not really being worth the cost to park hop (that is if the 2pm restriction is still ongoing then). Is a sound plan to just pay the 4 day base ticket now, get our park reservations, and then possibly add park hopper option later on when park hours are released and they are open late?


----------



## GBRforWDW

jrsharp21 said:


> We are headed to WDW 9/24 - 9/28. We had originally planned to purchase 4 day hopper passes. With the park hours for September not out yet, I am a bit hesitant to purchase hoppers. I am afraid of the parks possibly having early closing times, say 6pm or so, and not really being worth the cost to park hop (that is if the 2pm restriction is still ongoing then). Is a sound plan to just pay the 4 day base ticket now, get our park reservations, and then possibly add park hopper option later on when park hours are released and they are open late?


It’s best guess on this one.  Disney just extended hours for all days through nearly end of June to later closing.   I don’t think that’ll change come September. 

Also, when parks reservations are full, Disney has been pausing park hopper add ons. Many experienced this issue over the last few weeks with heavy spring break crowds.

it’s your call, but I’d add on now and if you don’t like the hours a week before your trip, just have the hopper removed from your package.


----------



## chad_1138

GBRforWDW said:


> It’s best guess on this one.  Disney just extended hours for all hours through nearly end of June to late closing.   I don’t think that’ll change come September.
> 
> Also, when parks reservations are full, Disney has been pausing park hopper add ons. Many experienced this issue over the last few weeks with heavy spring break crowds.
> 
> it’s your call, but I’d add on now and if you don’t like the hours a week before your trip, just have the hopper removed from your package.


My thoughts exactly.  As soon as Food and Wine was announced, I jumped on adding park hoppers for our July 17-31 trip.


----------



## Tom_E_D

GBRforWDW said:


> It’s best guess on this one.  Disney just extended hours for all days through nearly end of June to later closing.   I don’t think that’ll change come September.
> 
> Also, when parks reservations are full, Disney has been pausing park hopper add ons. Many experienced this issue over the last few weeks with heavy spring break crowds.
> 
> it’s your call, but I’d add on now and if you don’t like the hours a week before your trip, just have the hopper removed from your package.


If you buy tickets separately, you cannot simply delete the park hopper add-on from your tickets and expect a refund. Tickets that have been linked to MDE (necessary to make park reservations) are non-refundable. 

If you buy your tickets as part of a room and ticket package, I believe the date to change the tickets and get a refund is the date the package becomes non-refundable, which is 30 days before your arrival date. (There is a temporary "flexible cancellation" policy for arrivals before April 30, but that doesn't apply here.) So, you can't wait until "a week" before arrival and get a refund for cancelling the park hoppers on your package either.


----------



## Robo

If you decide that you want to hop, add the Hoppers after you arrive. 
You can even wait to upgrade (or not) until you are outside the first “Hopped-to” park’s gate to see if it looks too crowded.


----------



## Tom_E_D

jrsharp21 said:


> We are headed to WDW 9/24 - 9/28. We had originally planned to purchase 4 day hopper passes. With the park hours for September not out yet, I am a bit hesitant to purchase hoppers. I am afraid of the parks possibly having early closing times, say 6pm or so, and not really being worth the cost to park hop (that is if the 2pm restriction is still ongoing then). Is a sound plan to just pay the 4 day base ticket now, get our park reservations, and then possibly add park hopper option later on when park hours are released and they are open late?


I would wait until the park hours are extended to a late enough closing time that you will want to have hoppers, then add them. Hopefully, the hours will be extended before all the parks become fully booked (_*if*_ they do) and they suspend hopper add-on sales.


----------



## Landry

Is the Park Hopping currently restricted to Disney Transportation? If you have your own vehicle can you use that?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Landry said:


> Is the Park Hopping currently restricted to Disney Transportation? *If you have your own vehicle can you use that?*


Yes, you can.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Landry said:


> Is the Park Hopping currently restricted to Disney Transportation? If you have your own vehicle can you use that?





ENJDisneyFan said:


> Yes, you can.


If you are staying offsite, be sure to save your parking receipt to avoid being charged a second time if you move your car to another park.


----------



## BrianL

Question as I have juswt decided to add hopping to our tickets - I understand that the parks can be at capacity and not allow hopping. Has this been happening in practice? Jsut curious because I don't want to get stuck. We did have late-lunch plans for Epcot that we would be hopping to. I doubt Epcot is likely to fill up, but everything is so weird right now. Thanks!


----------



## GBRforWDW

BrianL said:


> Question as I have juswt decided to add hopping to our tickets - I understand that the parks can be at capacity and not allow hopping. Has this been happening in practice? Jsut curious because I don't want to get stuck. We did have late-lunch plans for Epcot that we would be hopping to. I doubt Epcot is likely to fill up, but everything is so weird right now. Thanks!


As of now, no park has denied park hopping, even when every park was at capacity for spring break, everyone was able to hop to other parks.


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

BrianL said:


> Question as I have juswt decided to add hopping to our tickets - I understand that the parks can be at capacity and not allow hopping. Has this been happening in practice? Jsut curious because I don't want to get stuck. We did have late-lunch plans for Epcot that we would be hopping to. I doubt Epcot is likely to fill up, but everything is so weird right now. Thanks!


As PP stated no park has prohibited park hopping. I will be hopping next week and even though it’s not yet been an issue I call the hopping hotline. (407) 560-5000 it’s an automated line that confirms all parks are open to hop.


----------



## BrianL

GBRforWDW said:


> As of now, no park has denied park hopping, even when every park was at capacity for spring break, everyone was able to hop to other parks.





TheSouthernBelle said:


> As PP stated no park has prohibited park hopping. I will be hopping next week and even though it’s not yet been an issue I call the hopping hotline. (407) 560-5000 it’s an automated line that confirms all parks are open to hop.



So, as I expected, extremely unlikely. I just wanted to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## bdiddy

So we scheduled 3 days at HS to give us as many chances to get a boarding pass as possible (HUGE Star Wars fans here so we can't miss this). We have 1 day at each park and then our last 2 days we usually like to hop to all 4 ending at MK. So those last 2 days I reserved both days at HS in case all goes south with the boarding pass on our first try. If we get it on our first full day at HS, we are going to keep the 2nd morning at HS (because we would have anyway) but for the 3rd morning, I was originally going to try to change to Epcot since that may be easiest to snag last minute but now I'm thinking we may not want to go back there and could just go to DS for the morning before heading to MK for our last evening. Do I have to tap into HS that morning or can we just cancel the park reservation (once we have gotten the boarding pass on one of the previous days) and go to DS and then tap into MK after 2pm? Or does not going to HS mess up our MK for later in the day? Can you go to any park after 2pm if you haven't made a reservation for there and do something else in the morning...like resort or DS?


----------



## GBRforWDW

bdiddy said:


> So we scheduled 3 days at HS to give us as many chances to get a boarding pass as possible (HUGE Star Wars fans here so we can't miss this). We have 1 day at each park and then our last 2 days we usually like to hop to all 4 ending at MK. So those last 2 days I reserved both days at HS in case all goes south with the boarding pass on our first try. If we get it on our first full day at HS, we are going to keep the 2nd morning at HS (because we would have anyway) but for the 3rd morning, I was originally going to try to change to Epcot since that may be easiest to snag last minute but now I'm thinking we may not want to go back there and could just go to DS for the morning before heading to MK for our last evening. Do I have to tap into HS that morning or can we just cancel the park reservation (once we have gotten the boarding pass on one of the previous days) and go to DS and then tap into MK after 2pm? Or does not going to HS mess up our MK for later in the day? Can you go to any park after 2pm if you haven't made a reservation for there and do something else in the morning...like resort or DS?


You must tap into the park where you have your reservation.  You could even go to DS in the morning, head to HS by 130 and tap in, then head straight to MK and tap in there for hopping at 2 if you wanted to


----------



## Tom_E_D

bdiddy said:


> So we scheduled 3 days at HS to give us as many chances to get a boarding pass as possible (HUGE Star Wars fans here so we can't miss this). We have 1 day at each park and then our last 2 days we usually like to hop to all 4 ending at MK. So those last 2 days I reserved both days at HS in case all goes south with the boarding pass on our first try. If we get it on our first full day at HS, we are going to keep the 2nd morning at HS (because we would have anyway) but for the 3rd morning, I was originally going to try to change to Epcot since that may be easiest to snag last minute but now I'm thinking we may not want to go back there and could just go to DS for the morning before heading to MK for our last evening. Do I have to tap into HS that morning or can we just cancel the park reservation (once we have gotten the boarding pass on one of the previous days) and go to DS and then tap into MK after 2pm? Or does not going to HS mess up our MK for later in the day? Can you go to any park after 2pm if you haven't made a reservation for there and do something else in the morning...like resort or DS?


To park hop, you must have a reservation for that day and must first go to the park you have the reservation for. Why not switch your reservation to MK, if you can? As long as it's your first park of the day, it doesn't matter whether you get there before or after 2:00. If MK isn't available, keep your HS reservation or switch to another park that is available and go there first.


----------



## bdiddy

GBRforWDW said:


> You must tap into the park where you have your reservation.  You could even go to DS in the morning, head to HS by 130 and tap in, then head straight to MK and tap in there for hopping at 2 if you wanted to



Thank you! Maybe I should still try to change it to Epcot if it's available last minute. It's easier to get to MK from Epcot then HS right? Although isn't the Epcot/MK monorail loop not running now? Maybe it will be by June though. We may have to play it by ear!


----------



## bdiddy

Tom_E_D said:


> To park hop, you must have a reservation for that day and must first go to the park you have the reservation for. Why not switch your reservation to MK, if you can? As long as it's your first park of the day, it doesn't matter whether you get there before or after 2:00. If MK isn't available, keep your HS reservation or switch to another park that is available and go there first.



I went back and forth on that so many times but I am so worried we will get shut out of a boarding pass. It's seriously a must-do in our family so I felt like we needed to have as many chances at it as possible. The good thing is we'll have had 4 full days at each park so those last two days we can wing it if we have to. We'll just have to tap into the other park and head to MK. Thank you!


----------



## GBRforWDW

bdiddy said:


> Thank you! Maybe I should still try to change it to Epcot if it's available last minute. It's easier to get to MK from Epcot then HS right? Although isn't the Epcot/MK monorail loop not running now? Maybe it will be by June though. We may have to play it by ear!


Correct about the mk/epcot monorail.  If it were me, I'd probably start the day in MK then hop to Epcot, just because of the hours.  But if you're starting at Disney Springs, it probably makes more sense to do Epcot first.


----------



## scrappinginontario

bdiddy said:


> Do I have to tap into HS that morning or can we just cancel the park reservation (once we have gotten the boarding pass on one of the previous days) and go to DS and then tap into MK after 2pm? Or does not going to HS mess up our MK for later in the day? Can you go to any park after 2pm if you haven't made a reservation for there and do something else in the morning...like resort or DS?


In order to hop to another park you need to tap into your first park.   Just to clarify, if you cancel your HS park reservation, you do not have an 'originating' park to go to first unless you can successfully book another park reservation.  Depending on when you are going, park reservations are very full so canceling one does not guarantee that you will be able to pick up another.  Be very cautious about cancelling park reservations unless the Park Reservation Availability clearly shows there _should_ be availability.

When park reservations were first introduced, it was rare for them to fill.  This is not the case any longer and many days are reaching capacity so making changes at the last minute are not as easy to do as they used to be.


----------



## wdwobsessed

Hello all!

Do you think we’ll have any trouble park hopping to EPCOT in the evenings the first week of August?

I would usually say no sweat ... but F&W fest is going on!  I’m still leaning towards it being ok though. 

I’d rather book my mornings at other parks.

Thoughts??
Thanks!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

wdwobsessed said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Do you think we’ll have any trouble park hopping to EPCOT in the evenings the first week of August?
> 
> I would usually say no sweat ... but F&W fest is going on!  I’m still leaning towards it being ok though.
> 
> I’d rather book my mornings at other parks.
> 
> Thoughts??
> Thanks!


No you shouldn’t have trouble.  Park hopping has always been allowed so far.


----------



## Mm889123

I’m sure this has been asked before so in apologize in advance.
We have park hoppers and reservations for epcot the day we have dining reservations in magic kingdom. If magic kingdom is currently reading at capacity in the reservation calendar- will be still be able to hop there around 4pm?


----------



## hes122

There's been no reports as of yet to say that hopping to a park that's at its reservation capacity is being denied.


----------



## mateezy

Tomorrow we are going to Animal Kingdom. We want to add on Park Hopper to go to Epcot. My understanding is we have to do that before we tap in to AK. Do they have ticket booths open at AK where we can do that? The person at the hotel said they couldn’t do that.


----------



## scrappinginontario

mateezy said:


> Tomorrow we are going to Animal Kingdom. We want to add on Park Hopper to go to Epcot. My understanding is we have to do that before we tap in to AK. Do they have ticket booths open at AK where we can do that? The person at the hotel said they couldn’t do that.


Yes, there are guest services booths off to the left side of the entrance. 


Have you already used your ticket or is it just a 1 day ticket?

Just a heads up that you will need to pay for park hopping for the entire length of your ticket.  It's not possible to add it for just one day although you may be well aware of that.


----------



## mateezy

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, there are guest services booths off to the left side of the entrance.
> View attachment 568646
> 
> Have you already used your ticket or is it just a 1 day ticket?
> 
> Just a heads up that you will need to pay for park hopping for the entire length of your ticket.  It's not possible to add it for just one day although you may be well aware of that.


It’s a 2-day. And yes I know I’ll have to pay the price for a 2-day ticket, thanks.


----------



## Tom_E_D

mateezy said:


> Tomorrow we are going to Animal Kingdom. We want to add on Park Hopper to go to Epcot. My understanding is we have to do that before we tap in to AK. Do they have ticket booths open at AK where we can do that? The person at the hotel said they couldn’t do that.





mateezy said:


> It’s a 2-day. And yes I know I’ll have to pay the price for a 2-day ticket, thanks.


I don't believe you have to do the upgrade before you enter AK. Certainly not if that's the first day of your 2-day ticket. I think you can do it any time before close of business of your second day, although you'll obviously have to do it before you park hop to Epcot tomorrow.


----------



## Just take my money

Family of 5, can I go to my reserved park by myself in the morning and scan in all 5 tickets? I'm thinking there may be days we all won't want to start at the reserved park and this way we can be at park two at 2pm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Just take my money said:


> Family of 5, can I go to my reserved park by myself in the morning and scan in all 5 tickets? I'm thinking there may be days we all won't want to start at the reserved park and this way we can be at park two at 2pm.


No. Everyone must go and tap in themselves.  A guest cannot tap in on behalf of another person.


----------



## hygienejean

Hi all.  I have an AK reservation on 5/4.  Thinking of hopping to HS for a few hours then heading to Epcot.  Being that it is May the 4th do you think it will be mobbed with Star Wars fans and should we avoid?  
thanks!!!!  And May the 4th be with you all!


----------



## EpcotPhoenician

Hollywood Studios has been consistently hitting capacity limits, so I doubt it would be much different on May 4th.


----------



## kevgraub

EpcotPhoenician said:


> Hollywood Studios has been consistently hitting capacity limits, so I doubt it would be much different on May 4th.


True, but it has not yet hit capacity limits with regard to park hopping. Reservations are consistently sold out, but hopping has always been allowed. 

I can see the OP point here. It is very possible that there will be a lot more people than normal hop to HS on 5/4. That may be the first true test of a park getting shut down to hoppers.

Personally, I would avoid it that day and just go straight to Epcot after AK (maybe a lunch at one of the Epcot area resorts in between). It would not surprise me at all to see HS crammed the afternoon of 5/4. Obviously pure guessing at this point though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hygienejean said:


> Hi all.  I have an AK reservation on 5/4.  Thinking of hopping to HS for a few hours then heading to Epcot.  Being that it is May the 4th do you think it will be mobbed with Star Wars fans and should we avoid?
> thanks!!!!  And May the 4th be with you all!


So far there has never been a day when any park has been closed to park hopping even when all 4 parks were completely full with park reservations.  Will it be busy?  For sure!  Unless you're a big SW fan yourself you may wish to choose a different day to hop to DHS if you can as I'm guessing it could stay busier than it does some other days.


----------



## flipflopmom

GBRforWDW said:


> Also, when parks reservations are full, Disney has been pausing park hopper add ons. Many experienced this issue over the last few weeks with heavy spring break crowds.


How did I miss this?!? Was this adding on once on site or prior? Freaking out a bit for late May trip.


----------



## GBRforWDW

flipflopmom said:


> How did I miss this?!? Was this adding on once on site or prior? Freaking out a bit for late May trip.


Most of the reports of this were on page 2 in this thread.  Sounds like it was mainly calling in advance of trips, but I'm not completely sure


----------



## flipflopmom

GBRforWDW said:


> Most of the reports of this were on page 2 in this thread.  Sounds like it was mainly calling in advance of trips, but I'm not completely sure


Wow... the page I missed. I asked my TA to do it sometime this week, thinking no rush. I hope she’s able to..

ETA:TA had no trouble adding PH Sunday for my trip at end of May.


----------



## MonkeyDishwasher

hygienejean said:


> Hi all.  I have an AK reservation on 5/4.  Thinking of hopping to HS for a few hours then heading to Epcot.  Being that it is May the 4th do you think it will be mobbed with Star Wars fans and should we avoid?
> thanks!!!!  And May the 4th be with you all!



funny story, my friend and I planned our trip to WDW so that we could drink in “Mexico” on Cinco de Mayo, and just happened to book DHS on the 4th afterward. Almost the moment we realized and were considering moving the reservation to the 6 to avoid the potential crowds, DHS sold out all week!

hopefully we’ll get out early enough to make space for you


----------



## LeahTerry

Thank you for sharing


----------



## WINTER

If I have a reservation for HS, do I need to make a reservation for Epcot or can I just go there after 2?


----------



## misonrisa

It's my understanding you need to enter HS on the day of your reservation.  After that you may park hop to any other park from 2pm on.  Good luck!


----------



## disneyworldsk

piggy back park hop question: if you go to the park hop park and it is full can you go back to the park you have reservations for from the morning?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

disneyworldsk said:


> piggy back park hop question: if you go to the park hop park and it is full can you go back to the park you have reservations for from the morning?


You can always return to your originally reserved park.  To date park hopping has never been restricted, but there is a number you can call to confirm beforehand if you want.


----------



## mouserrificmom

I saw on the first page that there is a number to call if you want to learn wether or not a park is open for hopping......is this information available in the MDE ap as well?


----------



## scrappinginontario

mouserrificmom said:


> I saw on the first page that there is a number to call if you want to learn wether or not a park is open for hopping......is this information available in the MDE ap as well?


If a park is closed to hopping there is supposed to be a push notification but we do not know this for sure as it has never happened even when all 4 parks were fully booked for park reservations.  

If you would like to call the number in post 1 is accurate.  I called it 10 days in a row to test things out when the parks were full for reservations in mid-March.


----------



## auntlynne

WINTER said:


> If I have a reservation for HS, do I need to make a reservation for Epcot or can I just go there after 2?



You not make a reservation to park(s) you hop to.


----------



## wammers2003

Hello!

1. ADRs.  Does staying at a Disney Resort allow for earlier ADR or is it still 60 days out?
2.  Park Hopper.  After you Park Hopp at 2:00p to another park, are you allowed to go back into the original park you began your day, e.g. 8:00a Epcot -> 2:00p Hollywood Studios -> re-enter Epcot later that day?

Thanks!


----------



## Fangorn

1) 60 days regardless. The difference is that with a resort stay, you can book all days of your trip at the 60 day mark. Otherwise, it's 60 days out for each individual day of your trip.

2) yes. You can reenter the park with the park reservation whenever you'd like. 

Steve


----------



## kevgraub

1. Still 60 days out. However, if you are staying at a Disney Resort, you can book your entire trip's worth of ADR's starting 60 days from when you check in.
2. Yes, you can go back into the original park with no problem.


----------



## maccagerl

How much is park hopping now?


----------



## Robo

maccagerl said:


> How much is park hopping now?



About $70-$85 (plus tax) depending on the length of the ticket.

Click HERE.


----------



## Chernabob

Hi all,

Planning for a June trip when all days currently show "Some Parks Available."  (Looks like EP may be the only one left though.)

I just wanted to confirm--*have some guests *not* been allowed to add the park hopper option onsite after arrival due to crowds?*  We're on the fence, leaning toward adding.  

I had been planning on just adding after arrival once we've experienced crowds, but I don't want to miss my chance due to capacity.

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Chernabob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Planning for a June trip when all days currently show "Some Parks Available."  (Looks like EP may be the only one left though.)
> 
> I just wanted to confirm--*have some guests *not* been allowed to add the park hopper option onsite after arrival due to crowds?*  We're on the fence, leaning toward adding.
> 
> I had been planning on just adding after arrival once we've experienced crowds, but I don't want to miss my chance due to capacity.
> 
> Thanks!


As indicated in the first post, to date all parks have been available for park hopping even when parks were at capacity for park reservations.


----------



## Chernabob

Yes, but I was


scrappinginontario said:


> As indicated in the first post, to date all parks have been available for park hopping even when parks were at capacity for park reservations.



Thanks, but I wanted to know about *adding* the park hopper option after arrival.

EDIT: Link to post in another thread where some reports hearing of this experience: https://www.disboards.com/threads/manager-level-phone-number.3834929/post-62914686


----------



## scrappinginontario

Chernabob said:


> Yes, but I was
> 
> 
> Thanks, but I wanted to know about *adding* the park hopper option after arrival.
> 
> EDIT: Link to post in another thread where some reports hearing of this experience: https://www.disboards.com/threads/manager-level-phone-number.3834929/post-62914686


The park hopper option may be added after you arrive UNLESS the parks are at capacity for park reservations any of the dates of your trip.  

If the parks are at capacity, the park hopper option will not be allowed to be added even though those who already have the ph option can hop.


----------



## Chernabob

scrappinginontario said:


> The park hopper option may be added after you arrive UNLESS the parks are at capacity for park reservations any of the dates of your trip.
> 
> If the parks are at capacity, the park hopper option will not be allowed to be added even though those who already have the ph option can hop.


Perfect--exactly what I needed to know.  I'm thinking the safe bet is to go ahead and add beforehand then.  Unless capacity increases, I can imagine we might encounter that very scenario.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Chernabob said:


> Perfect--exactly what I needed to know.  I'm thinking the safe bet is to go ahead and add beforehand then.  Unless capacity increases, I can imagine we might encounter that very scenario.


I think that's a really good choice.  Better safe than sorry if you're hoping to park hop.


----------



## lanejudy

I believe the Hopper option _can_ be added even once no park reservations are available.  However it needs to be done by a manager or onsite; front line phone CMs are unable to access any pricing to complete the transaction once those dates are grayed outfox ticket sales.


----------



## maccagerl

Robo said:


> About $70-$85 (plus tax) depending on the length of the ticket.
> 
> Click HERE.




Thank you! I already checked that page and there is nothing about the cost of PH.


----------



## Robo

maccagerl said:


> Thank you! I already checked that page and there is nothing about the cost of PH.


Yes, there is... you just need to do a bit of math.
The reason I sent you to the ticket section is that
you can choose to price any ticket *without* PH.
Then, choose to price that same ticket *with* PH.
The difference in price will tell you how much PH costs.


----------



## Minuet888

Hi
So I have hopper passes but confused how they work.  We already have our park reservations for the week of May 17-21
So I know park hopping is after 2pm.  Do we have to make a new park reservation for the park we want to hop to that afternoon?  If the park is at capacity now does that mean we can’t hop to it?   How can we tell whether it is at capacity?
If we need to take a break at our hotel mid day then go back to the same park as our reservation would we be able to get back in?


----------



## maccagerl

Robo said:


> Yes, there is... you just need to do a bit of math.
> The reason I sent you to the ticket section is that
> you can choose to price any ticket *without* PH.
> Then, choose to price that same ticket *with* PH.
> The difference in price will tell you how much PH costs.


 
I just went back and still can’t find it. The only tickets I can find are the 1-park option , even when I clicked on the park hopper page.


----------



## Fangorn

You do not make (nor can you make) a park reservation for a second park  

You MUST enter the park for which you have the park reservation that day, or you will not be allowed into the second park. 

The park reservation calendar does not indicate park capacity for the purposes of hopping. To date, there have been zero reports of anyone being denied entry at the second park. This includes every day in the past month where the reservation calendar showed no availability. Cast members at the bus stops at the parks can tell you if a park is at capacity, or you can call (407) 560-5000 to get that info. But again, so far, no park has disallowed hopping.

You can leave and return as much as you want to the park for which you have a park reservation. 

Enjoy

Steve


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

maccagerl said:


> I just went back and still can’t find it. The only tickets I can find are the 1-park option , even when I clicked on the park hopper page.


On your first screen shot click on 'Select Tickets'.   That will take you to this screen -
 

Click Select and then you will be able to select the number of days and add PH.


----------



## Robo

maccagerl said:


> I just went back and still can’t find it. The only tickets I can find are the 1-park option , even when I clicked on the park hopper page.




You must make a series of *choices* when you go to the Tickets pages.


Then, on the next page, *another choice...*



Then, on the next page, *other choices...*
(Number of days, "1 Park per day" -or- "Park Hopper Option")



Then, *choose* your dates.


----------



## sunsetbeachgal

Just want to double check that no one has had a problem park hopping to two different parks (plus the original reserved park) on same day? Now that park hours are extended for our May trip this is feasible.

I read the original  post that says this is permissible, just want to make sure nothing has changed


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

sunsetbeachgal said:


> Just want to double check that no one has had a problem park hopping to two different parks (plus the original reserved park) on same day? Now that park hours are extended for our May trip this is feasible.
> 
> I read the original  post that says this is permissible, just want to make sure nothing has changed


Nope, nothing has changed.  Park hopping is still being allowed without issue.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sunsetbeachgal said:


> Just want to double check that no one has had a problem park hopping to two different parks (plus the original reserved park) on same day? Now that park hours are extended for our May trip this is feasible.
> 
> I read the original  post that says this is permissible, just want to make sure nothing has changed


The first post is kept current.  Yes, park hopping is still allowed and has never been stopped to any park.


----------



## Mrs~Incredible

scrappinginontario said:


> The first post is kept current.  Yes, park hopping is still allowed and has never been stopped to any park.


Thank you so much for the info and keeping this thread up to date. Good to know that to the best of the dis-knowledge, no one has been denied hopping entry to date.


----------



## cepmom

We originally bought 7 day hopper tickets through Undercover Tourist for our trip September 2020, but we rescheduled due to Covid to May 2021. I don't think we will hop now with the new hopping rules. Can I request to have the hopper  portion of our tickets refunded?


----------



## LiveLifeLoud

I see MK is full on Halloween. Do you think PH will be limited there that day if there’s no MNSSHP?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LiveLifeLoud said:


> I see MK is full on Halloween. Do you think PH will be limited there that day if there’s no MNSSHP?


As indicated in Post 1, PH has never been stopped to any park even when parks have been full for park reservations.    Even though MK is full for reservations this is no indication that you may not be able to hop there.  We won't know this for sure until the day of but historically PH has always been allowed.


----------



## maccagerl

Robo said:


> You must make a series of *choices* when you go to the Tickets pages.
> 
> View attachment 570779
> Then, on the next page, *another choice...*
> 
> View attachment 570780
> 
> Then, on the next page, *other choices...*
> (Number of days, "1 Park per day" -or- "Park Hopper Option")
> 
> View attachment 570781
> 
> Then, *choose* your dates.


Thanks for trying to help. 
Yes, I had gone through all the choices and when I clicked on park hopper this is all I got, with nothing else to click.
It doesn’t show a price.


----------



## lanejudy

maccagerl said:


> Yes, I had gone through all the choices and when I clicked on park hopper this is all I got, with nothing else to click.
> It doesn’t show a price.


I think you are clicking on the blue "Learn More" -- just select the option.  It then bounces you down the page to select your dates (which includes pricing).


----------



## Meladdin

I want to park my car at DHS, park hop to Epcot until closing via Skyliner and take it back after Epcot closes at 10pm. DHS closes at 8. Can I still take skyliner to DHS and get my car that late?


----------



## FCDub

Meladdin said:


> I want to park my car at DHS, park hop to Epcot until closing via Skyliner and take it back after Epcot closes at 10pm. DHS closes at 8. Can I still take skyliner to DHS and get my car that late?



People have reported being able to do this when DHS closes at 9, but not sure about 8. Worst-case scenario, you can either walk or take the boat closer to DHS and walk the rest of the way.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Meladdin said:


> I want to park my car at DHS, park hop to Epcot until closing via Skyliner and take it back after Epcot closes at 10pm. DHS closes at 8. Can I still take skyliner to DHS and get my car that late?


No, the Skyliner line to DHS will stop running approx 1 hour after park closing.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FCDub said:


> People have reported being able to do this when DHS closes at 9, but not sure about 8. Worst-case scenario, you can either walk or take the boat closer to DHS and walk the rest of the way.


The boats may not run that late either so walking might be the only option.  On our last trip (prior to the Skyliner) we tried to take a boat to DHS about an hour after it closed and we were told we'd just made it as it was the last boat of the night going there.


----------



## loves to dive

scrappinginontario said:


> The boats may not run that late either so walking might be the only option.  On our last trip (prior to the Skyliner) we tried to take a boat to DHS about an hour after it closed and we were told we'd just made it as it was the last boat of the night going there.


For FCCub's option, you would take the boat from Epcot to any of the resorts, BW or Swan/Dolphin would probably be the closest and then walk to HS.


----------



## scrappinginontario

loves to dive said:


> For FCCub's option, you would take the boat from Epcot to any of the resorts, BW or Swan/Dolphin would probably be the closest and then walk to HS.


Good choice.  I looked on Google maps and taking the boat to either of these locations would save about 6 minutes walking time.  From either of these locations it's about an 18 minute walk to DHS.


----------



## FCDub

scrappinginontario said:


> Good choice.  I looked on Google maps and taking the boat to either of these locations would save about 6 minutes walking time.  From either of these locations it's about an 18 minute walk to DHS.



I find the boat moves wayyyyyyy too slowly for my impatient self, but at the end of a long day, it could be a nice break!


----------



## BuzzLightyearDad

Any reports of a process to handle someone who didn’t tap into the reserved park?  From experience, I know someone inevitably takes the morning off in my family of 6 but wants to go back out with the family in the evening.


----------



## Fangorn

The way things are now (and have been since hopping came back) is there is no leeway on this. Don't enter the park for which you have a park reservation? You WILL be denied access to all other parks that day, even if you do have park hopper tickets. 

Steve


----------



## scrappinginontario

BuzzLightyearDad said:


> Any reports of a process to handle someone who didn’t tap into the reserved park?  From experience, I know someone inevitably takes the morning off in my family of 6 but wants to go back out with the family in the evening.


People have tried and always been turned away.  The only way to hop is for each guest to tap into the park with a reservation.  Not doing so will mean they cannot visit any parks that day.


----------



## CarolynFH

BuzzLightyearDad said:


> Any reports of a process to handle someone who didn’t tap into the reserved park?  From experience, I know someone inevitably takes the morning off in my family of 6 but wants to go back out with the family in the evening.


As others have said, without tapping into the reserved park, your family member won't be allowed into the park the rest of you hop to.  If you know which park you're likely to hop to each day, however, maybe you could reserve that one for the evening guest?


----------



## Minuet888

So wait.  If the other parks are full for reservations we can still park hop to them?  I thought if they were full for reservations it meant that they were at capacity?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Minuet888 said:


> So wait.  If the other parks are full for reservations we can still park hop to them?  I thought if they were full for reservations it meant that they were at capacity?


To date, guests have been able to hop to every park, every day, regardless that some days all parks were at capacity for park reservations.


----------



## Heather07438

Meladdin said:


> I want to park my car at DHS, park hop to Epcot until closing via Skyliner and take it back after Epcot closes at 10pm. DHS closes at 8. Can I still take skyliner to DHS and get my car that late?


When we were at HS in January we had an 8pm ADR even though the park closed at 7pm. We were actually the last guests to leave HS that day and just made it onto the last boat around 9:20pm.


----------



## CarolynFH

Minuet888 said:


> So wait.  If the other parks are full for reservations we can still park hop to them?  I thought if they were full for reservations it meant that they were at capacity?


I’m pretty sure that Disney looked at their extensive data (including MDE data on park passes for one park, ADRs for another) when setting the reservation limits. They took hopping into account - but have stated that they will close parks to hopping if necessary.


----------



## The13thLetter

Sorry if this has been asked before, I have been MIA from the boards for over a year at this point, but have not heard anything about this exact question.

If I make my Park Pass Reservation for Epcot, then I park hop over to MK at 2, then want to go back to Epcot at the end of the night since we will be staying at BW, can I do that? Basically can i go back to my original reserved park after i park hop? Hopefully I am explanaing my question properly lol.

thanks!


----------



## tobikaye

Yes


----------



## Akck

And even if Epcot reached capacity for park hopping, you’d still be able get in on your original reservation. BTW, no park has restricted hopping yet.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Merging with Everything Park Hopping.  Please read Post 1 of that thread.


----------



## Minuet888

Sorry for another question but do we have to do to park hop.  (It’s after 2pm right?). Just show up to the other park?  And since we have park hopping tickets our magic bands will know?  Do we have to declare we are hopping to another park and which park it is?


----------



## CarolynFH

Minuet888 said:


> Sorry for another question but do we have to do to park hop.  (It’s after 2pm right?). Just show up to the other park?  And since we have park hopping tickets our magic bands will know?  Do we have to declare we are hopping to another park and which park it is?


Yep, just show up and scan your MB. The MB is the key to your MDE that tells Disney’s system you have hopper tickets. After 2 pm, if you’ve scanned into your reserved park, you can just hop on over!


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Sorry if this has been asked before.  Has anyone had problems park hopping due to capacity limits?  I know reading about the hopping, it says you can as long as park hasn't reached capacity.  So if there are no parks available that particular day, does that mean you can't hop from the one you have your reservation at?


----------



## Nabas

So far, there have been no problems park hopping that I'm aware of.

As far as I know, park hopping has been available every day at every park.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Thanks. I did read on here that park capacity and hopping capacity are different. So it cleared up a little for me but was still wondering if anyone had any issues when they tried.


----------



## CarolynFH

A Mickeyfan said:


> Thanks. I did read on here that park capacity and hopping capacity are different. So it cleared up a little for me but was still wondering if anyone had any issues when they tried.


No one has reported here on DISboards that they were denied access to a hopped park - except one party who had several members who didn’t go to the reserved park first. (The people who went to the reserved park first would have been allowed in but declined since the other members of their party couldn’t enter.) Even during the extremely busy Spring Break weeks, when every park was at capacity, no one was turned away!


----------



## kitkat4622

If I want to hop over to Epcot this afternoon how do I tell if I in fact can get in with my park Hopper pass? Or if it's full and I cannot. Thanks


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Park hopping hasn't been denied to any park since the new procedures were put into place.


----------



## loves to dive

There is a park hopping thread here that explains it.   There is a phone # you can call and if you are taking a bus there should be CMs out as well.   As PP said, they have yet to be closed for hopping even on capacity days.


----------



## tjmw2727

kitkat4622 said:


> If I want to hop over to Epcot this afternoon how do I tell if I in fact can get in with my park Hopper pass? Or if it's full and I cannot. Thanks



When your ready to park hop (anytime after 2) call 407 560-5000.  Since it was reinstated park hopping has never been suspended in any park.


----------



## Fangorn

They no longer have CMs at the bus stops for this purpose. There is no need for it since they are not denying entrance to anyone when hopping.  We hopped from AK to HS yesterday via bus at 1:35. No CMs at the AK or HS bus stops.

The only restriction for hopping is that you must have already  tapped into the park you have a park reservation for that day, before you can enter another park. 

Steve


----------



## NicholeB630

So I’m taking my kids to Epcot Sun June 6th! I’m super excited for flower and garden. I was planning on doing the whole day there but I’d really love to hop on the skyliner and go to HS for a few hours to get as much magic in as possible bc we only have 1 Disney park day besides blizzard beach. My concern is Epcot not opening till 11  So I feel like we can’t hop right at 2,, but we will return to Epcot since it’s open till 10. If we left at like 3ish and shoot to be back by 6:45 we have reservations at coral reef, is it worth it? I wanna have plenty of time at Epcot but we’ll also have 11 whole hours. Thoughts?! I know it will depend on waits at HS but I’d love to get my kids on runaway railroad


----------



## subtchr

Sure, go for it! The Skyliner is an attraction all its own, especially if your kids have not experienced it yet.

Sounds like a great day to me.

Do you already have park hopper tickets?


----------



## DWillowBay

It sounds like a good plan to me.   I would, for the sake of time, choose 3 rides that you/ your kids want to go on for sure at HS.  Then, if there's still time after that, you can experience more before your hop back to EPCOT.   But at least you know, for sure, those 3 rides (barring any weather or breakdowns) will get ridden.


----------



## wdwrule

You should be fine with MMRR later in the day as the wait times have been decreasing for that ride around 5pm or so. Love the skyliner, but if you need to, you could always walk from Epcot international gateway entrance to HS. It was just a 12-15 minute walk for us, if that.


----------



## Heather07438

Within the last month there was a poster who described their experience similar to what you have planned (iirc they did AK/EP/HS/EP).

It didn’t seem optimal entering EP twice, so I was surprised to read how well the day worked out for them. Looks like if you’re just popping into HS with a few attractions in mind it’s totally manageable.  You can hit your highlights in each park and have a wonderful day.


----------



## julesann

I think it is a good idea if you don't get your heart set on more than two rides on a Saturday mid day.  You'll probably wait around 45 minutes or longer for MMRR and could also get on TSMM or some smaller rides.  I noticed last week that wait times do slow down in the heat of the day at HS.  It is also fun to walk through GE and you may get on MFSR if that is something that interests your family. And like pp said, the Skyliner is fun in and of itself.


----------



## NicholeB630

julesann said:


> I think it is a good idea if you don't get your heart set on more than two rides on a Saturday mid day.  You'll probably wait around 45 minutes or longer for MMRR and could also get on TSMM or some smaller rides.  I noticed last week that wait times do slow down in the heat of the day at HS.  It is also fun to walk through GE and you may get on MFSR if that is something that interests your family. And like pp said, the Skyliner is fun in and of itself.


Yeah! I figure Sun will be busier then a weekday and I’ll let kids know if we hop over we’ll probably only do a couple things!


----------



## ltalley1

I think it sounds like a good plan- would love to hear how it works out for you- going in June and might try this


----------



## gharter

We did that and walked from HS to EPCOT. Its a short walk.  Depending on the line at Caribbean Beach, walking may be faster.  However, the skyliner was fun to ride.


----------



## NicholeB630

subtchr said:


> Sure, go for it! The Skyliner is an attraction all its own, especially if your kids have not experienced it yet.
> 
> Sounds like a great day to me.
> 
> Do you already have park hopper tickets?



Yes I purchased the hopper tickets already! They haven't ridden the skyliner yet so I feel like it will be great for them! I guess I just worry about time. If Epcot opened earlier I wouldn't worry at all but considering its not till 11 I worry we'll waste more time traveling to and from HS then soaking up park time  But I'll keep an eye on wait times at HS before we head over.


----------



## ToxicG123

Me and my friends going there tomorrow, and since the mask mandate was partially lifted in Disney world in Florida, does it change anything? Like for example, park hopping and such. Can we still only park hop at certain times? And also do we still have to reserve quick meals an hour beforehand? If there is anything else that the mask lift has changed in any way, please let me know

Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

ToxicG123 said:


> Me and my friends going there tomorrow, and since the mask mandate was partially lifted in Disney world in Florida, does it change anything? Like for example, park hopping and such. Can we still only park hop at certain times? And also do we still have to reserve quick meals an hour beforehand? If there is anything else that the mask lift has changed in any way, please let me know
> 
> Thanks



No changes have been announced to park hopping.  It still begins at 2 PM each day.

I would recommend asking your question about ordering meals on the 'Here Now and Just Back' thread.


----------



## kevgraub

ToxicG123 said:


> Me and my friends going there tomorrow, and since the mask mandate was partially lifted in Disney world in Florida, does it change anything? Like for example, park hopping and such. Can we still only park hop at certain times?


I have to think the restrictions on park hopping hours will remain as long as the park reservation system is operational. If they were to open up park hopping to what it was in the past, then the park reservation system becomes pretty much worthless when it comes to controlling the number of people in each park. 

What I could see them doing is starting to vary the hours more and possibly open up hopping to certain parks earlier, especially if there are parks that are not fully booked. For example, if Epcot and AK have quite a bit of availability on any given day, why not let people hop over to there from MK or HS anytime they want?


----------



## matthewhaught

We are going to Disney in July and have park hopper added to our tickets. At 2pm we check and find that the park we want to hop has capacity. Do we have to go immediately to that park or do we have a certain amount of time we have to get there. Example,  at MK and want to eat at Epcot for dinner. We find at 2pm Epcot has capacity but don't want to head over there until 5pm. Do we have to check again closer to 5pm or does it "reserve" our spot when we check at 2pm. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Marionnette

matthewhaught said:


> We are going to Disney in July and have park hopper added to our tickets. At 2pm we check and find that the park we want to hop has capacity. Do we have to go immediately to that park or do we have a certain amount of time we have to get there. Example,  at MK and want to eat at Epcot for dinner. We find at 2pm Epcot has capacity but don't want to head over there until 5pm. Do we have to check again closer to 5pm or does it "reserve" our spot when we check at 2pm. Hope this makes sense.


There is no "reserving a spot" when it comes to hopping. When you're ready to hop, you can call the phone number to check to see if any parks are at capacity and if not, then you make your way to your selected park.


----------



## zemmer

So far, no one has been turned away from a park during park hopping hours as long as you first tapped into the park you have a reservation for. We were there earlier this month and didn’t even call to check. We just went to the park of our choice after 2:00.


----------



## StageTek

Marionnette said:


> When you're ready to hop, you can call the phone number to check to see if any parks are at capacity and if not, then you make your way to your selected park.


What phone number do you call see if any parks are at capacity?


----------



## Marionnette

StageTek said:


> What phone number do you call see if any parks are at capacity?


(407) 560-5000


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

matthewhaught said:


> We are going to Disney in July and have park hopper added to our tickets. At 2pm we check and find that the park we want to hop has capacity. Do we have to go immediately to that park or do we have a certain amount of time we have to get there. Example,  at MK and want to eat at Epcot for dinner. We find at 2pm Epcot has capacity but don't want to head over there until 5pm. Do we have to check again closer to 5pm or does it "reserve" our spot when we check at 2pm. Hope this makes sense.


There is no reserving a spot, but to date there has been no instance of the parks not allowing hopping.  So unless something changes before July (which I doubt), there is really no need to call and check for capacity.


----------



## Belleandtinker

Can you park hop to the same park? For example - MK in morning then back to resort then back to MK.  Since we reserved the park do we get to keep it all day OR when we leave we have to check the crowd hopping counter before returning to the MK.


----------



## Marionnette

Belleandtinker said:


> Can you park hop to the same park? For example - MK in morning then back to resort then back to MK.  Since we reserved the park do we get to keep it all day OR when we leave we have to check the crowd hopping counter before returning to the MK.


You can leave and come back the same day and it would not be considered "hopping".


----------



## gharter

You can go to a park in the morning, leave go to another park or back to the resort to swim, etc and then return to the first park later in the day.  This is allowed, and you don't need a park hopper for this as its not considered park hopping unless you go to another park.


----------



## nivekious

Just to clarify, your entrance is guaranteed all day for the park you reserved.  There are no situations where capacity would stop you from entering that park, whether you have entered before that or not.


----------



## MuddyWaters

We have park hopper tickets and the Saturday we are there, have an AK reservation. My son is dying to build a droid, so we reserved a spot for that at Hollywood that evening. Anyone have any trouble keeping the droid reservation for a park where you don't have a reservation (but do have a hopper ticket). They let me book it, just curious if anyone else has experiences to share.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

MuddyWaters said:


> We have park hopper tickets and the Saturday we are there, have an AK reservation. My son is dying to build a droid, so we reserved a spot for that at Hollywood that evening. Anyone have any trouble keeping the droid reservation for a park where you don't have a reservation (but do have a hopper ticket). They let me book it, just curious if anyone else has experiences to share.


You won't have any trouble.  To date park hopping has never been restricted even when parks are at capacity.


----------



## Roxyfire

I've read through the whole thread and replies and just so I'm clear (realizing things could change in the next three weeks). If I don't currently have park hoppers and the parks are at capacity, then we won't be able to add them on, correct?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Roxyfire said:


> I've read through the whole thread and replies and just so I'm clear (realizing things could change in the next three weeks). If I don't currently have park hoppers and the parks are at capacity, then we won't be able to add them on, correct?


Correct.  There have been instances of people being able to add them at the park but it's not often.


----------



## Roxyfire

scrappinginontario said:


> Correct.  There have been instances of people being able to add them at the park but it's not often.



Thank you for the quick response!


----------



## WendiDarling

Roxyfire said:


> I've read through the whole thread and replies and just so I'm clear (realizing things could change in the next three weeks). If I don't currently have park hoppers and the parks are at capacity, then we won't be able to add them on, correct?



I'm confused by this.  So, we are going June 5-12.  Some of us have APs, some have single park tickets.  We are staying at Beach Club so hoping to upgrade the non-hoppers when we get there so we can spend some nights in Epcot.  But this may not be allowed if all 4 parks hit capacity? Should we purchase in advance just to be sure? As of now, at least Epcot is available all but two of our days.  Those 2 days (June 5th and 7th), no parks are available.  But we all have park passes for each day so I was thinking we could upgrade to hoppers without issue since there are no reports of hopping not being allowed.  Is that not the case?  Thanks!


----------



## lanejudy

WendiDarling said:


> But this may not be allowed if all 4 parks hit capacity?


I think you should be able to do it onsite, but if you are sure you will hop there is no harm in buying in advance.

The issue with "the parks are full" is that ticket sales are completely stopped when all 4 parks become sold-out of park reservations.  Once that happens, the phone CMs are no longer able to see prices and therefore can't do the upgrade.  Some folks have reported being able to upgrade by requesting a supervisor or Guest Relations, so I think it's largely a situation that front-line phone CMs don't have access.


----------



## WendiDarling

Thank you-  I'm on the phone waiting for them right now.  I'll report back!


----------



## WendiDarling

According to ticketing CM I just spoke with, the only option when there are sold out days is to do it in person.  But she didn't sound like it was a big deal.  Do-able, just not do-able in advance. Even if all days are sold out, she said they would be able to do it at the ticket window so we could hop. 

However, if they add availability between now and our trip, I'm going to do it in advance to ease my mind.


----------



## lanejudy

Thanks for reporting back!


----------



## Roxyfire

lanejudy said:


> I think you should be able to do it onsite, but if you are sure you will hop there is no harm in buying in advance.
> 
> The issue with "the parks are full" is that ticket sales are completely stopped when all 4 parks become sold-out of park reservations.  Once that happens, the phone CMs are no longer able to see prices and therefore can't do the upgrade.  Some folks have reported being able to upgrade by requesting a supervisor or Guest Relations, so I think it's largely a situation that front-line phone CMs don't have access.



Right, I totally agree, went ahead and upgraded them online. Much easier than I expected and no errors. Something distech actually worked! 
Edit: And I'm glad I did as Epcot went full the next day I believe. Thanks for the solid advice guys!


----------



## Newbie500

So I have park hoppers that I purchased  last year before the parks  closed for COVID.  My trip is coming up end of June.  Would I be able to cancel the hoppers now and get a refund? Tickets and park hoppers were purchased from 3rd party seller (not UT but the other one).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Newbie500 said:


> So I have park hoppers that I purchased  last year before the parks  closed for COVID.  My trip is coming up end of June.  Would I be able to cancel the hoppers now and get a refund? Tickets and park hoppers were purchased from 3rd party seller (not UT but the other one).


You may wish to post this question on the Tickets thread as there are posters there who are very informed about questions like this.


----------



## lanejudy

Newbie500 said:


> So I have park hoppers that I purchased  last year before the parks  closed for COVID.  My trip is coming up end of June.  Would I be able to cancel the hoppers now and get a refund? Tickets and park hoppers were purchased from 3rd party seller (not UT but the other one).


Last summer/fall when hopping wasn't  an option, WDW refunded anybody who had purchased it regardless of where you purchased tickets.  I haven't heard if anyone was able to get a refund since January.  You can always ask.


----------



## Disney102015

Our plans have gotten a bit fouled up this week - we planned to do MK tomorrow morning and hop to AK, but now we are hoping to skip going to a park in the morning and go to AK at night. Assuming I am not able to switch our reservation to AK, can we literally just tap our bands at MK, then turn around and leave? Seems kind of weird / cumbersome to do that but I don’t know of any other way we’d be able to go to AK at night. Thanks!


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Disney102015 said:


> Our plans have gotten a bit fouled up this week - we planned to do MK tomorrow morning and hop to AK, but now we are hoping to skip going to a park in the morning and go to AK at night. Assuming I am not able to switch our reservation to AK, can we literally just tap our bands at MK, then turn around and leave? Seems kind of weird / cumbersome to do that but I don’t know of any other way we’d be able to go to AK at night. Thanks!


Yes.  As long as you tap your bands at your reserved park, you can directly to the next park (after 2pm of course).


----------



## scrappinginontario

Disney102015 said:


> Our plans have gotten a bit fouled up this week - we planned to do MK tomorrow morning and hop to AK, but now we are hoping to skip going to a park in the morning and go to AK at night. Assuming I am not able to switch our reservation to AK, can we literally just tap our bands at MK, then turn around and leave? Seems kind of weird / cumbersome to do that but I don’t know of any other way we’d be able to go to AK at night. Thanks!


Yes, you will need to tap into MK.

I have heard (but only from one person on the board so not highly reported) that sometimes Disney opens availability for the parks throughout the day.  I can only guess that this is people who decide last minute not to go to the park they reserved and cancel their reservations.  You may wish to check throughout the day to see if AK has availability for you to change your reservations.


----------



## flowergleam1211

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, you will need to tap into MK.
> 
> I have heard (but only from one person on the board so not highly reported) that sometimes Disney opens availability for the parks throughout the day.  I can only guess that this is people who decide last minute not to go to the park they reserved and cancel their reservations.  You may wish to check throughout the day to see if AK has availability for you to change your reservations.


Yes, the parks' availability has opened up in the afternoon this week.  It starts as early as 12 PM.  EPCOT availability opens pretty late.


----------



## Disney102015

Thank you! I’ll definitely keep checking til we head to MK to tap our bands. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Disney102015

THANK YOU all again - clicking “cancel” on our MK reservation was a bit nerve wracking but picked up an AK park pass around 12:15, right before we were about to haul the kids to MK to tap in. Life saver!!


----------



## mcall12

Ok so stupid question but I read through this thread and didn’t see it posted... we’re going 6/17-23 and have hoppers for our tickets. But rather than leaving say, MK and hopping directly to Epcot would prefer to go back to the hotel and get a break. No reason we can’t do that (presuming there is capacity for hopping), right? You don’t have to hop from the 1st park directly to the 2nd is what I’m asking.


----------



## FCDub

mcall12 said:


> Ok so stupid question but I read through this thread and didn’t see it posted... we’re going 6/17-23 and have hoppers for our tickets. But rather than leaving say, MK and hopping directly to Epcot would prefer to go back to the hotel and get a break. No reason we can’t do that (presuming there is capacity for hopping), right? You don’t have to hop from the 1st park directly to the 2nd is what I’m asking.



No, you are fine any time after 2 p.m.


----------



## studiojmm

Is there a time that park-to-park busses stop running? If your primary park is closing later than the one to which you hopped, you shouldn't have any trouble getting back to your car right? The other way around seems dicey.


----------



## CarolynFH

studiojmm said:


> Is there a time that park-to-park busses stop running? If your primary park is closing later than the one to which you hopped, you shouldn't have any trouble getting back to your car right? The other way around seems dicey.


As long as your car is at the park that’s open later, you shouldn’t have any problem getting back to it via Disney transportation. As you say, the other way is dicey - for instance, people who leave their cars at DHS, hop to Epcot and stay until closing there often find themselves walking back to DHS, because the boats and Skyliner stop running to DHS an hour after it closes (while Epcot is still open).

Edited to add - when we drive to the parks, we usually move our car when hopping. Just easier to walk out of the second park and into the car and drive to our next destination.


----------



## scrappinginontario

studiojmm said:


> Is there a time that park-to-park busses stop running? If your primary park is closing later than the one to which you hopped, you shouldn't have any trouble getting back to your car right? The other way around seems dicey.


Yes, there are buses running from park to park.

It is recommended that you take your vehicle to the second park if it is closing earlier than your new park as it could be a challenge getting back to your vehicle and you may need to hire private transportation to get you back to your vehicle.


----------



## MamaBear58

and no hopping on Arrival Day if you can't get to your reserved park by 2pm, correct?


----------



## scrappinginontario

MamaBear58 said:


> and no hopping on Arrival Day if you can't get to your reserved park by 2pm, correct?


You may hop at anytime after 2PM but, you must first go to your park reservation park.  All you need to do is tap into the reserved park and then you can hop.

E.g. On arrival day you get to your reserved park at 4 PM.  You may tap in and then hop to any other park you wish.


----------



## PinkPixel

Disney102015 said:


> THANK YOU all again - clicking “cancel” on our MK reservation was a bit nerve wracking but picked up an AK park pass around 12:15, right before we were about to haul the kids to MK to tap in. Life saver!!



Did you see AK availability before you canceled Your MK reservation? Did you keep your park hopper ticket or buy a new single day?


----------



## MamaBear58

scrappinginontario said:


> You may hop at anytime after 2PM but, you must first go to your park reservation park.  All you need to do is tap into the reserved park and then you can hop.
> 
> E.g. On arrival day you get to your reserved park at 4 PM.  You may tap in and then hop to any other park you wish.


Oh OK!  Got it!  Thanks.


----------



## Jedimike

We have a MK Park Reservation next week.  We have lunch at Tony's and Dinner late at night at Skipper Canteen (at 8:55 PM).  

If we park hop to, say, Epcot in the afternoon, will we be able to park hop back to MK late at night for dinner reservation?  Or should we not not go to Epcot that afternoon?


----------



## trivan

I haven't read that would be a problem going back to MK.   The only factor is if MK is full capacity, which I have yet to read has happened.


----------



## jbish

I do not think that hopping twice/hopping back is a problem under the current rules.  I feel like I have seen anecdotes of people doing exactly that.


----------



## MrKnight

This should be fine, sounds doable. To be safe, just be sure to factor in to leave Epcot at least 1.5 hours prior to your scheduled ADR at MK..


----------



## nivekious

I believe I read that the park you have a park pass to is guaranteed, even if you have left and come back.


----------



## maltdizzy

nivekious said:


> I believe I read that the park you have a park pass to is guaranteed, even if you have left and come back.



This. You are guaranteed to get back into your reserved park. But as others have noted, there are zero reports of anyone be turned away from a park when hopping.


----------



## epcotobsessed

We are 100% sure we want to spend our whole first day at Epcot. After that, we may want to have the hopping option. Is it possible to add the park hopper after you have used one day of your ticket or do you have to add it that first day (or before)?


----------



## scrappinginontario

epcotobsessed said:


> We are 100% sure we want to spend our whole first day at Epcot. After that, we may want to have the hopping option. Is it possible to add the park hopper after you have used one day of your ticket or do you have to add it that first day (or before)?


You may add it at any time but you will always pay for the hopper based on the entire length of your ticket so it will not be any less to add it after you have used a day or two.  E.G. the cost to add PH option to a 5 day ticket is the same price if you add it on day 1 or day 5.


----------



## epcotobsessed

Makes sense, thank you.


----------



## jbrinkm

I'm wondering what people's reasons are for park hopping - other than a very short trip where you're trying to squeeze as much in as you can. Or because you couldn't get a park pass - I understand those reasons, LOL! I'd especially like to hear about any advantages you feel that park hopping might give you in other situations.

Is it to take advantage of different hours (open early vs stay late) at the parks? To get lower wait times? Food/reservation related? When you hop, do you usually plan it ahead of time, or just decide to do it in the moment?

Have you ever had a time when it worked out really well, or a time when it went really badly? Very curious to hear your stories as I'm starting to put a plan together for the next visit.


----------



## trivan

My family has never been a 1 park a day visitor.  Prior to last year HS was at most a RD morning for me and my oldest.  We RD, Tot, then RR, and TSM then we were done when most were entering into the park.   We generally will go to Epcot for food and then decided  the park depending what we feel like doing or eating.   We like the flexibility, now with a park reservation required we are going to change the way we park hop.


----------



## NotTheBatesMotel

We loved hopping to EPCOT at night when we stayed at Beach Club. We had dinner in the World Showcase several nights.


----------



## jeforman

Before Covid, when there was still entertainment in Epcot, I would hop to Epcot for dinner or after dinner to watch the bands.  Sometimes I hopped for dinner.  I love Animal Kingdom, but when I usually go, it closes at 5.  Sometimes I would hop to Epcot or MK for the evening.  The studios were never an all day park for me, so that is another time that I may hop.


----------



## scrappinginontario

For us, the advantage to hopping will mainly be food options for dinner as many locations at resorts have fairly limited menus right now.  Being able to hop to Epcot for dinner then take the Skyliner back to pop is a huge draw for us this trip.


----------



## JCornell

For us, hopping didn't make much sense in the past.  However, we do it now occasionally if our resort is near to the park we're hopping.  It's a lot easier to hit MK if you're a monorail or Wilderness resort and a lot easier to hit Epcot if you're a Boardwalk or Skyliner resort.  Same for DHS now, too I guess.


----------



## Mome Rath

jbrinkm said:


> I'm wondering what people's reasons are for park hopping - other than a very short trip where you're trying to squeeze as much in as you can. Or because you couldn't get a park pass - I understand those reasons, LOL! I'd especially like to hear about any advantages you feel that park hopping might give you in other situations.
> 
> Is it to take advantage of different hours (open early vs stay late) at the parks? To get lower wait times? Food/reservation related? When you hop, do you usually plan it ahead of time, or just decide to do it in the moment?
> 
> Have you ever had a time when it worked out really well, or a time when it went really badly? Very curious to hear your stories as I'm starting to put a plan together for the next visit.


I hop every trip, and hope hopping is modified as things settle down in the parks (the 2 o'clock hop time is way too late IMO).  I hop for rides, and for crowds, the way they operate during covidtide has put a knot in my otherwise smooth plans.  Used to do things like be at AK for extra magic hour in the morning, ride Pandora's twin rides, and then head straight out to another park.  Now, we still rope-drop, but then head back to the hotel for a break, then on to a different park.  We just don't like staying in the same park all day.  I've been in MK when the crowds are just unbearable, so I turn around and go to a different park.  In short, it helps me hit all the things I want to do, and avoid crowds...

We usually plan it, but we have shown up, seen crowds and totally changed plans. The only time it doesn't seem to work is if it takes too long to hop and the park hours aren't on your side, or you hop from crowds into worse crowds (normally that doesn't happen because you are in the most crowded park). lol


----------



## Gehrig1B

Pre COVID hopping made dining ADRs simple. No need to worry about which park you were going to that day just reserve the restaurant you want and hop. We also liked the flexibility to hop for hard to get same-day fast passes. Hopping allows us spontaneity as we plan morning park and then let the afternoon/evening revolve around our dining preferences. So many reasons to hop… and if you have a 10 day visit planned, hopping costs less than a bison burger a day!


----------



## PamNC

Hi there. I just want to make sure I understand the park hopper 100%. All you have to do is go to the park for which you have a park reservation and at 2:00 you can hop to ANY of other three parks. Correct?


----------



## Hazy27

Provided that the park you want to hop to isn't maxed out.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Hazy27 said:


> Provided that the park you want to hop to isn't maxed out.


This has never happened.  

OP, that is correct.


----------



## PamNC

Thanks. I appreciate it.


----------



## Alvera Mistress of Light

Hi. I am hoping to get Park Hopper tickets for when me and my family go to WDW in the near future. I am curious can we use the park hopper tickets for any park or are they linked to two parks only?. Like if I get a park hopper ticket can I only get into Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom? cause those are the two parks I have in mind but if I can also get a third option I'd like to be able to go to Hollywood Studios


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Park hoppers are valid for all 4 parks.  You must enter your reserved park first before hopping to any of the other 3, after 2pm.


----------



## Alvera Mistress of Light

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Park hoppers are valid for all 4 parks.  You must enter your reserved park first before hopping to any of the other 3, after 2pm.


Awesome to know thank you!


----------



## gharter

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Park hoppers are valid for all 4 parks.  You must enter your reserved park first before hopping to any of the other 3, after 2pm.


There still is the chance that the park you want to hop to could be at capacity and not be able to hop to it.
So far, that has not happened.


----------



## carlosalonsor

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Park hoppers are valid for all 4 parks.  You must enter your reserved park first before hopping to any of the other 3, after 2pm.


And you can hop many times? Like From MK to AK to EPCOT?


----------



## Robo

carlosalonsor said:


> And you can hop many times? Like From MK to AK to EPCOT?


Yes.


----------



## mickeymom22

We are looking at a one day ticket. The only park showing availability is Epcot. If we buy park hoppers will we be able to hop to another park on that day after 2:00 pm?


----------



## Capitalangel

Yes


----------



## GBRforWDW

mickeymom22 said:


> We are looking at a one day ticket. The only park showing availability is Epcot. If we buy park hoppers will we be able to hop to another park on that day after 2:00 pm?


Hello, yes, there’s never been a time park hopping was reported as unavailable.

feel free to check out the park hopping thread for more info:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/everything-park-hopping-please-read-post-1.3828708/


----------



## FCDub

As long as you have entered Epcot first!


----------



## mickeymom22

Thank you! I was just concerned since all the other parks aren't showing availability that day!


----------



## scrappinginontario

mickeymom22 said:


> We are looking at a one day ticket. The only park showing availability is Epcot. If we buy park hoppers will we be able to hop to another park on that day after 2:00 pm?



Merged your question with the Everything Park Hopping thread.  Lots of great information here!


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

scrappinginontario said:


> *Park Hopping Requirement:* In order to hop to a second park, a guest must have tapped into the park where they have booked a reservation for that day. Guests cannot just go to the second park even if it is after 2:00 PM.



Question about this.  When you say "tapped into" a park does that mean that my wife and I both have to physically go to the entrance turnstile to the park each morning or can I just go over there (say with magic bands) and scan both of them and then we can go to the next park?  I ask because I think we are going to stay at Grand Floridian and just reserve MK for each day and then if we want to go to a different park we'll hop over in the afternoon.  Alternatively we might stay at Beach Club and reserve Epcot every day and hop somewhere else in the afternoon.  I don't mind going to the entrance at either and scanning in just trying to figure out the details.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Question about this.  When you say "tapped into" a park does that mean that my wife and I both have to physically go to the entrance turnstile to the park each morning or can I just go over there (say with magic bands) and scan both of them and then we can go to the next park?  I ask because I think we are going to stay at Grand Floridian and just reserve MK for each day and then if we want to go to a different park we'll hop over in the afternoon.  Alternatively we might stay at Beach Club and reserve Epcot every day and hop somewhere else in the afternoon.  I don't mind going to the entrance at either and scanning in just trying to figure out the details.


Technically it would be against Disney rules for you to tap into the park using her MB.


----------



## GBRforWDW

GeorgiaHoo said:


> Question about this.  When you say "tapped into" a park does that mean that my wife and I both have to physically go to the entrance turnstile to the park each morning or can I just go over there (say with magic bands) and scan both of them and then we can go to the next park?  I ask because I think we are going to stay at Grand Floridian and just reserve MK for each day and then if we want to go to a different park we'll hop over in the afternoon.  Alternatively we might stay at Beach Club and reserve Epcot every day and hop somewhere else in the afternoon.  I don't mind going to the entrance at either and scanning in just trying to figure out the details.


I believe Disney requires each person to scan themselves in, not allowing 1 person to scan 2 bands.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Thanks everyone


----------



## katyringo

Howdy!
Heading to WDW solo for the first time and first time ever buying hoppers. So there are buses at the parks that go to other parks? (Except between Epcot and HS).


----------



## Gehrig1B

katyringo said:


> Howdy!
> Heading to WDW solo for the first time and first time ever buying hoppers. So there are buses at the parks that go to other parks? (Except between Epcot and HS).



Yes, they begin running about 1:30 as park hopping is allowed at 2:00.


----------



## ryangeek

Sorry, I know this was brought up a few days ago but I want to make sure I am understanding it correctly. Can I hop between more than two parks in a single day currently?
Example: Park Pass at Magic Kingdom and spend the morning there, hop to EPCOT after 2PM, then hop to HS later that evening?


----------



## CarolynFH

ryangeek said:


> Sorry, I know this was brought up a few days ago but I want to make sure I am understanding it correctly. Can I hop between more than two parks in a single day currently?
> Example: Park Pass at Magic Kingdom and spend the morning there, hop to EPCOT after 2PM, then hop to HS later that evening?


Yep. No limit on the number of parks you can hop to after entering your reserved park. Unless Disney closes a park to hopping, which hasn’t happened yet but is possible.


----------



## lilmape

Do you think the announcement of fireworks will affect park hopping? Closing to capacity?


----------



## GBRforWDW

lilmape said:


> Do you think the announcement of fireworks will affect park hopping? Closing to capacity?


Probably not.  I think social distancing is out the window and they'll no longer be concerned with shutting down a park due to capacity, unless it actually hits the 100% capacity that's closed parks in the past


----------



## cdurham1

If I start qt MK, for example, and hop to HS in the afternoon right at 2pm, is there any chance I will be able to get a boarding pass for ROR?  If I understand it correctly, a second batch of passes are released at 1pm, right?  And for those, you have to have a park reservation for HS and be in the park? Should I assume those probably go quickly and won't be available by the time I get in the park at 2?


----------



## CarolynFH

cdurham1 said:


> If I start qt MK, for example, and hop to HS in the afternoon right at 2pm, is there any chance I will be able to get a boarding pass for ROR?  If I understand it correctly, a second batch of passes are released at 1pm, right?  And for those, you have to have a park reservation for HS and be in the park? Should I assume those probably go quickly and won't be available by the time I get in the park at 2?


The only way to get a BG for RotR is by having a park pass for DHS that day. You can try at 7:00 from anywhere, but you have to have a park pass for DHS that day. And if you want to try for a BG at 1:00, you have to have entered DHS at some point earlier that day, which again requires a park pass for DHS that day. So you can't start at MK and hop to DHS and get a BG. Not allowed.


----------



## scrappinginontario

cdurham1 said:


> If I start qt MK, for example, and hop to HS in the afternoon right at 2pm, is there any chance I will be able to get a boarding pass for ROR?  If I understand it correctly, a second batch of passes are released at 1pm, right?  And for those, you have to have a park reservation for HS and be in the park? Should I assume those probably go quickly and won't be available by the time I get in the park at 2?


No, you must have a park reservation for DHS to qualify to get a BG


----------



## pjohnson131

On a day when a park is unavailable on the park reservation site are you still allowed to “park hop” to that park?


----------



## thinkerbell

Yes, we hopped all over the place. We were never in the same park all day. No issues in hopping at all.


----------



## FCDub

pjohnson131 said:


> On a day when a park is unavailable on the park reservation site are you still allowed to “park hop” to that park?



As long as you have reserved an initial park AND visited that park first. Then yes, you may hop after 2 pm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

pjohnson131 said:


> On a day when a park is unavailable on the park reservation site are you still allowed to “park hop” to that park?


 Merged with Everything Park Hopping. Please read post 1.


----------



## Mogoofy

We are staying 7 nights, counting the 1st night and the last night, Can we buy Park Hoping passes to start on day 2 thru day 6?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mogoofy said:


> We are staying 7 nights, counting the 1st night and the last night, Can we buy Park Hoping passes to start on day 2 thru day 6?


Adding park hopping will add it to the entire length of stay of your ticket.  If you want it for even 1 day it will be added to your entire ticket.

It is not possible to add the PH option to only a portion of your ticket so if you want it at all it's good to add it right from the beginning to give you options for your entire trip.


----------



## lanejudy

Mogoofy said:


> We are staying 7 nights, counting the 1st night and the last night, Can we buy Park Hoping passes to start on day 2 thru day 6?


Unless you have a package reservation (resort + tickets) -- yes you can have your tickets start on day 2.  As mentioned above, park-hopping is an all-or-nothing add-on for the full length of your ticket whether you hop each day or not.


----------



## Mogoofy

scrappinginontario said:


> Adding park hopping will add it to the entire length of stay of your ticket.  If you want it for even 1 day it will be added to your entire ticket.
> 
> It is not possible to add the PH option to only a portion of your ticket so if you want it at all it's good to add it right from the beginning to give you options for your entire trip.


I know guess my question should have been can I buy a 5 day ticket staying 7 nights?  I know PH has to be for all the days on the ticket.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mogoofy said:


> I know guess my question should have been can I buy a 5 day ticket staying 7 nights?  I know PH has to be for all the days on the ticket.


Yes, you may but any length of stay ticket you wish.  Staying 7 nights does not force you to purchase a 7 day ticket.  You may purchase a 5 day ticket or truly, any number of days.


----------



## deltadisney

We have 3 day base tickets for an upcoming visit. I realize now that I should have added the park hopper option. If I modify to add, will they have to cancel my original tickets and rebook?  The reason I ask, is because we have a reservation for HS one day, and it is now full. I don’t want to do anything that could cause us to lose HS.


----------



## scrappinginontario

deltadisney said:


> We have 3 day base tickets for an upcoming visit. I realize now that I should have added the park hopper option. If I modify to add, will they have to cancel my original tickets and rebook?  The reason I ask, is because we have a reservation for HS one day, and it is now full. I don’t want to do anything that could cause us to lose HS.


No, your existing tickets will not be affected.  You can add the park hopper now or later as long as none of your days are full at all 4 parks.  If any of the days of your trip are grey on the park availability calendar, you will not be able to add the hopping option.


----------



## Lookwhatwaltdid

I have a reservation at animal kingdom on this upcoming Monday. However we might decide to go to the water park that day. We usually like to go to magic kingdom in the evening. If we do decide to go to the water park and not our reserved animal kingdom park, will we be able to park hop to magic kingdom in the evening? or will we need to go scan or tickets at animal kingdom then turn around and walk out in order to get in magic kingdom? That just seems ridiculous. Want to add that we do have park hoppers on our tickets.


----------



## bdiddy

Yes you have to tap in at your first park before you can hop to another.


----------



## erionm

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> I have a reservation at animal kingdom on this upcoming Monday. However we might decide to go to the water park that day. We usually like to go to magic kingdom in the evening. If we do decide to go to the water park and not our reserved animal kingdom park, will we be able to park hop to magic kingdom in the evening? or will we need to go scan or tickets at animal kingdom then turn around and walk out in order to get in magic kingdom? That just seems ridiculous. Want to add that we do have park hoppers on our tickets.


In order to park hop, you must scan into the park you have a reservation for on that day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Lookwhatwaltdid said:


> I have a reservation at animal kingdom on this upcoming Monday. However we might decide to go to the water park that day. We usually like to go to magic kingdom in the evening. If we do decide to go to the water park and not our reserved animal kingdom park, will we be able to park hop to magic kingdom in the evening? or will we need to go scan or tickets at animal kingdom then turn around and walk out in order to get in magic kingdom? That just seems ridiculous. Want to add that we do have park hoppers on our tickets.


If you do not have park hoppers, the only theme park you may go to is the one you have a reservation for.  In your case, if you don't have a hopper then the only park you may go to on Monday is Animal Kingdom as that is the park you have a reservation for.

If you only want to go to Magic Kingdom then you must cancel your AK reservation and try to book MK but there is no guarantee that you will be able to get a MK reservation or that your AK reservation will still be there if you attempt to rebook it.

The two highlighted sections above contradict one another.  You may not park hop without a park hopper option.

Updating as I misread park-hopper information:

If you have a reservation for AK, you must tap into that park before you are allowed to go to any other park.  If you do not tap into AK you will not be granted admission to MK when you arrive even if it is after 2:00.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

scrappinginontario said:


> The two highlighted sections above contradict one another. You may not park hop without a park hopper option.


I think maybe you read it wrong.  The person you quoted stated that they DO have park hoppers.


----------



## scrappinginontario

ENJDisneyFan said:


> I think maybe you read it wrong.  The person you quoted stated that they DO have park hoppers.


You're right.  LOL, must finish coffee before posting.  Edited my post.


----------



## skippyman111

Are the busses still running between parks?  We will be going in September.  Not sure if that affects things or not.  TIA!


----------



## scrappinginontario

skippyman111 said:


> Are the busses still running between parks?  We will be going in September.  Not sure if that affects things or not.  TIA!


Yes.  They start running between parks around 1:30 each day.


----------



## birdman

Just FYI, did the park hopper from HS to AK. Officially opens at 2 pm but they said the bands will let you in at 1:48. And they did!


----------



## JeffTW

What are the best strategies for park hopping now and this December, to utilize early and late magic hours?


----------



## Marionnette

JeffTW said:


> What are the best strategies for park hopping now and this December, to utilize early and late magic hours?


There are no special morning or evening extra hours right now. Parks may open earlier than their posted times but it can be inconsistent from one day to the next..

No one knows the hours or dates for the evening extra hours, which don't begin until October 1,so it's kind of hard to determine what the best strategy is for nights.

Also, beginning October 1, every park will have the early half-hour entry for Disney hotel guests and select non-Disney hotels. I imagine that strategies will just be similar to rope drop.


----------



## TropicalDIS

Future first time hopper here, 

After visiting my initial park for the day, say HS, and I want to Hop to MK, is there somewhere in MDE that I need to indicate this, by doing a reservation or what have you, or do I just make my way to MK and line up to enter the park as usual?


----------



## FCDub

TropicalDIS said:


> Future first time hopper here,
> 
> After visiting my initial park for the day, say HS, and I want to Hop to MK, is there somewhere in MDE that I need to indicate this, by doing a reservation or what have you, or do I just make my way to MK and line up to enter the park as usual?



You just go. Any time after 2 p.m.


----------



## TropicalDIS

FCDub said:


> You just go. Any time after 2 p.m.



Great, thanks!


----------



## GBRforWDW

TropicalDIS said:


> Great, thanks!


They left open the possibility they might require reservations for hopping too, but it's never been implemented.  So yep, for now, you leave one park and go to another anytime after 2.


----------



## Diane Kompan

I'm sure this has been asked before, but now I can't find an easy answer.  If I have a park reservation for say MK and we decide to go to a water park, do I cancel that MK park reservation as soon as we decide?    And If I do have park hopper option, can we still go to another park after 2pm after we've returned from the water park?


----------



## Tess

Diane Kompan said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but now I can't find an easy answer.  If I have a park reservation for say MK and we decide to go to a water park, do I cancel that MK park reservation as soon as we decide?    And If I do have park hopper option, can we still go to another park after 2pm after we've returned from the water park?



You need to have a reservation at a park, e.g., you are going to BB in the morning and want to hit a park later--make sure you have a reservation for that park.  If you choose to hop to another AFTER you have entered the reserved park, you are free to do so as normal--after 2:00 p.m.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Diane Kompan said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but now I can't find an easy answer.  If I have a park reservation for say MK and we decide to go to a water park, do I cancel that MK park reservation as soon as we decide?    And If I do have park hopper option, can we still go to another park after 2pm after we've returned from the water park?


BB does not require a park reservation but if you want to go to any park after BB you will need to have a reservation for that park.

Clarifying since you asked on the 'Park Hopper' thread - going to a water park and a 'regular' park on the same day is not considered park hopping.  The BB portion of your ticket is different from the park portion of your ticket.  If you get a 5 day ticket this gives you 5 park days and 5 water park days.  You may go to both a water park and a 'regular' park on the same day.  It will use up 1 day of each.  We often do this.


----------



## Tom_E_D

Diane Kompan said:


> I'm sure this has been asked before, but now I can't find an easy answer.  If I have a park reservation for say MK and we decide to go to a water park, do I cancel that MK park reservation as soon as we decide?    And If I do have park hopper option, can we still go to another park after 2pm after we've returned from the water park?


To park hop to a theme park after 2:00, you must have first gone to the theme park that you had a park pass reservation for. The water park doesn't count. If you plan to go to MK as your first theme park of the day, keep your MK reservation. If you want to make another park your first theme park of the day, and it has available park passes, drop your MK park pass and make one at the theme park you prefer to go to. It doesn't matter whether you begin your theme park visit(s) before or after 2:00, you need a park pass reservation for the theme park that you first visit that day.


----------



## Diane Kompan

Thanks for clarifying this.  I get it now.   It was one of those, the more I thought about it, the less I understood it


----------



## Cait

Apologies if this is answered elsewhere; I did a quick search before posting and didn't find the answer to my question. I haven't used Park Hoppers in years, but am considering them for a trip to WDW in October because ::gestures at the state of the parks::. I've seen in FAQs that you can go to park A, then B, then C, but if we were to start the day in Hollywood Studios and then pop over to Epcot for F&W booths, could we then go back to Hollywood Studios to end the day?


----------



## PalmettoPath

The short answer is yes. Here's the long answer in Covid times. You first have to make a Park Pass reservation for each day. Then, you must first enter your designated park for the day before you will be allowed to park hop to any other parks. Also, under current rules, you cannot start park hopping until 2:00 p.m. You don't need reservations for any of the parks after your first park of the day (as it currently stands). So if DHS was your Park Pass for a given day (in your example), you have to go there first (and you have to actually scan into the park) before you will be allowed to hop to any other parks. So in your example, the earliest you can go to Epcot would be 2:00 p.m. Also, they do note that all hopping is subject to park capacity limits (which would give them the ability to deny entry even if you have a Park Hopper, if a park was over capacity). Not sure if that has actually happened to anyone or not.


----------



## Cait

Thanks! I'm aware of the logistics of park pass reservations, the 2pm rule, and subject to park capacity limits. So I know that my hopeful plan is an "if all goes well" scenario. We have all our Park Pass reservations made already, but with realizing how little there is at Hollywood Studios, this would make it easier to spread out the F&W booths. Currently I only have one day booked there, and that's a lot of food to cram into one day haha.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Cait said:


> Apologies if this is answered elsewhere; I did a quick search before posting and didn't find the answer to my question. I haven't used Park Hoppers in years, but am considering them for a trip to WDW in October because ::gestures at the state of the parks::. I've seen in FAQs that you can go to park A, then B, then C, but if we were to start the day in Hollywood Studios and then pop over to Epcot for F&W booths, could we then go back to Hollywood Studios to end the day?


Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  Please read Post 1 for all the current PH information.

But, yes you may hop to Epcot at 2:00 or later and then go back to DHS at any time.  Your park reservation for DHS grants you access the entire time the park is open that day.


----------



## hayesdvc

Since it appears the daliy park reservations have increased capacity, does anyone know of a recent example where the park was at capacity based on the reservation system, that when 2PM came for park hoppers to enter their differnt park for the day they were denied entry due to a capacity issue at that particular park?

TIA


----------



## Meglen

This has not happened yet with the new system.


----------



## figmentfinesse

Luckily, no one has ever been blocked from park hopping since it returned Jan 1.


----------



## scrappinginontario

hayesdvc said:


> Since it appears the daliy park reservations have increased capacity, does anyone know of a recent example where the park was at capacity based on the reservation system, that when 2PM came for park hoppers to enter their differnt park for the day they were denied entry due to a capacity issue at that particular park?
> 
> TIA


Your post has been merged with 'Everything Park Hopping.' Please read post 1

As other have shared, parks have never been closed to capacity, even when all parks were full.  I think the next test of this will be hopping to MK on Oct 1st.  If it survives that without restricting hopping I really don't think it will be a problem any day until possibly Christmas Day and New Year's Day.


----------



## CarolynFH

hayesdvc said:


> Since it appears the daliy park reservations have increased capacity, does anyone know of a recent example where the park was at capacity based on the reservation system, that when 2PM came for park hoppers to enter their differnt park for the day they were denied entry due to a capacity issue at that particular park?
> 
> TIA


I think Disney takes park hopping into account when setting the park reservation limits. They certainly have enough data both prepandemic and from ADRs to make a pretty well educated guess as to what percentage of guests are going to want to end the day with dinner at Epcot, for example.


----------



## katyringo

I know you have to pay for the hopper for the whole trip … I’ll get that out of the way.

scenario: I am at Epcot and it’s now almost 2pm and I’ve finished doing what I wanted at Epcot and I think “hey it would be nice to jump to MK (or wherever) before coming back here for fireworks…”

can I at that point go to guest relations and add the park hopper and be able to hop THAT DAY?

I want to play it by ear and not pay for the hopper ubless I really decide I want it..


----------



## luv2cheer92

katyringo said:


> I know you have to pay for the hopper for the whole trip … I’ll get that out of the way.
> 
> scenario: I am at Epcot and it’s now almost 2pm and I’ve finished doing what I wanted at Epcot and I think “hey it would be nice to jump to MK (or wherever) before coming back here for fireworks…”
> 
> can I at that point go to guest relations and add the park hopper and be able to hop THAT DAY?
> 
> I want to play it by ear and not pay for the hopper ubless I really decide I want it..


Yes, you sure can.


----------



## katyringo

luv2cheer92 said:


> Yes, you sure can.


 Thanks! The wording on WDW website is a little unclear..


----------



## DWillowBay

katyringo said:


> I know you have to pay for the hopper for the whole trip … I’ll get that out of the way.
> 
> scenario: I am at Epcot and it’s now almost 2pm and I’ve finished doing what I wanted at Epcot and I think “hey it would be nice to jump to MK (or wherever) before coming back here for fireworks…”
> 
> can I at that point go to guest relations and add the park hopper and be able to hop THAT DAY?
> 
> I want to play it by ear and not pay for the hopper ubless I really decide I want it..


You can.   Just so you know you'll be charged to cover your whole ticket, no matter what day you do that.   So...if you have a 7-day ticket and on day 7 you say, "I'd like to add the park hopper", the price will be the same as if you said it on day 1.   It's your business how you spend your money.   Just saying that it's more cost-effective to purchase it on day 1 than your last day.


----------



## katyringo

DWillowBay said:


> You can.   Just so you know you'll be charged to cover your whole ticket, no matter what day you do that.   So...if you have a 7-day ticket and on day 7 you say, "I'd like to add the park hopper", the price will be the same as if you said it on day 1.   It's your business how you spend your money.   Just saying that it's more cost-effective to purchase it on day 1 than your last day.



yes. The first line in my post says I know that lol.


----------



## scrappinginontario

katyringo said:


> I know you have to pay for the hopper for the whole trip … I’ll get that out of the way.
> 
> scenario: I am at Epcot and it’s now almost 2pm and I’ve finished doing what I wanted at Epcot and I think “hey it would be nice to jump to MK (or wherever) before coming back here for fireworks…”
> 
> can I at that point go to guest relations and add the park hopper and be able to hop THAT DAY?
> 
> I want to play it by ear and not pay for the hopper ubless I really decide I want it..


Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  I have used your question re: 'Can we start hopping immediately' to update Post 1.  Thanks for asking as that post is always one we're working to improve.


----------



## katyringo

scrappinginontario said:


> Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  I have used your question re: 'Can we start hopping immediately' to update Post 1.  Thanks for asking as that post is always one we're working to improve.


 Perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Mike

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a thread intended to talk about everything to do with park hopping........
> 
> *Park Hopping Requirement:* In order to hop to a second park, a guest must have tapped into the park where they have booked a reservation for that day. Guests cannot just go to the second park even if it is after 2:00 PM...........



Does this still apply if the park I am hopping to still has available reservations for that day?  As an example, I have reservations for AK but decide to sleep in instead and not go.  Later that evening I decide to walk over to Epcot.  If Epcot still has available reservations would I be allowed in even if I have not tapped in to AK?  I suppose I could use the MDE app to cancel AK and reserve Epcot for that day when I arrive at the gate but that seems like a silly thing to have to do.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mike said:


> Does this still apply if the park I am hopping to still has available reservations for that day?  As an example, I have reservations for AK but decide to sleep in instead and not go.  Later that evening I decide to walk over to Epcot.  If Epcot still has available reservations would I be allowed in even if I have not tapped in to AK? * I suppose I could use the MDE app to cancel AK and reserve Epcot for that day* when I arrive at the gate but that seems like a silly thing to have to do.


The only way to enter the first park of the day you want to enter is to have a park reservation for that park, regardless of what time of day it is.  The definition of 'hopping' is going from one park to a different park.  If you don't enter the first park you are not 'hopping' which means you require a park reservation for the first park you enter.

If your park reservation is for AK but you decide to go to Epcot first you must cancel your AK reservation and rebook an Epcot reservation.  If you don't do this your MB will tap 'red' at Epcot and you will not be allowed to enter.  It is the way the system is set up.


----------



## Gabby01

If I’m spending 2 days in the parks but only want to park hop on 1 day, is there any reason I can’t buy 2, 1-day tickets and only add park hoppers to one of them?


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

Gabby01 said:


> If I’m spending 2 days in the parks but only want to park hop on 1 day, is there any reason I can’t buy 2, 1-day tickets and only add park hoppers to one of them?


You could, but I don't think it would save you much (or any) $$...

Using tomorrow's pricing as an example, a 1 day ticket would be $132 plus a 1 day hopper would be $197.  
Total = $329

Alternatively, a 2 day PH would be $332

For $3 difference it wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Gabby01

ENJDisneyFan said:


> You could, but I don't think it would save you much (or any) $$...
> 
> Using tomorrow's pricing as an example, a 1 day ticket would be $132 plus a 1 day hopper would be $197.
> Total = $329
> 
> Alternatively, a 2 day PH would be $332
> 
> For $3 difference it wouldn't make much sense.



Oh wow—I didn’t realize the PH pricing worked that way—thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## scrappinginontario

For a $3 difference it would be nice to have the option to hop both days should you choose to.


----------



## mousefan73

I think I understand this whole new system. One question, PHing and taping into a second park doesnt guarentee that you can leave and get back in, correct? I know sofar there hasnt been a capacity issue but technically this can happen: we do HS as our official park day in the AM, hop at 2pm to EP for a few hours, come back to Beach Club for an early evening swim and change . Then we head back to EP but could we be denied as it's full for those last hours even though we were already there? hasnt happened yet, correct. I am just worried  as EP is the one park that is open until 10 while we are there, and with Food and Wine I can see everybody heading there to close the night.  Has EP had this issue?


----------



## scrappinginontario

mousefan73 said:


> I think I understand this whole new system. One question, PHing and taping into a second park doesnt guarentee that you can leave and get back in, correct? I know sofar there hasnt been a capacity issue but technically this can happen: we do HS as our official park day in the AM, hop at 2pm to EP for a few hours, come back to Beach Club for an early evening swim and change . Then we head back to EP but could we be denied as it's full for those last hours even though we were already there? hasnt happened yet, correct. I am just worried  as EP is the one park that is open until 10 while we are there, and with Food and Wine I can see everybody heading there to close the night.  Has EP had this issue?


No park has ever closed to park hopping due to capacity.


----------



## Shughart

Just want to clarify, as long as it's your first park of the day, can you arrive in the afternoon? Starting to roughly plan our park days/meals for our trip next year and we have an extra day of tickets and I'd prefer to use them on arrival day but since I can't book tickets yet, no idea if we'll be in a park before 2pm. Just want to make sure that's doable. In the past we've just done Disney Springs on arrival day, but I think I'd like to head into a park this time since we'll be on property.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Shughart said:


> Just want to clarify, as long as it's your first park of the day, can you arrive in the afternoon? Starting to roughly plan our park days/meals for our trip next year and we have an extra day of tickets and I'd prefer to use them on arrival day but since I can't book tickets yet, no idea if we'll be in a park before 2pm. Just want to make sure that's doable. In the past we've just done Disney Springs on arrival day, but I think I'd like to head into a park this time since we'll be on property.


Yes.  A park reservation guarantees you access to that park from park opening to close.  You may arrive for the first time anytime during those hours.


----------



## Shughart

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes.  A park reservation guarantees you access to that park from park opening to close.  You may arrive for the first time anytime during those hours.



Thank you!


----------



## slyster

I read in another thread today that Seven Dwarfs Mines opened later?  Are there a list of rides that open up at rope drop and other rides that open at park opening?  It seems only certain rides open at rope drop or am I misunderstanding?

I'm particularly interested in knowing if Seven Dwarfs Mine opens at rope drop or at park opening time.  This would be my first time riding it at MK.


----------



## scrappinginontario

slyster said:


> I read in another thread today that Seven Dwarfs Mines opened later?  Are there a list of rides that open up at rope drop and other rides that open at park opening?  It seems only certain rides open at rope drop or am I misunderstanding?
> 
> I'm particularly interested in knowing if Seven Dwarfs Mine opens at rope drop or at park opening time.  This would be my first time riding it at MK.


Normally all rides open at official park opening.  There must have been a problem with SDMT today.

MK no longer has an early rope drop.  They don't allow guests to start riding any rides until official park opening.  All guests are held in the hub until park opening.


----------



## slyster

scrappinginontario said:


> Normally all rides open at official park opening.  There must have been a problem with SDMT today.
> 
> MK no longer has an early rope drop.  They don't allow guests to start riding any rides until official park opening.  All guests are held in the hub until park opening.



Thank you!  I also realized I posted in the wrong thread too so I appreciate you still helping   I also did not know there wasn't a earlier rope drop at MK.  I would have been up much earlier LOL!


----------



## slyster

so I apologize...I'm checking on something and if you want to drop these posts into the Rope Drop thread, that's fine.  You mentioned that MK no longer has an early rope drop, but the Everything Rope Drop thread says they are letting folks into the parks 45 minutes earlier and there are a list of rides you can get on earlier than park opening time.

Is MK no longer allowing folks on rides before official opening time?  Are they the only park?


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a thread intended to talk about everything to do with park hopping as we understand there are many questions..



Thank you so much for this post.  It answered several of my questions.  We haven't done much PH since COVID began but I was concerned on returning to the original park and also if I could go to other parks.  Hopefully, the hours will extend so it won't matter that one has to wait until after 2.


----------



## Tess

slyster said:


> so I apologize...I'm checking on something and if you want to drop these posts into the Rope Drop thread, that's fine.  You mentioned that MK no longer has an early rope drop, but the Everything Rope Drop thread says they are letting folks into the parks 45 minutes earlier and there are a list of rides you can get on earlier than park opening time.
> 
> Is MK no longer allowing folks on rides before official opening time?  Are they the only park?



While you may be allowed to enter MK 30-45 minutes before stated opening, you will not be riding prior to stated opening.  MK has gone to its pre-Covid opening, i.e., you queue from the hub at various walkways, e.g., Tomorrowland, Fantasyland, Adventureland and are held there until the opening announcement.  At that point you are walked by CMs to the attractions within those lands.


----------



## Tom_E_D

slyster said:


> so I apologize...I'm checking on something and if you want to drop these posts into the Rope Drop thread, that's fine.  You mentioned that MK no longer has an early rope drop, but the Everything Rope Drop thread says they are letting folks into the parks 45 minutes earlier and there are a list of rides you can get on earlier than park opening time.
> 
> Is MK no longer allowing folks on rides before official opening time?  Are they the only park?


I believe the ETA (edit to add) at the top of Post 1 of the Everything Rope Drop thread is intended to supersede the contradictory information further down in that post. I agree it would cause less confusion if the outdated information was labeled as being now outdated, perhaps by using strikeout.


----------



## scrappinginontario

slyster said:


> so I apologize...I'm checking on something and if you want to drop these posts into the Rope Drop thread, that's fine.  You mentioned that MK no longer has an early rope drop, but the Everything Rope Drop thread says they are letting folks into the parks 45 minutes earlier and there are a list of rides you can get on earlier than park opening time.
> 
> Is MK no longer allowing folks on rides before official opening time?  Are they the only park?


Thanks for the suggestion.  The 'Everything Rope Drop' thread has been updated with your suggested change.  Thanks for your help as there are many posts we try to keep up on so suggestions like yours are greatly appreciated!


----------



## slyster

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  The 'Everything Rope Drop' thread has been updated with your suggested change.  Thanks for your help as there are many posts we try to keep up on so suggestions like yours are greatly appreciated!



Oh!  I'm glad I could help this time LOL.  Thank you again for your help!


----------



## slyster

Tess said:


> While you may be allowed to enter MK 30-45 minutes before stated opening, you will not be riding prior to stated opening.  MK has gone to its pre-Covid opening, i.e., you queue from the hub at various walkways, e.g., Tomorrowland, Fantasyland, Adventureland and are held there until the opening announcement.  At that point you are walked by CMs to the attractions within those lands.



Thank you for explaining that to me.  I also see the thread was edited with the update.


----------



## webbern

Thanks so much for this post!  Very clear answers to all my questions!  I’m super worried because we’re planning to park hop to Epcot on Sunday 9/5 and that is the only day in the next month any park is out of reservations and Epcot is the only one that is out. I’m hoping that since so far there hasn’t been any day where park hoppers weren’t let into any park that we’ll be ok. Following this post to hear if it happens though.


----------



## scrappinginontario

webbern said:


> Thanks so much for this post!  Very clear answers to all my questions!  I’m super worried because we’re planning to park hop to Epcot on Sunday 9/5 and that is the only day in the next month any park is out of reservations and Epcot is the only one that is out. I’m hoping that since so far there hasn’t been any day where park hoppers weren’t let into any park that we’ll be ok. Following this post to hear if it happens though.


You should be just fine!  In the spring there were many days when all 4 parks were at full capacity and reservations were not allowed yet park hopping to all parks was always allowed.

Have a great trip!


----------



## loves to dive

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> Thank you so much for this post.  It answered several of my questions.  We haven't done much PH since COVID began but I was concerned on returning to the original park and also if I could go to other parks.  Hopefully, the hours will extend so it won't matter that one has to wait until after 2.


Yes, you can return to your original park.  Yes, you can go to other parks.  I was there in April and hopped to 3 parks one day, not on purpose it just happened.  One of the 3 parks I hopped to twice.  Started the day in AK, hopped to MK, hopped to Epcot.  Left Epcot for a break and hopped back over there later.


----------



## ShayBells

Sorry if this has been asked… I tried to skim… when they say 2 pm for a park hopper are they letting anyone in early? Say if I arrive at 1:55 will I have to wait until atomic clock rolls to 2:00:01? How strict are they with this, has anyone experienced getting to your second park early?


----------



## scrappinginontario

ShayBells said:


> Sorry if this has been asked… I tried to skim… when they say 2 pm for a park hopper are they letting anyone in early? Say if I arrive at 1:55 will I have to wait until atomic clock rolls to 2:00:01? How strict are they with this, has anyone experienced getting to your second park early?


They sometimes allow people to enter as early as 1:45 but there is no guarantee.


----------



## FortWildernessLoopy

We've gotten in at 1:55 at the International Gateway at epcot, but I think it was because it wasn't busy (yet) and probably were trying to space out the crowd a bit.  Just a guess. We were willing and able to wait, but I wouldn't go early intentionally.


----------



## ShayBells

FortWildernessLoopy said:


> We've gotten in at 1:55 at the International Gateway at epcot, but I think it was because it wasn't busy (yet) and probably were trying to space out the crowd a bit.  Just a guess. We were willing and able to wait, but I wouldn't go early intentionally.


Yes, this is why I wanted to know. I think it’ll be much easier for me to make sure to plan to arrive AFTER 2 so I don’t have to worry or wonder. 
At first I was thinking of getting there by 2 to maximize time, but I am too much of a “get everywhere 15-30 minutes early or I’m anxious” kind of person. 
 Thanks everyone!


----------



## CBMom01

Someone said parks have never closed to hoppers because of capacity. Thats true even at really crowded holiday times?

edited to add: i guess i’m asking about pre-covid since there havent been any huge crowd days post covid right?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CBMom01 said:


> Someone said parks have never closed to hoppers because of capacity. Thats true even at really crowded holiday times?
> 
> edited to add: i guess i’m asking about pre-covid since there havent been any huge crowd days post covid right?


The only time a park closed to hoppers was pre-covid when MK closed to everyone when it reached capacity.  That scenario really cannot compare to now as qualifications are different.  Now that park reservations are required, a guest with a reservation can access that park from open to close in spite of the number of people in the park.

In the spring there were a number of days when all 4 parks were full for park reservations and people could not book a reservation at any park.  Even on those days guests could hop to all 4 parks.


----------



## tony67

So with the current low crowds anyone think there will be more flexibility with the park hopping time 2PM seems a bit late to me
Im guessing a big part of that time is to get people to Epcot for F&W, but staying in one park to 2Pm is a PITA for me - especially if there are such low wait times currently


----------



## Landry

tony67 said:


> So with the current low crowds anyone think there will be more flexibility with the park hopping time 2PM seems a bit late to me
> Im guessing a big part of that time is to get people to Epcot for F&W, but staying in one park to 2Pm is a PITA for me - especially if there are such low wait times currently



Everyone is still under the assumption that it's 2pm for the 1pm reservations for Ride of the Resistance and eventually Ratatouille starting October 1.


----------



## tony67

Landry said:


> Everyone is still under the assumption that it's 2pm for the 1pm reservations for Ride of the Resistance and eventually Ratatouille starting October 1.


K -Thanks - I dont follow Disney side much anymore - but considering a day or two just to check back in - as someone who does all four parks in a day 2PM is pretty late for me


----------



## scrappinginontario

SmittS said:


> I was curious with the BG availability for Rise being wide open through the day, if there were opportunities for multiple rides.  Typically it’s one boarding group per person, per day.  How were you able to ride 3 times in a day?  We’re there this weekend and would love to ride it more than once if possible.





tony67 said:


> So with the current low crowds anyone think there will be more flexibility with the park hopping time 2PM seems a bit late to me
> Im guessing a big part of that time is to get people to Epcot for F&W, but staying in one park to 2Pm is a PITA for me - especially if there are such low wait times currently


It has been 2:00 since Jan 1 when it restarted so light crowds through full park reservations.  Personally I anticipate it staying this way for the foreseeable future as crowds will soon pick up for the 50th starting Oct 1st and it gives Disney more opportunity to spread crowds throughout the parks.


----------



## FinnsMom7

How late can you arrive and tap in to Epcot when it closes at 10pm? Is front or IG entrance different? We just booked a bday trip for me in Oct and my hope is to start in Epcot, monorail to MK for a few hours - watch fireworks from train station - then book it to the monorail back to Epcot for some photos and a drink. This is a Sun when there is a Boo Bash, fireworks are at 8pm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

FinnsMom7 said:


> How late can you arrive and tap in to Epcot when it closes at 10pm? Is front or IG entrance different? We just booked a bday trip for me in Oct and my hope is to start in Epcot, monorail to MK for a few hours - watch fireworks from train station - then book it to the monorail back to Epcot for some photos and a drink. This is a Sun when there is a Boo Bash, fireworks are at 8pm.


There shouldn’t be a problem doing this as fireworks will be done by 8:15ish.  Even if it takes you an hour to get to Epcot you will still have 45 mins before the park closes.  It may be a challenge getting too deep into the park to get a drink but it will really depend on transportation.  I’m pretty sure they will allow you to access a park right until closing, especially if fireworks are offered at closing.


----------



## FinnsMom7

scrappinginontario said:


> There shouldn’t be a problem doing this as fireworks will be done by 8:15ish.  Even if it takes you an hour to get to Epcot you will still have 45 mins before the park closes.  It may be a challenge getting too deep into the park to get a drink but it will really depend on transportation.  I’m pretty sure they will allow you to access a park right until closing, especially if fireworks are offered at closing.


Thanks! We are staying at the dolphin so once inside the park leaving would be thru WS, even strolling thru is good enough for me


----------



## js

Hi.  Thank you for this thread and I read the first page.
Can I ask if you have an AP, I still make ressies at the second park to hop, is that correct?
What if I wanted to do three parks?
Is this a question for AP thread(s)?
Just new to AP and hopping so thought I would ask here first.

Thank you.


----------



## Tom_E_D

js said:


> Hi.  Thank you for this thread and I read the first page.
> Can I ask if you have an AP, I still make ressies at the second park to hop, is that correct?
> What if I wanted to do three parks?
> Is this a question for AP thread(s)?
> Just new to AP and hopping so thought I would ask here first.
> 
> Thank you.


You can only make a park reservation at one park per day, and it has to be at the park you visit *first*. If you have a park hopper ticket or an annual pass, you may then hop to any other park at 2:00 or later without having a reservation at the second, third or fourth park . . . subject to park capacity  at the second, third or fourth park, which hasn't been an issue to date (but could be on October 1, or Christmas week, e.g.). The fact that the second or subsequent park might have no more park reservations available wouldn't  necessarily mean it is unavailable to park hoppers. In the past, people have been allowed to hop to parks where all the park reservations had been taken.


----------



## twincruisers

How long should I budget for getting to DHS from MK for a 2pm park-hop for 2 adults? (assuming I start at the MK City Hall)


----------



## scrappinginontario

twincruisers said:


> How long should I budget for getting to DHS from MK for a 2pm park-hop for 2 adults? (assuming I start at the MK City Hall)


If using Disney transportation buses will start running from the MK approx. 1:30.  If you're driving I'd allow an hour from leaving MK.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

Great info! Thx!

But cannot find Forum for Q re: Buying 10-day Hoppers.
Former FL Resident & former DVC, but not currently, so AP isn't an option. 
May even be staying off-site with former neighbors.

A VERY reputable discount ticket broker is selling 10 day hoppers which they also said will be valid 2022. 

Anyone know how to confirm that info?
Two days searching online & nothing....
Thanks again (& good to be back)


----------



## PrincessJazmin

Is it possible to go to HS around 3/4pm and then hop over to MK for the evening/fireworks? We are staying at Beach Club. Trying to decide how to spend our first day (Saturday). We land at 10:30am.

ETA - never been to Disney as an adult with kids and don't really know what the transportation will be like.


----------



## GBRforWDW

PrincessJazmin said:


> Is it possible to go to HS around 3/4pm and then hop over to MK for the evening/fireworks? We are staying at Beach Club. Trying to decide how to spend our first day (Saturday). We land at 10:30am.
> 
> ETA - never been to Disney as an adult with kids and don't really know what the transportation will be like.


Yes, get your park pass reservation for Hollywood Studios for that day.  Go to DHS when you're ready and then when ready to head to magic kingdom, go to the Bus stops and find the bus to the magic kingdom.


----------



## DeeCee735

Forgive me if this is already been answered. I didn't read through all 21 pages. What happens if I want to change a park reservation day from one day to another during my trip? Can that be done, if so can it be done easily? Can it be done the day before a park reservation?

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## scrappinginontario

DeeCee735 said:


> Forgive me if this is already been answered. I didn't read through all 21 pages. What happens if I want to change a park reservation day from one day to another during my trip? Can that be done, if so can it be done easily? Can it be done the day before a park reservation?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dee


Just clarifying that you are asking about changing a Park Reservation and not park hopping, correct?  (Only asking as this is the Park Hopping thread).

If you wish to change a Park Reservation I would recommend checking the availability calendar first.  If there is availability at the park you would like to change your reservation to, you will need to cancel your original reservation and rebook a reservation at the other park.

Note:  If you do this during busy times (not really a problem right now but was earlier this year) there is no guarantee that the new park will be available nor are you guaranteed to get your first reservation again so if trying to change during busier times, just be aware of the risks.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DeeCee735

Thank you. Yes I was talking about changing a park res.


----------



## twincruisers

DeeCee735 said:


> Thank you. Yes I was talking about changing a park res.


I've heard people on here have a Park Reservation for DHS and then when they didn't get the BG they wanted, they changed the park reservation that morning to another park. So yeah, it's definable possible. As previously mentioned, make sure there is availability in the other park before you cancel your original reservation though.


----------



## GBRforWDW

I posted this in the Here Now thread, but figured I'd post here as well.

Magic Kingdom park hopping is currently unavailable!  The park hopping number, 14075605000, is updated with this info.


----------



## scrappinginontario

GBRforWDW said:


> I posted this in the Here Now thread, but figured I'd post here as well.
> 
> Magic Kingdom park hopping is currently unavailable!  The park hopping number, 14075605000, is updated with this info.


Thanks for the update as it's the first time this has happened since hopping began again in Jan 2021.  Does anyone know if it opened back up to hopping later in the day?

Thanks for the info @GBRforWDW!

I will say this was quite surprising to hear after the low wait times for attractions but it must be there were a lot of people in the parks for reasons other than riding attractions.


----------



## GBRforWDW

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for the update as it's the first time this has happened since hopping began again in Jan 2021.  Does anyone know if it opened back up to hopping later in the day?
> 
> Thanks for the info @GBRforWDW!
> 
> I will say this was quite surprising to hear after the low wait times for attractions but it must be there were a lot of people in the parks for reasons other than riding attractions.


Yes, I checked back just after 8pm, about 45 minutes before fireworks and park hopping was available again.  But yeah, sounds like a ton of people were there for merchandise and food.  Those lines looked crazy, judging by the pictures.


----------



## Tom_E_D

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for the update as it's the first time this has happened since hopping began again in Jan 2021.  Does anyone know if it opened back up to hopping later in the day?
> 
> Thanks for the info @GBRforWDW!
> 
> I will say this was quite surprising to hear after the low wait times for attractions but it must be there were a lot of people in the parks for reasons other than riding attractions.


Post 1 needs to be updated, notably the part in red ink.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Tom_E_D said:


> Post 1 needs to be updated, notably the part in red ink.


It will be.  Yesterday was not a normal day so please allow us time to assess the next few days. Thank you.


----------



## amy1115

When hopping to Epcot from MK or vice versa, is the monorail running?


----------



## CBMom01

Does anyone else feel like the reservation system makes hopping more important to have? But now I’m starting to get worried about PH availability during our Christmas trip


----------



## scrappinginontario

amy1115 said:


> When hopping to Epcot from MK or vice versa, is the monorail running?


Yes


CBMom01 said:


> Does anyone else feel like the reservation system makes hopping more important to have? But now I’m starting to get worried about PH availability during our Christmas trip


I would not worry about availability.  PH has been allowed since Jan 1, 2021 and the only time hopping was not allowed to all of the parks was a couple of hours on Oct 1 when guests could not hop to MK.  It opened a couple hours later though so really was not a problem.


----------



## PrincessJazmin

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes



Is the monorail direct from Epcot to MK?


----------



## CarolynFH

PrincessJazmin said:


> Is the monorail direct from Epcot to MK?


The Epcot monorail runs from the TTC to/from Epcot. Between MK and the TTC is the Seven Seas Lagoon, which you either have to cross via ferry or go around via monorail (Express monorail travels counterclockwise and stops at MK and TTC only, Resort monorail travels clockwise and stops at TTC, Poly, GF, MK, CR, then TTC again). No matter what, to get from MK to Epcot you have to transfer at the TTC.


----------



## scrappinginontario

PrincessJazmin said:


> Is the monorail direct from Epcot to MK?


No.  You will take one monorail from Epcot to the Ticket and Transportation Centre, go down a ramp then back up a second ramp to board a monorail to the MK.


----------



## ucfknight

scrappinginontario said:


> No.  You will take one monorail from Epcot to the Ticket and Transportation Centre, go down a ramp then back up a second ramp to board a monorail to the MK.



Transportation and Ticket Center.

(sorry... pet peeve of mine... especially when cast members working on the MK parking lot tram say it backwards!)


----------



## CWTC

Do they let you in early for hopping?  Like if you get there at 145 will they let you in?


----------



## scrappinginontario

CWTC said:


> Do they let you in early for hopping?  Like if you get there at 145 will they let you in?


They have been known to allow guests in as early as 1:45 but not always and there really isn't a pattern of which parks and on which days.  You can try but you won't really know until then.


----------



## CWTC

scrappinginontario said:


> They have been known to allow guests in as early as 1:45 but not always and there really isn't a pattern of which parks and on which days.  You can try but you won't really know until then.


Thanks!  We didn’t do a great job today of timing the monorail from MK to Epcot so we’re wondering if it was worth it to try to tap in or not!


----------



## scrappinginontario

CWTC said:


> Thanks!  We didn’t do a great job today of timing the monorail from MK to Epcot so we’re wondering if it was worth it to try to tap in or not!


No harm in trying!


----------



## GBRforWDW

CWTC said:


> Thanks!  We didn’t do a great job today of timing the monorail from MK to Epcot so we’re wondering if it was worth it to try to tap in or not!


Did it end up working out for you?  How early were you able to get into Epcot?


----------



## CWTC

GBRforWDW said:


> Did it end up working out for you?  How early were you able to get into Epcot?


Around 150-  the CMs at tap points started waving to get everyone’s attention.  We did get a backup Remy BG.


----------



## HeatherC

We will be in Disney for Presidents Week and are planning to do either two or three days at the parks.  I was planning to get Park Hopper tickets, but then saw that there may be times you can’t park hop anyway due to availability?  I certainly don’t want to pay extra for those tickets and find out we can’t use them the way they are intended.  Am I better off just getting regular tickets without the hopping option?

We used to love to park hop, but now I’m not sure.

Thanks!


----------



## erionm

So far the only day when hopping was limited was on 10/1 to the MK for the 50th Anniversary.  The limitation only lasted a few hours.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Since this system was put in place, it has happened exactly one time.  On October 1 (50th Anniversary), park hopping was blocked at Magic Kingdom.  There have not been any other days or any other parks where this has happened.  I would consider it a non-issue, unless you were traveling the week of Christmas, New Year's Eve, or July 4.

If it makes you feel better, you can always just buy normal tickets and then add the Park Hopper feature day-of if you decide to use it.  It doesn't cost any extra to do it that way, it's just a pit stop at Guest Relations.


----------



## HeatherC

erionm said:


> So far the only day when hopping was limited was on 10/1 to the MK for the 50th Anniversary.  The limitation only lasted a few hours.


Thanks!  I guess I will be curious to see if it happens again around Thanksgiving and Christmas.  If we were going on an off week I wouldn’t really worry about it.  Presidents Week is busy however so I’m debating.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

This situation would be very unlikely to occur.  It would be even less likely to happen at EP/HS/AK.  If you're even remotely concerned about it, perhaps don't plan to hop to the Magic Kingdom, get a park reservation there for the days you visit.  But you really don't know for certain, so I understand the question.


----------



## BostonAnnual

I bought 4 Day Basic  tickets for my trip in 2 weeks & just found out about the extended magic hours for deluxe hotel guests.  
Is there a way to only add PH to One day of our passes?  
AK is such a short day & I'd like to be able to hop over to Epcot for EMHs.


----------



## scrappinginontario

BostonAnnual said:


> I bought 4 Day Basic  tickets for my trip in 2 weeks & just found out about the extended magic hours for deluxe hotel guests.
> Is there a way to only add PH to One day of our passes?
> AK is such a short day & I'd like to be able to hop over to Epcot for EMHs.


Park Hopping can only be added to your entire ticket.  It is not possible to add hopping to only one day.


----------



## tcrandal

My wife is dealing with some challenges from an accident and we are doing Disney a bit different on this visit. We have made park reservations for a specific park for every day we are staying onsite, but we will likely not be going every day, just want to have one in the event she feels up to going that day. 

My question is related to if we don't go to the park we reserved in the morning, if my son and I wanted to go briefly to another park, are we still able to go to a different park after 2pm? Or would we just need to cancel that reservation and create a new park reservation that same day (if available) for the park we want to go to at night? Is it common to still be able to reserve parks the same day in the early afternoon if crowds are not excessive? I used to know every single in and out of the parks prior to Covid, but we have not been since all these new things have been rolled out, so trying to get up to speed. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BK2014

My understanding is you would either have to change your park reservation, or "tap" into your reserved park before park hopping to a park for which you did not have a reservation.


----------



## HopperFan

tcrandal said:


> My question is related to *if we don't go to the park we reserved in the morning*,
> *if my son and I wanted to go briefly to another park*,
> *are we still able to go to a different park after 2pm?* Or would we just need to cancel that reservation and create a new park reservation that same day (if available) for the park we want to go to at night?



You can't go to another park first other than one you reserved. If you want to change where you go first you need to change the reservation.  After 2 you can hop anywhere that has availability but so far not been an issue. Holidays might change that.

Today I was booked at MK but due to the monsoon we opted to just relax. 

I cancelled the reservation and rebooked to EPCOT, and we are going to attempt to swim to ride REMY and then watch Harmonious. Of course there needs to be an available reservation but unless holidays it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## lovethattink

You and your son would be able to hop if you tap into your first park or change your park reservation to another park.  Same with your wife, she would need to either tap into first park or modify her park reservation to the 2nd park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

tcrandal said:


> My wife is dealing with some challenges from an accident and we are doing Disney a bit different on this visit. We have made park reservations for a specific park for every day we are staying onsite, but we will likely not be going every day, just want to have one in the event she feels up to going that day.
> 
> My question is related to if we don't go to the park we reserved in the morning, if my son and I wanted to go briefly to another park, are we still able to go to a different park after 2pm? Or would we just need to cancel that reservation and create a new park reservation that same day (if available) for the park we want to go to at night? Is it common to still be able to reserve parks the same day in the early afternoon if crowds are not excessive? I used to know every single in and out of the parks prior to Covid, but we have not been since all these new things have been rolled out, so trying to get up to speed.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


Your post has been merged with Everything Park Hopping.  As others have shared, you would need to tap into your first park or, change your reservation.  You cannot skip your park reservation and just go to another park after 2:00.

Post 1 has a lot of details about hopping.


----------



## viluvsdisney

Hi - I have park hoppers for all 4 days (for four guests) of our trip - can I drop/return 3 of those days and do just one day if hopping (after the 2pm time)? Did I wait to long to try to refund those 3 days? We arrive Nov 20th. Thanks


----------



## gharter

As far As I know, your ticket for the length of stay is either park hopper of not. I don't think you can pick days with a park hopper.


----------



## viluvsdisney

gharter said:


> As far As I know, your ticket for the length of stay is either park hopper of not. I don't think you can pick days with a park hopper.



Thanks for the reply
Any idea on the last day I could “return” the park hoppers option I’ve added?


----------



## Disney.Dreamin.Dee

Do you have a package?
If so you can modify your reservation 
However the park hopper option is all or nothing. 
Meaning that if added its added to all days on the ticket and its the same price. 
You can't just have the park hopper added to one day (Unless you were to have a base ticket and then on the 4th day went to guest services and ask them to add park hopper. But you'd be paying the same price whether you have it for all 4 days now or upgrade on the last day.)

So what I'm trying to say is... if you know you will park hop on at least one day then just leave it alone.


----------



## viluvsdisney

Disney.Dreamin.Dee said:


> Do you have a package?
> If so you can modify your reservation
> However the park hopper option is all or nothing.
> Meaning that if added its added to all days on the ticket and its the same price.
> You can't just have the park hopper added to one day (Unless you were to have a base ticket and then on the 4th day went to guest services and ask them to add park hopper. But you'd be paying the same price whether you have it for all 4 days now or upgrade on the last day.)
> 
> So what I'm trying to say is... if you know you will park hop on at least one day then just leave it alone.



Thanks! That’s helpful 
We have a package (room on property, tix). Based on this info I think we’ll cancel the hoppers all together - hopefully we’re still in that time frame


----------



## LoveMickey

If we go to AK in the am, can we park hop to the studios and they to Epcot after?


----------



## 1lilspark

If you have an AP or Hopper add on you may park hop after two (the only time there was a blockout for capacity was magic kingdom on the 50th)


----------



## MakiraMarlena

Yes, after 2 pm you can park hop to multiple parks, assuming they are not at capacity.


----------



## LoveMickey

MakiraMarlena said:


> Yes, after 2 pm you can park hop to multiple parks, assuming they are not at capacity.


Thank you


----------



## scrappinginontario

LoveMickey said:


> If we go to AK in the am, can we park hop to the studios and they to Epcot after?


Your question has been merged with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  A lot of helpful information in Post 1.


----------



## Michelewith1L

great info, thanks!


----------



## CBMom01

Historically, have any parks reached capacity the week before Christmas?
Also, is that week blacked out for lower tier pass holders?
Getting nervous about my hopping -heavy plan


----------



## scrappinginontario

CBMom01 said:


> Historically, have any parks reached capacity the week before Christmas?
> Also, is that week blacked out for lower tier pass holders?
> Getting nervous about my hopping -heavy plan


To date, the only time hopping was not allowed was for a couple of hours on Oct 1 - to MK.  Other than that it has always been allowed to all parks, even in the spring of this year when all 4 parks were at max. capacity for park reservations.


----------



## monkeybug

If you plan on hopping and using Genie+ what time are you aiming your first LL time for?


----------



## twincruisers

monkeybug said:


> If you plan on hopping and using Genie+ what time are you aiming your first LL time for?


You want to go for the popular ride that will have one that is typically a little over 2 hours over park opening time. For instance, SDD at DHS at 11:05am would be an ideal selection. This way you can get a hard-to-get ride early and the 9am opening, means that at 11am you will be able to stack a second LL, then tap into SDD and get your 3rd LL pass at 11:05am.

Maximizing the 2 hour cooldown from park opening is they key to getting the ball rolling.


----------



## CBMom01

scrappinginontario said:


> To date, the only time hopping was not allowed was for a couple of hours on Oct 1 - to MK.  Other than that it has always been allowed to all parks, even in the spring of this year when all 4 parks were at max. capacity for park reservations.


Thanks.  Do you know if parks have historically reached capacity the week before Christmas?


----------



## dez1978

twincruisers said:


> You want to go for the popular ride that will have one that is typically a little over 2 hours over park opening time. For instance, SDD at DHS at 11:05am would be an ideal selection. This way you can get a hard-to-get ride early and the 9am opening, means that at 11am you will be able to stack a second LL, then tap into SDD and get your 3rd LL pass at 11:05am.
> 
> Maximizing the 2 hour cooldown from park opening is they key to getting the ball rolling.


what if you are hopping TO HS tho?


----------



## GBRforWDW

CBMom01 said:


> Thanks.  Do you know if parks have historically reached capacity the week before Christmas?


Are you asking about getting to the point where they shut down the gates preventing new guests from entering?  If so, it's going to be different now with park reservations. In the past, I think I've really only noticed capacity limits on Christmas Eve/day and new years eve/day.

Or are you asking about park pass reservations selling out? This is only the second year with them and capacity limits have drastically increased from last year, so not really a historical comparison, but with international travel opened up, I would expect heavy crowds the week before and after Christmas.  Some parks are already selling out of passes during those weeks.

Also note, anyone with a park pass reservation can get into the park they reserved. If you have hoppers, those might be restricted, but you can always get back in your reserved park if you leave for any reason


----------



## monkeybug

twincruisers said:


> You want to go for the popular ride that will have one that is typically a little over 2 hours over park opening time. For instance, SDD at DHS at 11:05am would be an ideal selection. This way you can get a hard-to-get ride early and the 9am opening, means that at 11am you will be able to stack a second LL, then tap into SDD and get your 3rd LL pass at 11:05am.
> 
> Maximizing the 2 hour cooldown from park opening is they key to getting the ball rolling.



Thank you!


----------



## CBMom01

GBRforWDW said:


> Are you asking about getting to the point where they shut down the gates preventing new guests from entering?  If so, it's going to be different now with park reservations. In the past, I think I've really only noticed capacity limits on Christmas Eve/day and new years eve/day.
> 
> Or are you asking about park pass reservations selling out? This is only the second year with them and capacity limits have drastically increased from last year, so not really a historical comparison, but with international travel opened up, I would expect heavy crowds the week before and after Christmas.  Some parks are already selling out of passes during those weeks.
> 
> Also note, anyone with a park pass reservation can get into the park they reserved. If you have hoppers, those might be restricted, but you can always get back in your reserved park if you leave for any reason


I was asking about capacity,  not park passes. Thank you!


----------



## twincruisers

dez1978 said:


> what if you are hopping TO HS tho?


I’d pick a popular G+ ride at the park you are starting at and grab SDD at 10/11am before it sells out for the day, but youll have to see what the traffic patters and how fast g+ slots go for the rides you want. It’s tough to say exactly but have a plan B in case you don’t get the rides you want at the times you want.


----------



## GBRforWDW

twincruisers said:


> I’d pick a popular G+ ride at the park you are starting at and grab SDD at 10/11am before it sells out for the day, but youll have to see what the traffic patters and how fast g+ slots go for the rides you want. It’s tough to say exactly but have a plan B in case you don’t get the rides you want at the times you want.


Slinky Dog is not lasting very long.  If you want a SDD LL, you gotta get it at 7am drop or not at all.  Today they sold out in 2 minutes


----------



## Asier

Hello,

We are travelling from Spain on Christmas to DisneyWorld but we havent linked yet our tickets (park hooper) to My Disney experience to make a park reservation.

We see on 31st December Magic Kingdom is full capacity. Would it be any possibility to go to Magic Kingdom that day?

Thank you


----------



## CBMom01

Asier said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are travelling from Spain on Christmas to DisneyWorld but we havent linked yet our tickets (park hooper) to My Disney experience to make a park reservation.
> 
> We see on 31st December Magic Kingdom is full capacity. Would it be any possibility to go to Magic Kingdom that day?
> 
> Thank you


That’s not guaranteed without a park reservation.  If the park reaches capacity they could disallow park hopping to MK that day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Asier said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are travelling from Spain on Christmas to DisneyWorld but we havent linked yet our tickets (park hooper) to My Disney experience to make a park reservation.
> 
> We see on 31st December Magic Kingdom is full capacity. Would it be any possibility to go to Magic Kingdom that day?
> 
> Thank you


It may happen but you’ll want to link your tickets ASAP to ensure you get reservations.  There were times in the spring when guests were shut out if all 4 parks as they reached capacity.


----------



## wisblue

GBRforWDW said:


> Slinky Dog is not lasting very long.  If you want a SDD LL, you gotta get it at 7am drop or not at all.  Today they sold out in 2 minutes



I‘ve been watching this closely in anticipation of a trip this weekend. On our DHS day I really want a SDD LL because it’s one of the few rides at DHS my wife likes, and we’d like to avoid having to deal with the crowd that descends on it at EE opening.

The LL spots for SDD have been gone within a minute or two every day I’ve looked. They do pop up on occasion and you might be able to snag one by frequent refreshing of the Tip Board.

As much as I’d like to get one in that 11-12 slot, I don’t think you can be too fussy about it My plan is to tap in right at 7:00:00 AM and take whatever I can get. We’ll work around it from there.

As soon as that’s done I will move immediately to get an ILL for ROTR. Although those don’t disappear as quickly as SDD, they move into the afternoon very quickly. We want to get one for the morning if at all possible if for no reason other than to provide some protection against breakdowns.

If you’re park hopping TO DHS and want a LL for SDD your best bet would be to log in at 7:00 and wait for the return times to get past the time you plan to go to DHS. That won’t take long. If you make your first LL at your first park you can try the refresh approach the first time your LL window opens again.


----------



## Biddler

Going to MK 12/31 in the morning. Just made a ressie for Biergarten in Epcot at 330. If they are not accepting park reservations, would they let people into park hop after 2? Thanks


----------



## Kirbypuff

I heard that they reserve a small portion of capacity for hoppers but have not experiences this myself. Hoping someone can shed light on this for us! If you for sure want to be at epcot on 12/31, I would not risk it by hopping. I did hear that people who were not at MK by 1 pm (hopping opened at 2 pm) for the 50th did not make it in.


----------



## Boopuff

This was a few years ago...we were at Epcot for NYE  and back then we were told to arrive early and STAY  that they would possibly close due to capacity- and it was jammed.  I’d change your plan and just do an Epcot day


----------



## Kirbypuff

Biddler said:


> Going to MK 12/31 in the morning. Just made a ressie for Biergarten in Epcot at 330. If they are not accepting park reservations, would they let people into park hop after 2? Thanks


You can also try just booking Epcot even if the official calendar says full. I tried it a few times randomly and got a reservation to Epcot for 12/31 even without the reservation calendar showing availability. Good luck!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Biddler said:


> Going to MK 12/31 in the morning. Just made a ressie for Biergarten in Epcot at 330. If they are not accepting park reservations, would they let people into park hop after 2? Thanks


Your question has been merged with Everything Park Hopping thread.  Please read post 1.

So far park hopping has always been allowed, even when all 4 parks were at capacity for reservations.  The only exception to this is a few hours on Oct 1 when PH was not allowed to MK but then allowed again by early evening.

I would not anticipate it being a problem but, I’d also watch the boards around Thanksgiving and Christmas to see if any PH restrictions come up.


----------



## muffyn

If you want to park hop, and the 2nd park was red/reserved/not available can you still go to it?

If you have one park booked in morning "AK" but you never were able to get there can you go to another park after 2pm ? or only if it is a green park? & if you miss going to 1st park do you have to redo your reservations?


----------



## Gehrig1B

You must scan into your reserved park before hopping. Hopping has only been unavailable for a short time on Oct. 1st.  Park reservation calendar has nothing to do with hopping availability.


----------



## scrappinginontario

muffyn said:


> If you want to park hop, and the 2nd park was red/reserved/not available can you still go to it?
> 
> If you have one park booked in morning "AK" but you never were able to get there can you go to another park after 2pm ? or only if it is a green park? & if you miss going to 1st park do you have to redo your reservations?


Your question has been merged with the Everything Park Hopping thread.  Please read post 1 for answers to all of your questions plus a lot more helpful information.


----------



## moet7

The parks are showing no availability for the days I'm there.  I have a park reservation for DS.  Does this mean I can only go into DS?  If this is true will I get a refund for my hopper tickets since I wouldn't be able to use them?  Thank you!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Your post has been merged with Everything Park Hopping thread.  Post 1 has the historical info to date.

Normally yes, PH is allowed even when parks are at capacity but it’s good to check.  I will also be monitoring and posting here as I can give  the busy upcoming week.


----------



## Texasfam4

Ok now I’m slightly panicking. We are going to WDW Dec 19-21. Our plan for Monday, Dec 20 is AK in the morning then park hop to MK at 2:00. Now it’s showing MK is sold out (for like the whole week). My park res is for AK since we can only do 1 park res a day. I’ve had such a nervous feeling about this exact scenario happening. Anyone know what the chances are of actually being able to get into MK at 2:00 on a full day?  I know that I’ve read people have still been able to park hop to full parks in the past, but I believe I also saw where it wasn’t possible during the week of Oct 1. I guess in hindsight I should have made a park res for MK…hop to AK for a few hrs at 2:00…then back to MK. That just feels like a lot of bouncing around.
I have been wishing to see WDW with my family at Christmas for years, and now I feel like it’s becoming the most stressful and confusing Disney trip.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Texasfam4 said:


> Ok now I’m slightly panicking. We are going to WDW Dec 19-21. Our plan for Monday, Dec 20 is AK in the morning then park hop to MK at 2:00. Now it’s showing MK is sold out (for like the whole week). My park res is for AK since we can only do 1 park res a day. I’ve had such a nervous feeling about this exact scenario happening. Anyone know what the chances are of actually being able to get into MK at 2:00 on a full day?  I know that I’ve read people have still been able to park hop to full parks in the past, but I believe I also saw where it wasn’t possible during the week of Oct 1. I guess in hindsight I should have made a park res for MK…hop to AK for a few hrs at 2:00…then back to MK. That just feels like a lot of bouncing around.
> I have been wishing to see WDW with my family at Christmas for years, and now I feel like it’s becoming the most stressful and confusing Disney trip.


Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  Post 1 has details about hopping and historical information.

To date, the only time park hopping has been denied was for a hew hours on Oct 1, 2021 and only to MK.  It opened again to hopping after a few hours.

Based on this data (and gathering data all spring when all 4 parks were at capacity for park reservations many days), your chances should be good to be able to hop.

I will continue to monitor and update this thread as this week goes by as it is a very busy week in the parks and many parks are full for reservations at this time.  Watching this thread this week will give you a better indication of what might happen for you in December.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

With the ap sales being halted, sold out park reservations and big crowds...will park hopping be halted? That would suck too.


----------



## twodogs

If so, do they refund your park hopper add-on?


----------



## brightlined

Since the COVID restrictions ended, they haven't restricted park hopping entirely.

However, they have restricted individual parks, which is the more likely scenario - ie, no hopping to the Magic Kingdom. (That happened on 10/1.)

I wouldn't be surprised, for example, if they suspend park-hopping to Magic Kingdom and Epcot at some point on 12/31.

Otherwise, every indication is that they account for park-hopping when they calculate park reservation capacity.


----------



## Robo

brightlined said:


> I wouldn't be surprised, for example, if they suspend park-hopping to Magic Kingdom and Epcot at some point on 12/31.



Looking at past history from decades of keeping track of guest behavior...
While I can see that it is possible that they might stop hopping to MK on 12/31,
I would not expect them to stop hopping to Epcot on 12/31.


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Robo said:


> While I can see that it is possible that they might stop hopping to MK on 12/31,
> I would not expect them to stop hopping to Epcot on 12/31.



With the stoppage of ap sales.....I thought there would be a chance of it happening sooner and more frequently..Hope not tho!


----------



## 570traveler

I’m here now. No problem yet with park hopping.


----------



## Jhondy

I hope not because I have my trip planned next week with the expectation of hopping. If they ended hopping without notice, I’d have to cancel many ADRs


----------



## Akck

twodogs said:


> If so, do they refund your park hopper add-on?



Prior to park hopping being allowed (in 2020], they did refund the add-on on a gift card. It would be my guess that if park hopping wasn’t allowed during your stay, they would refund it. If park hopping was open to a park you didn’t want to hop to, they likely wouldn’t since you had the opportunity to hop.


----------



## scrappinginontario

twodogs said:


> If so, do they refund your park hopper add-on?





Akck said:


> Prior to park hopping being allowed (in 2020], they did refund the add-on on a gift card. It would be my guess that if park hopping wasn’t allowed during your stay, they would refund it. If park hopping was open to a park you didn’t want to hop to, they likely wouldn’t since you had the opportunity to hop.



Please note that to date, park hopping has ALWAYS been allowed since it was reintroduced in Jan 2021.  

There were a few hours on Fri, Oct 1 that it was stopped to MK but started again later in the afternoon.

I would plan on park hopping being allowed.  Even this busy week when most/all parks have reached capacity for park reservations, park hopping has been allowed.


----------



## Jrits

If I have a dining reservation at the 2nd park I’m going to before 2pm, will they allow me in earlier? Didn’t realize the 2pm when I booked


----------



## Robo

Jrits said:


> If I have a dining reservation at the 2nd park I’m going to before 2pm,
> 1. will they allow me in earlier?
> 2. Didn’t realize the 2pm when I booked


1. In general, no. (WHEN is your current ADR time?)
2. Try moving the ADR. (If might take a few tries.)


----------



## Disney.Dreamin.Dee

No.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Jrits said:


> If I have a dining reservation at the 2nd park I’m going to before 2pm, will they allow me in earlier? Didn’t realize the 2pm when I booked


No.  You will either need to change your park reservation to the park with the ADR or, change the ADR to 2PM or later.


----------



## Gehrig1B

Jrits said:


> If I have a dining reservation at the 2nd park I’m going to before 2pm, will they allow me in earlier? Didn’t realize the 2pm when I booked


They will not.  Imagine how many people would be making dining reservations to avoid the 2:00 hopping rule. The earliest I have gotten into a park when hopping was at EPCOT, 1:45...


----------



## scrappinginontario

*Wednesday, Nov 24, 2021 Park Hopping:*

Park hopping *IS *allowed to all 4 parks today.  All 4 parks are full for park reservations.


----------



## Moms

We will be in WDW the week before Christmas.  We are staying at the Boardwalk Villas (not DVC members) and had planned to "hop" to Epcot most evenings to enjoy the festival of the holidays and of course take advantage of the extended hours on Monday the 20th at EPCOT.  We will be at HS that day but the calendar now indicates that there is NO AVAILABILITY at any park for reservations that day.  How does this affect park hopping?  We have dinner reservations at EPCOT that night and wonder if we should cancel ... and does that mean we cannot get in for the extended hours in the evening?


----------



## wiggy500

You'll be fine to park hop.  They've only stopped park hopping once in recent memory to Magic Kingdom and have not done that at all at the other parks, even on days with no availability.  Keep your plans and enjoy!


----------



## MakiraMarlena

It will only affect park hopping if WDW announces that park hopping is not allowed for certain parks that day. It's only happened once, to MK on the 50th anniversary. even then, MK reopened for hopping eventually.


----------



## tehSAC

wiggy500 said:


> You'll be fine to park hop.  They've only stopped park hopping once in recent memory to Magic Kingdom and have not done that at all at the other parks, even on days with no availability.  Keep your plans and enjoy!





MakiraMarlena said:


> It will only affect park hopping if WDW announces that park hopping is not allowed for certain parks that day. It's only happened once, to MK on the 50th anniversary. even then, MK reopened for hopping eventually.



I really needed to hear that info!    I'm sitting here full of anxiety because I looked at the reservation calendar today and saw that the 6th (MK and HS) and 7th (HS) are at capacity.   Our plans have us at HS on the 7th so I'm not moving that.   However we have plans to hop to HS on the 5th for a late evening Savi's reservation.   Was considering making the 5th a HS morning and hop to AK in the afternoon, before hopping back to HS.   The above info makes me rest a bit easier, and we will continue with our plans.


----------



## acarsme123

Just want to make sure we can do this as I’ve never had to deal with park passes before. We are planning on having a “down day” in the middle of the week where we’re not going to go to a park until late afternoon. We were thinking about HS for awhile and then maybe take the Skyliner to Epcot to see Harmonious. As long as we have a pass for our initial park, HS, even if it’s after 2pm when we show up to HS…we can then hop to Epcot anytime after, correct?  Thanks.


----------



## SheSingsAlong

Yep! Just make sure you tap into Hollywood Studios before going to Epcot. You can't hop if you don't enter the park for which you have a reservation.


----------



## scrappinginontario

acarsme123 said:


> Just want to make sure we can do this as I’ve never had to deal with park passes before. We are planning on having a “down day” in the middle of the week where we’re not going to go to a park until late afternoon. We were thinking about HS for awhile and then maybe take the Skyliner to Epcot to see Harmonious. As long as we have a pass for our initial park, HS, even if it’s after 2pm when we show up to HS…we can then hop to Epcot anytime after, correct?  Thanks.


Your question has been merged with the, 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.

Yes, as long as you go to the park that you have a reservation, you may hop after 2:00.

Post 1 of this thread has a lot of helpful information gathered from many who have hopped.


----------



## Fsa316

I have an Animal Kingdom reservation on a hopper ticket for new years eve.  What is the risk of not being able to hop around after 2pm (specifically going to epcot late in the evening)?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Fsa316 said:


> I have an Animal Kingdom reservation on a hopper ticket for new years eve.  What is the risk of not being able to hop around after 2pm (specifically going to epcot late in the evening)?


To date the only time hopping was stopped was for a few hours on Oct 1 to the MK so the chances of being able to hop to Epcot are high.  Even over Thanksgiving, hopping was not stopped to any park.


----------



## CarolynFH

Fsa316 said:


> I have an Animal Kingdom reservation on a hopper ticket for new years eve.  What is the risk of not being able to hop around after 2pm (specifically going to epcot late in the evening)?


Epcot has the largest capacity of any WDW park, so chances of its closing are small. I’m not sure it has ever closed, even prepandemic when MK would close. There were 4 stages of closure then, so it’s possible Epcot reached a lower tier of closure, I just can’t remember.


----------



## CBMom01

scrappinginontario said:


> To date the only time hopping was stopped was for a few hours on Oct 1 to the MK so the chances of being able to hop to Epcot are high.  Even over Thanksgiving, hopping was not stopped to any park.


This really is key, I hope.  I'm assuming that for Oct 1 a huge number of people who couldn't get MK park reservations bought hoppers thinking they could just game the reservation system, then they all tried to get to MK 2:00.   I've seen people on these boards talking about trying to do that around Christimas so I'm a little nervous about one ADR in MK when we have a different park reserved.  We only did that because it was literally the only option for one of DSD's must do restaurants.   I realize I'm doing that at my own risk.  Hopefully Disney has managed the reservation + ticket data so people don't get locked out unless true capacity is reached.  

We all know that Magic Kingdom has reached true capacity on Christmas Day, New Years Day, and I think 4th of July in the past but I wonder if that was more of an issue when there were more non-expiring non date based tickets floating around out there.


----------



## CarolynFH

CBMom01 said:


> We all know that Magic Kingdom has reached true capacity on Christmas Day, New Years Day, and I think 4th of July in the past but I wonder if that was more of an issue when there were more non-expiring non date based tickets floating around out there.


I don’t remember exact date, but Magic Kingdom has not reached a stage 4 closure for many years pre-pandemic. I think the park reservation system is allowing Disney to control attendance far better than they could back in the days of staged closures. Hopefully you won’t have any trouble with that ADR!


----------



## grimgrinnin

Trying to predict whether or not park hopping will be suspended over Christmas / New Years.  Was it suspended last Thanksgiving?


----------



## OKW Lover

There were no reports of park hopping being suspended over Thanksgiving.


----------



## loves to dive

I think I remember seeing for about 1 hour at MK, otherwise no.


----------



## 1lilspark

The only time I’ve ever seen/heard of a freeze was hopping to MK on October 1st


----------



## tjmw2727

No - we hopped every day that week.  As a pp said the only report so far was the birthday celebration on 10/1 and that was just for an hour or so.


----------



## TB'sWidow

We were there that week and we were able to park hop and didn’t hear any reports that people couldn’t


----------



## soniam

I would assume that MK will have some freeze on the 25th and NYE. However, it may be short or may not happen. Epcot is so large that I doubt it will happen for NYE.


----------



## DisneyGuy

I made all of my ADR's last week and got the last couple today (split stay).  I just now made all of my park reservations - I waited until I had the ADR's settled because I had no idea when I'd get the restaurants we want but that's all settled.  We have park hoppers and I know you can't park hop until after 2:00pm - a lot of our dinners are at the park we plan to hop to, but i'm wondering if I should be concerned about this at all - meaning, is it possible that if there's some type of capacity limit that we wouldn't be able to hop and we'd miss our dinner reservation?  Normally I'd never worry about this but nothing is normal anymore either.  We'll be there the 1st week of February so no holiday's involved but i'd hate to miss a dinner reservation at Space 220 because it's in Epcot and we for some reason can't hop.  That reservation in particular is at 2:45pm so we should have plenty of time to get in and get to the restaurant.  I just don't want to run into any trouble.  Would we be ok for all of this?  Also very much looking forward to the extra hours at night, but again, those parks aren't our first stop.


----------



## Bayoumomof3

Official recommendation is to make ADR’s at the park you have reservations at. That being said, there are only 1 or 2 instances I’ve read about where park hopping was actually limited. Since you won’t be there at a peak time, you should be ok.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

DisneyGuy said:


> I made all of my ADR's last week and got the last couple today (split stay).  I just now made all of my park reservations - I waited until I had the ADR's settled because I had no idea when I'd get the restaurants we want but that's all settled.  We have park hoppers and I know you can't park hop until after 2:00pm - a lot of our dinners are at the park we plan to hop to, but i'm wondering if I should be concerned about this at all - meaning, is it possible that if there's some type of capacity limit that we wouldn't be able to hop and we'd miss our dinner reservation?  Normally I'd never worry about this but nothing is normal anymore either.  We'll be there the 1st week of February so no holiday's involved but i'd hate to miss a dinner reservation at Space 220 because it's in Epcot and we for some reason can't hop.  That reservation in particular is at 2:45pm so we should have plenty of time to get in and get to the restaurant.  I just don't want to run into any trouble.  Would we be ok for all of this?  Also very much looking forward to the extra hours at night, but again, those parks aren't our first stop.


Based on experiences so far, and the time of year you'll be there, I would say your chances of having any issues with hopping will be very close to zero.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DisneyGuy said:


> I made all of my ADR's last week and got the last couple today (split stay).  I just now made all of my park reservations - I waited until I had the ADR's settled because I had no idea when I'd get the restaurants we want but that's all settled.  We have park hoppers and I know you can't park hop until after 2:00pm - a lot of our dinners are at the park we plan to hop to, but i'm wondering if I should be concerned about this at all - meaning, is it possible that if there's some type of capacity limit that we wouldn't be able to hop and we'd miss our dinner reservation?  Normally I'd never worry about this but nothing is normal anymore either.  We'll be there the 1st week of February so no holiday's involved but i'd hate to miss a dinner reservation at Space 220 because it's in Epcot and we for some reason can't hop.  That reservation in particular is at 2:45pm so we should have plenty of time to get in and get to the restaurant.  I just don't want to run into any trouble.  Would we be ok for all of this?  Also very much looking forward to the extra hours at night, but again, those parks aren't our first stop.


Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  Please read post 1.

To date there was only one day when park hopping was limited and that was hopping to the MK on Oct 1st but that was only for a few hours.  Based on history to date, you should not have any trouble hopping to the park where you have an ADR but as with everything else, this call all change so I'd recommend keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## CBMom01

scrappinginontario said:


> Your post has been merged with the 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  Please read post 1.
> 
> To date there was only one day when park hopping was limited and that was hopping to the MK on Oct 1st but that was only for a few hours.  Based on history to date, you should not have any trouble hopping to the park where you have an ADR but as with everything else, this call all change so I'd recommend keeping an eye on this thread.


You keep saying that here was only one date when this happened but pre-Covid hopping was occasionally suspended.


----------



## CarolynFH

CBMom01 said:


> You keep saying that here was only one date when this happened but pre-Covid hopping was occasionally suspended.


But there were no park reservations preCovid, either.  I think that's a significant difference since Disney can control the number of reservations and actually "save room" for guests who hop.  PreCovid all they could do was make an educated guess as to how many people would show up at a given park on a given day.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CBMom01 said:


> You keep saying that here was only one date when this happened but pre-Covid hopping was occasionally suspended.


You are confusing pre-park shutdown in March 2020 with how park hopping changed when it was reintroduced Jan 1, 2021.  They are 2 very different things.

This thread discusses park hopping from Jan 1, 2021 forward as that’s when the new system was introduced.

Before that time park admittance to all guests (hopping or not) would stop when a park reached capacity.  

Pre-Covid, was there a number to call to see if hopping was allowed?  No.  Guests would travel to a park only to find it was full to *all guests*.  Guests who had visited in the morning and left, would not be allowed re-entry in spite of being there earlier in the day.  That no longer happens.  A reservation guarantees you entry into that park from park open to park close

You are trying to compare apples to oranges and that is not the purpose of this thread and they cannot be compared.  

So, to clarify, this thread is ONLY discussing park hopping since it was reintroduced Jan 1, 2021 (with new park reservations system and park hopping rules) and since that date, park hopping was only stopped once, for a couple of hours, and only to the MK, on Oct 1, 2021.  After a couple of hours park hopping was once again permitted.

I hope this clarifies things for you.


----------



## kmrobins03

Hi. I just scored a lunch reservation (1230pm) for Space 220! WOO! The issue is we have park reservations for HS that day. I would prefer to go to HS in that morning and park hop to Epcot for lunch. But- will they let me in Epcot (my 2nd park) since my reservation is before 2pm?
As an alternative, I guess I could switch my park reservations around.. but it looks like things are starting to fill up.


----------



## scrappinginontario

To be able to attend your 12:30 reservation at Space 220 you will need to change your park reservation to Epcot.  An ADR does not allow guests to hop early.


----------



## kmrobins03

scrappinginontario said:


> To be able to attend your 12:30 reservation at Space 220 you will need to change your park reservation to Epcot.  An ADR does not allow guests to hop early.



Thanks!


----------



## eileen2664

Thinking ahead to our trip in just over a month… currently our days are structured where we’ll hit one park in the morning, have an afternoon rest, then hit a different park in the evening. I foresee days where dh will tell me and ds to go ahead (dh isn’t a rides guy) and he’ll meet up with us later, then things changing and dh never ends up joining us at the morning park for whatever reason. When ds & I leave the morning park can I tap dh into the park using the MDE app on my phone? Hopefully we can just modify his park reservation to our evening park but if that park isn’t available, I don’t want to trek all the way back to, say AK, just to tap him in and leave.


----------



## scrappinginontario

eileen2664 said:


> Thinking ahead to our trip in just over a month… currently our days are structured where we’ll hit one park in the morning, have an afternoon rest, then hit a different park in the evening. I foresee days where dh will tell me and ds to go ahead (dh isn’t a rides guy) and he’ll meet up with us later, then things changing and dh never ends up joining us at the morning park for whatever reason. When ds & I leave the morning park can I tap dh into the park using the MDE app on my phone? Hopefully we can just modify his park reservation to our evening park but if that park isn’t available, I don’t want to trek all the way back to, say AK, just to tap him in and leave.


No, this is not allowed.  Disney tickets are non-transferrable so you cannot tap in on behalf of your husband.  He will either need to go to the park where you have a morning reservation or, make his reservation for the park that you are hopping to.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

We have park hopper tickets for March.  I made park reservations for Magic Kingdom for arrival day.  We won't get to the resort till around noon that day and have to get settled before going to a park.  If it's after 2 pm before we go to the parks can we go anywhere or do we still have to go to Magic Kingdom first before going to a different park?


----------



## Ensusieasm

GeorgiaHoo said:


> We have park hopper tickets for March.  I made park reservations for Magic Kingdom for arrival day.  We won't get to the resort till around noon that day and have to get settled before going to a park.  If it's after 2 pm before we go to the parks can we go anywhere or do we still have to go to Magic Kingdom first before going to a different park?


You have to go to MK first.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Ensusieasm said:


> You have to go to MK first.


Thanks!


----------



## luv2cheer92

But if the park you want to go to has availability, just switch your park reservation.


----------



## scrappinginontario

GeorgiaHoo said:


> We have park hopper tickets for March.  I made park reservations for Magic Kingdom for arrival day.  We won't get to the resort till around noon that day and have to get settled before going to a park.  If it's after 2 pm before we go to the parks can we go anywhere or do we still have to go to Magic Kingdom first before going to a different park?


Your question has been merged with 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  Post 1 has a lot of information about hopping.


----------



## GeorgiaHoo

Ensusieasm said:


> You have to go to MK first.


Disney is getting more difficult by the day.  Harry Potter it is next trip!!


----------



## TinkB278

Hello! We are dvc members with annual passes and a trip booked the second week of May. I just went on to modify some park reservations and the entire week is completely blocked out from making any reservations. Is there something going on that week where it would be completely booked up already? The other weeks in May seem to have availability.


----------



## DebbieB

TinkB278 said:


> Hello! We are dvc members with annual passes and a trip booked the second week of May. I just went on to modify some park reservations and the entire week is completely blocked out from making any reservations. Is there something going on that week where it would be completely booked up already? The other weeks in May seem to have availability.



showing open for Sorcerer.  When is your expiration?


----------



## TinkB278

DebbieB said:


> showing open for Sorcerer.  When is your expiration?


Really? Week of 5/7? I have sorcerer too with a September 22 expiration.


----------



## DebbieB

TinkB278 said:


> Really? Week of 5/7? I have sorcerer too with a September 22 expiration.


----------



## TinkB278

DebbieB said:


> View attachment 633991


What on earth. It is showing for me as that week having no availability. It’s looking like I’ll have to make a dreaded call to Disney to sort this out. Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## DebbieB

TinkB278 said:


> What on earth. It is showing for me as that week having no availability. It’s looking like I’ll have to make a dreaded call to Disney to sort this out. Thank you so much for your help!



Are you looking at 2022?  5/7 is a Saturday.


----------



## carlyle688

TinkB278 said:


> What on earth. It is showing for me as that week having no availability. It’s looking like I’ll have to make a dreaded call to Disney to sort this out. Thank you so much for your help!



It will show no availability on dates that you already have a park reservation. But you can still go in and modify it.


----------



## TinkB278

carlyle688 said:


> It will show no availability on dates that you already have a park reservation. But you can still go in and modify it.


It won’t let me modify most of them for some reason. I can only cancel  My reservation on May 8 has a modify option but the rest only have cancel. I’m scared to click cancel now though.


----------



## soniam

TinkB278 said:


> It won’t let me modify most of them for some reason. I can only cancel  My reservation on May 8 has a modify option but the rest only have cancel. I’m scared to click cancel now though.


There is no actual "modify". You have to cancel and then rebook. I see every day and every park open for that week for hotel guests, Platinum AP, and Incredipass.


----------



## carlyle688

soniam said:


> There is no actual "modify". You have to cancel and then rebook. I see every day and every park open for that week for hotel guests, Platinum AP, and Incredipass.



There is most definitely a modify option. Your current reservation isn’t canceled until it is replaced with your new reservation.  If you don’t find what you’re  looking for you can keep your original reservation.


----------



## TinkB278

carlyle688 said:


> There is most definitely a modify option. Your current reservation isn’t canceled until it is replaced with your new reservation.  If you don’t find what you’re  looking for you can keep your original reservation.
> 
> View attachment 634004


Yep! Glad I’m not going crazy. It gives me the modify option for one of my reservations and then the other five only have “cancel”. I don’t understand at all. I think this will only be resolved with a phone call.


----------



## soniam

carlyle688 said:


> There is most definitely a modify option. Your current reservation isn’t canceled until it is replaced with your new reservation.  If you don’t find what you’re  looking for you can keep your original reservation.
> 
> View attachment 634004


None of my park reservations since they started have ever had the "modify" option, only cancel, as far as I have seen.


----------



## Chrissy-Mickey

TinkB278 said:


> Yep! Glad I’m not going crazy. It gives me the modify option for one of my reservations and then the other five only have “cancel”. I don’t understand at all. I think this will only be resolved with a phone call.



Interesting; I see the modify buttons, but when I want to modify I receive an error. However, I only have this problem for one specific date; another park reservation I was able to change without problems.


----------



## lissiesmum

Hi there! On the post on page one it says MK to Epcot park hopping is by bus only…I thought the monorail reopened this past summer between the two parks. CN someone please confirm? Thank you


----------



## scrappinginontario

lissiesmum said:


> Hi there! On the post on page one it says MK to Epcot park hopping is by bus only…I thought the monorail reopened this past summer between the two parks. CN someone please confirm? Thank you


Thanks for catching that outdated information.  I have just updated Post 1 based on your feedback.  Yes, MK to Epcot is now via monorail.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## lissiesmum

scrappinginontario said:


> Thanks for catching that outdated information.  I have just updated Post 1 based on your feedback.  Yes, MK to Epcot is now via monorail.
> 
> Appreciate your help!


You’re welcome and I’m so glad this is an option for park hopping


----------



## Rich M

Sorry if this has been asked before.  My friend who lives in Tampa is thinking about joining us for our trip in Feb and also in Dec.  The best deal seems to be the weekday pass but it only gives 3 reservations.  How does that work with park hopping?  At Disneyland we can just park hop after 1 and don't need a separate reservation.  is it the same for Disney World?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Rich M said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.  My friend who lives in Tampa is thinking about joining us for our trip in Feb and also in Dec.  The best deal seems to be the weekday pass but it only gives 3 reservations.  How does that work with park hopping?  At Disneyland we can just park hop after 1 and don't need a separate reservation.  is it the same for Disney World?


Please read post 1 as it contains a lot of helpful information.

Your friend would require a ticket with park hopper.  A reservation is required at the first park they will go to each day.  A reservation is not required for any parks that will be hopped to. 

Please note that in order to hop, a guest must first tap into their park that has a reservation.


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> Please read post 1 as it contains a lot of helpful information.
> 
> Your friend would require a ticket with park hopper.  A reservation is required at the first park they will go to each day.  A reservation is not required for any parks that will be hopped to.
> 
> Please note that in order to hop, a guest must first tap into their park that has a reservation.


Sorry I was referring to if she got the annual pass for Florida residents. Not sure if that includes park hoping like the Disneyland does


----------



## scrappinginontario

Rich M said:


> Sorry I was referring to if she got the annual pass for Florida residents. Not sure if that includes park hoping like the Disneyland does


All WDW passes include park hopping although to verify I would recommend looking on the WDW site for the exact pass she's looking for.  That will provide accurate details of what is included with her particular pass.


----------



## Rich M

scrappinginontario said:


> All WDW passes include park hopping although to verify I would recommend looking on the WDW site for the exact pass she's looking for.  That will provide accurate details of what is included with her particular pass.


Thank you as always for the helpful information.  I think I saw you are there the same dates as me.  If I see you in the parks I will be sure to say hello and thank you in person.


----------



## nevertoo muchdisney

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a thread intended to talk about everything to do with park hopping as we understand there are many questions.
> 
> *Time:* Park Hopping officially begins at *2:00 PM* each day.  Park Hopping guests may be allowed in as early as 1:45 but this is not guaranteed.
> 
> *Park Hopping Capacity:* There may be times that a park is closed to park hopping IF it has reached Park Hopping capacity.
> 
> *With the exception of a couple of hours in the late afternoon of Oct 1, 2021 for the Magic Kingdom, to date,  park hopping has always been allowed to all parks, even when all parks were full for new park reservations.
> 
> Park Reservation Capacity vs Park Hopping Capacity:* Park capacity for daily reservations is not the same as park capacity for park hopping. If a park has reached capacity to book a daily reservation, this does not automatically mean you cannot hop to it.
> 
> *Park Hopping Phone Number:* To find out if a park is open for park hopping, guests may call *1-407-560-5000*.
> 
> *Park Hopping Requirement:* In order to hop to a second park, a guest must have tapped into the park where they have booked a reservation for that day. Guests cannot just go to the second park even if it is after 2:00 PM.
> 
> *Returning to Original Park: * A guest can always return to the original park they had a reservation for.  Even if it is at capacity for hopping, a guest with a reservation may enter their original park at any time that day.
> 
> *Advanced Dining Reservations (ADR): *An ADR may be booked at a park a guest intends to hop to but an ADR does not guarantee entrance to that park if it has reached park hopping capacity. (Reiterating that as of today a park has never reached capacity for hopping.) How the no-show fee for a missed reservation due to inability to hop has not yet been an issue so it is not known if the $10/person no-show fee would be charged or if this fee would be waived by Disney.
> 
> An ADR does not grant early access to a park via hopping.  Reservations at the 'hopped to' park must be 2:00 or later.
> 
> *Park Hopper Tickets:* The park hopping option must be added to the entire number of days of the ticket. It is not possible to add Park Hopping to only a portion of the ticket.
> 
> *Park Hopping to Multiple Parks:* It is possible to hop to as many parks as a guest wishes to after 2:00 PM. There is not limit as long as there is availability.
> 
> *Transportation Between Parks:*
> 
> Animal Kingdom to all parks - Bus
> Epcot to Hollywood Studios - Skyliner, Friendship Boat or Walk (approx. 20 min walk)
> Epcot to Animal Kingdom - Bus
> Epcot to Magic Kingdom - Monorail
> Hollywood Studios to Animal Kingdom or Magic Kingdom - Bus
> Hollywood Studios to Epcot - Skyliner, Friendship Boat or Walk (approx. 20 min walk)
> Magic Kingdom to Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios - Bus
> Magic Kingdom to Epcot - Monorail
> *Adding Park Hopping to Ticket in Use: *Park Hopper option can be added at any point in your trip although it will be added for all days.  It is not possible to add the PH option to one day of a multiple day ticket.  Once PH is added, PH can begin that same day as long as it is 2:00 PM or later





Do you know the rules with Park Hopping and water parks? As I understand you don't need a park pass for Typhoon Lagoon at this time. I have a park pass for epcot one day, but was thinking I might go to typhoon lagoon in the AM. The rule of having to go to the park pass park first would not apply in this case right?


----------



## scrappinginontario

nevertoo muchdisney said:


> Do you know the rules with Park Hopping and water parks? As I understand you don't need a park pass for Typhoon Lagoon at this time. I have a park pass for epcot one day, but was thinking I might go to typhoon lagoon in the AM. The rule of having to go to the park pass park first would not apply in this case right?


You're correct, that you do not need to go to Epcot before the water park.  

The water parks do not have reservations so you would make your park reservation for Epcot.


----------



## PSU85

Park Hopping & My Disney Experience 
I added an extra park each day that we will be in Disney. When I look at my Future Plans I see the park we will attend at opening but not the hopper park. Is this normal or is there a problem with my reservation?


----------



## GBRforWDW

PSU85 said:


> Park Hopping & My Disney Experience
> I added an extra park each day that we will be in Disney. When I look at my Future Plans I see the park we will attend at opening but not the hopper park. Is this normal or is there a problem with my reservation?


You only need a reservation for your first park.  You can hop to any other park at any time after 2pm


----------



## bffdisney

I know with the rules this will be ok, but wanted to check for personal experiences. I finally got a Space 220 lounge Reservation for 2:00 on a day we will start at HS. If I plan to be at the IG at 1:40, think that will work out? Will it be ok if I'm a few minutes late?


----------



## scrappinginontario

bffdisney said:


> I know with the rules this will be ok, but wanted to check for personal experiences. I finally got a Space 220 lounge Reservation for 2:00 on a day we will start at HS. If I plan to be at the IG at 1:40, think that will work out? Will it be ok if I'm a few minutes late?


You will be just fine if you're a few minutes late for your ADR.  I think you're wise to arrive at IG at 1:40.  Hopper guests will need to wait until sometime between 1:45 and 2:00 to be granted access into Epcot but you'll be just fine to enter when they allow you and make your way to Space 220.  Enjoy!!


----------



## DISNEYFOS

Any word whether they will be removing this 2pm restriction?   We stay at BCV and have always loved being able to cut thru international gateway Epcot to go to monorail vs bus to MK.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DISNEYFOS said:


> Any word whether they will be removing this 2pm restriction?   We stay at BCV and have always loved being able to cut thru international gateway Epcot to go to monorail vs bus to MK.


Not at this time.


----------



## DisDadDVC

We have park reservations at HS on Presidents Day. We would like to go to MK that evening (there are Extended Evening Hours). Do you think there will be any capacity issues? Have people been turned away from parkhopping recently?


----------



## DisDadDVC

Can park hoppers be added to the old non-expiring tickets?


----------



## s_atl

I see that I can hop to another park after I first tap into one park.

On 2/21 and 2/22, Epcot is the only park that I can make reservations to. 
I really want to do the extended night hours at MK on the 21st (we are staying at the Dolphin) and its DD's birthday on the 22nd, so a midnight close out seems a good idea on paper.

However, we will be arriving in Orlando only around 3pm. Could we still pop over to Epcot to tap in at 3 or 4pm, and then head over to MK? (assuming its not at capacity)


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Since park reservations began there's only been one day where you could not hop, 10/1, for a short period of time. Even Christmas Day and NYE didn't have any issues


----------



## Gehrig1B

s_atl said:


> However, we will be arriving in Orlando only around 3pm. Could we still pop over to Epcot to tap in at 3 or 4pm, and then head over to MK? (assuming its not at capacity)



Absolutely...


----------



## thanxfornoticin

DisDadDVC said:


> We have park reservations at HS on Presidents Day. We would like to go to MK that evening (there are Extended Evening Hours). Do you think there will be any capacity issues? Have people been turned away from parkhopping recently?


It is extremely unlikely it'll be busy enough for any hopping to be turned away.  If I remember correctly (and I could be wrong), I think the only 'block' on hopping was a MK on 10/1 with the anniversary crowds.  I don't recall any other blocks.  You should be absolutely fine.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Mrs.AMC said:


> Since park reservations began there's only been one day where you could not hop, 10/1, for a short period of time. Even Christmas Day and NYE didn't have any issues


Sorry - I should have read all the posts!  You already said this!


----------



## Jyoti1

This may have already been asked but Do you need to actually book a park reservation in the park you intend to hop to?


----------



## Brian Noble

No, only the first park you will tap into for the day.


----------



## coreynyc

We booked a last minute trip for this weekend and park reservations are filling up. Looks like we won’t  arrive until late afternoon (after 2pm) on Friday and wanted to spend a little bit of the night at MK, which doesn’t have any more reservations. So I booked Epcot.

Do we have to enter Epcot, even if it is after 2pm, before we go to MK or can I just go straight to MK (assuming they have the space) since it’s after 2? The way I read the rules, it sounds like we might have to first enter where our reservations are.

I’m sure this has been answered already in this thread but I am under a time crunch right now and would appreciate the clarification.


----------



## CarolynFH

coreynyc said:


> We booked a last minute trip for this weekend and park reservations are filling up. Looks like we won’t  arrive until late afternoon (after 2pm) on Friday and wanted to spend a little bit of the night at MK, which doesn’t have any more reservations. So I booked Epcot.
> 
> Do we have to enter Epcot, even if it is after 2pm, before we go to MK or can I just go straight to MK (assuming they have the space) since it’s after 2? The way I read the rules, it sounds like we might have to first enter where our reservations are.
> 
> I’m sure this has been answered already in this thread but I am under a time crunch right now and would appreciate the clarification.


You’ll have to enter Epcot first. Multiple reports here of people being turned away for not entering their reserved park first. Doesn’t matter what time it is.


----------



## scrappinginontario

coreynyc said:


> We booked a last minute trip for this weekend and park reservations are filling up. Looks like we won’t  arrive until late afternoon (after 2pm) on Friday and wanted to spend a little bit of the night at MK, which doesn’t have any more reservations. So I booked Epcot.
> 
> Do we have to enter Epcot, even if it is after 2pm, before we go to MK or can I just go straight to MK (assuming they have the space) since it’s after 2? The way I read the rules, it sounds like we might have to first enter where our reservations are.
> 
> I’m sure this has been answered already in this thread but I am under a time crunch right now and would appreciate the clarification.


Yes, as @CarolynFH shared, guests must tap into the park they have a reservation for before hopping to a second park.

Post 1 of this thread has a lot of information about Park Hopping.


----------



## coreynyc

Sorry, did not see the info I was looking for when I (obviously too quickly) read the first post. Thanks.


----------



## Mai Ku Tiki

CarolynFH said:


> You’ll have to enter Epcot first. Multiple reports here of people being turned away for not entering their reserved park first. Doesn’t matter what time it is.



Understanding about staffing & capacity concerns...Still, seems to me if we all are paying extra $$$ for PH Tix instead of Base Tix, demanding that we spend more time traveling from 1st park ressie to PH to another park even after 2pm makes no sense. Stopping at 1st park just to 'check-in' after 2pm doesn't impact 1st park capacity & in fact, could prevent someone else from visiting that park (& spending $ there)... I'm sure I'm missing something in Chapek's mad scheme here, but after 2 pm, Park Hopping should mean Park Hopping, especially if it is prepaid.


----------



## Donald Duck888

Hi,

I have a question about the park hopping policy. If we park hop to another park after 2pm as the rule states we can are we then still able to return to the original park of the day? For example if we have a park reservation for EPCOT and spend the morning there and then go over to HS at like 3pm can we then return to EPCOT later that evening or are we then locked out since we park hopped to HS? 

Thanks


----------



## sbbobe

You will be able to hop back to EPCOT with absolutely no problem.  We do that often.  Have fun!


----------



## Disneycouple99

Donald Duck888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about the park hopping policy. If we park hop to another park after 2pm as the rule states we can are we then still able to return to the original park of the day? For example if we have a park reservation for EPCOT and spend the morning there and then go over to HS at like 3pm can we then return to EPCOT later that evening or are we then locked out since we park hopped to HS?
> 
> Thanks


You can go back to EPCOT or go to a third and fourth park if they are not blocked because of capacity.


----------



## MouseMapper

Donald Duck888 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about the park hopping policy. If we park hop to another park after 2pm as the rule states we can are we then still able to return to the original park of the day? For example if we have a park reservation for EPCOT and spend the morning there and then go over to HS at like 3pm can we then return to EPCOT later that evening or are we then locked out since we park hopped to HS?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, as others have said, returning to your original park will be no problem. If you look closely at your park reservation in the My Disney Experience app/webpage, you will see that your reservation spans from park opening to closing. You can arrive/leave at any point during the day.


----------



## Hopingforpixiedust

Does park hopping become unavailable on busy days?  I am traveling during spring break and made a dessert party reservation for my second park.  Just wondering how worried I should be about not being able to hop there.
Also, what about extended evening hours nights?  Is it possible I won’t be able to hop to MK or Epcot for extended evening if it’s a full day?


----------



## Narcoossee11

I don't think PH has been a issue.  Christmas and NYE were fine. You should be fine


----------



## UpstateMick

Nope. I’m here now Presidents Day in MK…we started in Hollywood Studios this AM and hopped to EPCOT and MK. If it’s not an issue today, I doubt that it will be a issue


----------



## loves to dive

There was one day (I think the 50th celebration day) that they closed MK for hopping for a few hours but I'm pretty sure that has been the only time.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Hopingforpixiedust said:


> Does park hopping become unavailable on busy days?  I am traveling during spring break and made a dessert party reservation for my second park.  Just wondering how worried I should be about not being able to hop there.
> Also, what about extended evening hours nights?  Is it possible I won’t be able to hop to MK or Epcot for extended evening if it’s a full day?



It shouldn’t be a problem at all.  Post 1 contains information and historical data.


----------



## KCNat

Hi....How do I know if we aren't unable to Park Hop to another park due to capacity? Is it based on the reservations, so if all grey, at capacity and thus no hopping? Going over spring break, guessing it will be lots of full reservations. Hoping I didn't waste money on park hopper.


----------



## erionm

KCNat said:


> Hi....How do I know if we aren't unable to Park Hop to another park due to capacity? Is it based on the reservations, so if all grey, at capacity and thus no hopping? Going over spring break, guessing it will be lots of full reservations. Hoping I didn't waste money on park hopper.


To date, park hopping has only been suspended once and only for a short time.  That one time was hopping to the MK on Oct 1 (50th Anniversary).


----------



## lanejudy

Theme park reservations is not indicative of whether park hopping is allowed.  As PP says, hopping has only been suspended once since it was brought back last year.  By comparison, there have been many "sell-out" dates with no theme park reservations available, including this past weekend and the current week.

The first post of THIS THREAD includes a phone number you can call each day to find out, but again I wouldn't be too concerned.


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

KCNat said:


> Hi....How do I know if we aren't unable to Park Hop to another park due to capacity? Is it based on the reservations, so if all grey, at capacity and thus no hopping? Going over spring break, guessing it will be lots of full reservations. Hoping I didn't waste money on park hopper.


I was just there Saturday and Sunday, both days were 'gray' on the park reservations.  We had no trouble hopping over to EPCOT on Saturday and we went right at 2:00.


----------



## KCNat

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## scrappinginontario

KCNat said:


> Hi....How do I know if we aren't unable to Park Hop to another park due to capacity? Is it based on the reservations, so if all grey, at capacity and thus no hopping? Going over spring break, guessing it will be lots of full reservations. Hoping I didn't waste money on park hopper.



Your thread has been merged with 'Everything Park Hopping' thread.  Post 1 will answer many of your questions and provide historical information too.


----------



## itf

Not sure if this is quite a park hopping question but hopefully someone can tell me. If we plan to visit a water park in the morning (included in our ticket type) is it still ok to get a reservation for, say Epcot or would that block us entering water park? Plan is to have morning at water park then stack some LL for Epcot in afternoon / evening.


----------



## scrappinginontario

itf said:


> Not sure if this is quite a park hopping question but hopefully someone can tell me. If we plan to visit a water park in the morning (included in our ticket type) is it still ok to get a reservation for, say Epcot or would that block us entering water park? Plan is to have morning at water park then stack some LL for Epcot in afternoon / evening.


A water park does not require a park reservation so if you wish to go to a park (e.g. Epcot) after a water park you will need to make a park reservation at Epcot.


----------



## itf

scrappinginontario said:


> A water park does not require a park reservation so if you wish to go to a park (e.g. Epcot) after a water park you will need to make a park reservation at Epcot.



But having the Epcot reservation won't stop us being able to enter the water park, right?


----------



## scrappinginontario

itf said:


> But having the Epcot reservation won't stop us being able to enter the water park, right?


Right, because a water park does not take reservations so it in no way can stop you from entering.  Water parks are not on the reservation system. Only Magic Kingdom, Epcot, Disney's Hollywood Studios and Disney's Animal Kingdom use the reservation system.


----------



## CarpeDisney

Haven't been to WDW in a few years, since the park reservation system went into place.

Have a question regarding Park Hopping (assuming that no parks are at capacity for a given day):

After a reservation is made for a park, you go to that park, and 2:00 p.m. arrives, is there a limit to the number of additional parks you can go to for the remainder of the day?  Are you limited to only one additional park?

Trying to plan out a few days that may have a park (with reservation) in the morning, another park for dinner, and then a third to take advantage of extended evening hours.   Want to be sure we can use our Park Hopper tickets to be able to go to three parks in one day.

Thanks in advance for your help.  

....feeling like a Disney rookie again with so many changes over the past few years.


----------



## Beamerball

CarpeDisney!  Love the name!  You can go to as many parks as you would like with park hoppers.  My son and I are planning on all 4 parks in 1 day


----------



## Her Dotness

Yup, the PH works as usual but only after 2:00 p.m. which flat stinks for those like us who want to hop to a different park for lunch--well before 2:00.


----------



## scrappinginontario

CarpeDisney said:


> Haven't been to WDW in a few years, since the park reservation system went into place.
> 
> Have a question regarding Park Hopping (assuming that no parks are at capacity for a given day):
> 
> After a reservation is made for a park, you go to that park, and 2:00 p.m. arrives, is there a limit to the number of additional parks you can go to for the remainder of the day?  Are you limited to only one additional park?
> 
> Trying to plan out a few days that may have a park (with reservation) in the morning, another park for dinner, and then a third to take advantage of extended evening hours.   Want to be sure we can use our Park Hopper tickets to be able to go to three parks in one day.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help.
> 
> ....feeling like a Disney rookie again with so many changes over the past few years.


Your thread has been merged with Everything Park Hopping thread.  Please see post on page 1.


----------



## lockets

CarpeDisney said:


> Have a question regarding Park Hopping (assuming that no parks are at capacity for a given day): After a reservation is made for a park, you go to that park, and 2:00 p.m. arrives, is there a limit to the number of additional parks you can go to for the remainder of the day?  Are you limited to only one additional park?


I know you mentioned capacity, but if you happened to mean "reservations are full" then please note that even if the park that you want to hop to doesn't have any reservations left on the reservations calendar - you can still hop to it. The only one that matters reservation-wise is the first park you go to.


----------



## JayMass

I'm sure this has been asked many times, but I can't seem to find discussion on it. Does anyone have any idea if park hopping hours will return to anytime (instead of 2pm) as they were before the pandemic closure?


----------



## Brian Noble

No rumors at all that I've seen.


----------



## mom2rtk

There's really no excuse for the park hopping time restriction not being lifted by now. It's a huge devaluation of the service for no reason.


----------



## Mamiamjo

Is it easier to stack Genie+ reservations when hopping vs returning to the same park?

Thinking it may work to attend a park where Genie+ is less useful, start getting Genie+ for after 2:00 in the second park while riding stand by in the first, The goal being to have 3-4 Genie+ reservations in place for when we go to the second park.
Or doing the same but returning to the same park. I'm thinking it may be harder to stack evening Genie+ in the same park since you wouldn't necessarily get afternoon or evening return times
Another question, I know you can add Hopper feature after arriving there, and I read that you must add it for all days, but does that also include any days that the ticket has already been used? (ex. on day 3 of a 5 day ticket, buy hopper feature, is it for all 5 days or just the 3 remaining days?)


----------



## SweetGarrettGirl

I’m sure this has been asked before but I couldn’t find it. Our trip to Disney World is the second week of March, I just checked the park availability calendar and all parks are unavailable 14-18 (we’re there 12-19). Will we still be able to hop to another park even if the park shows no availability? I hate to think we wasted all that money for park hoppers if we can’t use them.  
I’m already nervous about this trip with all the negative things I’ve been hearing about crowds and wait times, but I’m trying to keep a positive attitude. Going into this trip grumpy will only make things less magical from the start, but if we can’t park hop I’m going to be so disappointed!


----------



## Dashzap

Deleted for lack of clarity


----------



## scrappinginontario

SweetGarrettGirl said:


> I’m sure this has been asked before but I couldn’t find it. Our trip to Disney World is the second week of March, I just checked the park availability calendar and all parks are unavailable 14-18 (we’re there 12-19). Will we still be able to hop to another park even if the park shows no availability? I hate to think we wasted all that money for park hoppers if we can’t use them.
> I’m already nervous about this trip with all the negative things I’ve been hearing about crowds and wait times, but I’m trying to keep a positive attitude. Going into this trip grumpy will only make things less magical from the start, but if we can’t park hop I’m going to be so disappointed!


The only day that park hopping was stopped was for a few hours on Oct 1, 2021.  Other than that it has never happened since park reservations were put in place.


Dashzap said:


> Last March there were no parks available for reservations, but you could still park hop every day. The only days I've heard of Disney not allowing hopping was 4th of July, Oct 1st, and maybe Christmas. Hopefully you will be good to go, too.


*Please note* this information is out of date since park reservations were put in place.  There has NOT been any problems hopping except for the exception mentioned above.  While park reservations are in place we are going with this information as we cannot compare the new system to what happened pre-park reservations.

This thread was created to discuss park hopping once it was re-started Jan 1, 2021 as it's very different from what happened before that.


----------



## vinmar4

Good morning,
Getting there this Sat (yay).
 But now, I'm rethinking our plans ! 
Planning on going to after hours on Wed to MK, but now I'm thinking I made a mistake by getting a park reservation for AK that day. My logic was that since we check out from AK Jambo house that morning, we could go for a last time to that park and then park hop to MK around 6 PM to stay for after hours. 
I'm hoping that they will let us in.


----------



## ENJDisneyFan

vinmar4 said:


> Good morning,
> Getting there this Sat (yay).
> But now, I'm rethinking our plans !
> Planning on going to after hours on Wed to MK, but now I'm thinking I made a mistake by getting a park reservation for AK that day. My logic was that since we check out from AK Jambo house that morning, we could go for a last time to that park and then park hop to MK around 6 PM to stay for after hours.
> *I'm hoping that they will let us in*.


Why wouldn't they let you in?  Park hopping hasn't been restricted at all since they re-opened (other than briefly on 10/1).


----------



## Brian Noble

vinmar4 said:


> But now, I'm rethinking our plans !


As mentioned, you almost certainly will be fine to hop (we are planning something similar.) However, it is probably too late to change your park reservation: All parks are fully booked from the 13th through the 17th. It's possible that there will be last-minute availability, but I don't think I'd bother even checking.


----------



## vinmar4

ENJDisneyFan said:


> Why wouldn't they let you in?  Park hopping hasn't been restricted at all since they re-opened (other than briefly on 10/1).


Because of crowds limits.


----------



## vinmar4

Brian Noble said:


> As mentioned, you almost certainly will be fine to hop (we are planning something similar.) However, it is probably too late to change your park reservation: All parks are fully booked from the 13th through the 17th. It's possible that there will be last-minute availability, but I don't think I'd bother even checking.



Yes, it's too late, we will see. Good luck to you when you do it.


----------



## Brian Noble

It will be a different trip for sure, but it will still be fun.


----------



## scrappinginontario

vinmar4 said:


> Because of crowds limits.


It won't be a problem at all.  There was only one time for a few hours on Oct 1, 2021 where hopping was stopped to MK but it was only for a few hours.  You will be just fine hopping to MK.  Have fun!


----------



## vinmar4

scrappinginontario said:


> It won't be a problem at all.  There was only one time for a few hours on Oct 1, 2021 where hopping was stopped to MK but it was only for a few hours.  You will be just fine hopping to MK.  Have fun!



Thank you !


----------



## Nana2Callie

We have done this previously, but not in a few years.  So, I'm wondering how this is going to work with park reservations and sell out days.  We will be there the first week of May and I understand that we can't hop until 2PM.  But, I'm wondering if the crowd levels will make that still a real option.


----------



## Ensusieasm

Nana2Callie said:


> We have done this previously, but not in a few years.  So, I'm wondering how this is going to work with park reservations and sell out days.  We will be there the first week of May and I understand that we can't hop until 2PM.  But, I'm wondering if the crowd levels will make that still a real option.


You’ll be able to hop at 2 pm even if the park you are hopping to has no park reservation availability on that day.


----------



## Nana2Callie

Thanks - that is what I was wondering.  The phone CM told me it would only be if the park had availability.


----------



## Ohiostatefan606

Nana2Callie said:


> Thanks - that is what I was wondering.  The phone CM told me it would only be if the park had availability.



We were at Disney over President's Day week and there weren't any available park reservations for both Saturday and Sunday.  We had NO PROBLEMS park hopping on either day.  In early May you will be fine.  CM are required to say "if the park had availability ."


----------



## CarolynFH

Nana2Callie said:


> Thanks - that is what I was wondering.  The phone CM told me it would only be if the park had availability.


Disney reserves the right to close a park to hopping, and there's even a phone number to call to check - 407-560-5000.  However, the only time any park has actually been closed to hopping is at MK for a few hours on the afternoon of October 1, 2021, the 50th anniversary.  None of the parks was closed to hopping at Thanksgiving, Christmas, New Years, or even the extremely busy Spring Breaks weeks this month.  So I wouldn't worry about whether you can hop or not.  Reserve the park you want to start at, then hop after 2 PM if you want.


----------



## bookbunny

scrappinginontario said:


> This is a thread intended to talk about everything to do with park hopping as we understand there are many questions.
> 
> *Time:* Park Hopping officially begins at *2:00 PM* each day.  Park Hopping guests may be allowed in as early as 1:45 but this is not guaranteed.
> 
> *Park Hopping Capacity:* There may be times that a park is closed to park hopping IF it has reached Park Hopping capacity.
> 
> *With the exception of a couple of hours in the late afternoon of Oct 1, 2021 for the Magic Kingdom, to date,  park hopping has always been allowed to all parks, even when all parks were full for new park reservations.
> 
> Park Reservation Capacity vs Park Hopping Capacity:* Park capacity for daily reservations is not the same as park capacity for park hopping. If a park has reached capacity to book a daily reservation, this does not automatically mean you cannot hop to it.
> 
> *Park Hopping Phone Number:* To find out if a park is open for park hopping, guests may call *1-407-560-5000*.
> 
> *Park Hopping Requirement:* In order to hop to a second park, a guest must have tapped into the park where they have booked a reservation for that day. Guests cannot just go to the second park even if it is after 2:00 PM.
> 
> *Returning to Original Park: * A guest can always return to the original park they had a reservation for.  Even if it is at capacity for hopping, a guest with a reservation may enter their original park at any time that day.
> 
> *Advanced Dining Reservations (ADR): *An ADR may be booked at a park a guest intends to hop to but an ADR does not guarantee entrance to that park if it has reached park hopping capacity. (Reiterating that as of today a park has never reached capacity for hopping.) How the no-show fee for a missed reservation due to inability to hop has not yet been an issue so it is not known if the $10/person no-show fee would be charged or if this fee would be waived by Disney.
> 
> An ADR does not grant early access to a park via hopping.  Reservations at the 'hopped to' park must be 2:00 or later.
> 
> *Park Hopper Tickets:* The park hopping option must be added to the entire number of days of the ticket. It is not possible to add Park Hopping to only a portion of the ticket.
> 
> *Park Hopping to Multiple Parks:* It is possible to hop to as many parks as a guest wishes to after 2:00 PM. There is not limit as long as there is availability.
> 
> *Transportation Between Parks:*
> 
> Animal Kingdom to all parks - Bus
> Epcot to Hollywood Studios - Skyliner, Friendship Boat or Walk (approx. 20 min walk)
> Epcot to Animal Kingdom - Bus
> Epcot to Magic Kingdom - Monorail
> Hollywood Studios to Animal Kingdom or Magic Kingdom - Bus
> Hollywood Studios to Epcot - Skyliner, Friendship Boat or Walk (approx. 20 min walk)
> Magic Kingdom to Animal Kingdom or Hollywood Studios - Bus
> Magic Kingdom to Epcot - Monorail
> *Adding Park Hopping to Ticket in Use: *Park Hopper option can be added at any point in your trip although it will be added for all days.  It is not possible to add the PH option to one day of a multiple day ticket.  Once PH is added, PH can begin that same day as long as it is 2:00 PM or later


Thank you. You just answered all my issues with the park reservation on the hopping. So I will be able to reserve one park and hop to another around 2p. And still go to another park after that to have dinner or use the evening magic hours.


----------



## SqrlMnkey

if everyone in our group has park hoppers, but one of us skips the morning trip, are they prevented from going to a different park with us in the evening because they never “tapped in” at the morning park?


----------



## CarolynFH

SqrlMnkey said:


> if everyone in our group has park hoppers, but one of us skips the morning trip, are they prevented from going to a different park with us in the evening because they never “tapped in” at the morning park?


Yes. You’ll need to change their park reservation to the evening park beforehand. Otherwise they’ll have to go to the originally reserved park and tap in there, then travel to the second. That is Disney’s clearly stated policy, and there is more than one report here on DISboards of it being enforced. However, I think I read a recent report where the person was turned away, got on to MDE, changed their park reservation on the spot, and was admitted!


----------



## SqrlMnkey

CarolynFH said:


> Yes. You’ll need to change their park reservation to the evening park beforehand. Otherwise they’ll have to go to the originally reserved park and tap in there, then travel to the second. That is Disney’s clearly stated policy, and there is more than one report here on DISboards of it being enforced. However, I think I read a recent report where the person was turned away, got on to MDE, changed their park reservation on the spot, and was admitted!



oh, thank you!  I don’t think I realized that park reservations could be changed day of (assuming availability).  I suppose Disney also frowns on bringing someone’s band to tap them in if they’re present?  Lol


----------



## scrappinginontario

SqrlMnkey said:


> oh, thank you!  I don’t think I realized that park reservations could be changed day of (assuming availability).  I suppose Disney also frowns on bringing someone’s band to tap them in if they’re present?  Lol


Disney does not allow this.  Disney tickets are non-transferable and are linked to a guest via their finger scan.


----------



## Ddean52

(We have park hopper passes).  To hop over to a second park, around 2pm, do we actually have to call a phone number and make an reservation? Thank you. Dean


----------



## gharter

no.  You must tap into the park that you had your original park reservation.  after that, you can do whatever you like until 2 pm at which time you can tap into any other park as long as they have capacity.


----------



## cedricandsophie

No. You just go. But having been there in March it’s a pain. We used to do multiple, 3 or more parks in a day. And only go one day because we only care about a few rides.   But the 2 pm time means its much harder to do that now.


----------



## CarolynFH

Ddean52 said:


> (We have park hopper passes).  To hop over to a second park, around 2pm, do we actually have to call a phone number and make an reservation? Thank you. Dean


The phone number is to check whether any parks are closed to hopping at that time. I think it’s getting rusty from not being needed.


----------



## Ddean52

CarolynFH said:


> The phone number is to check whether any parks are closed to hopping at that time. I think it’s getting rusty from not being needed.


Thank you all.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Ddean52 said:


> (We have park hopper passes).  To hop over to a second park, around 2pm, do we actually have to call a phone number and make an reservation? Thank you. Dean


Your question has been merged with the Everything Park Hopping thread.  Post 1 answers your question and many more.


----------



## kwhite1022

Ok here is our scenario:  We have park hoppers, we are stating at Epcot (RD) , and will go to MK  staying till close at 11.  Our issue is parking.  Our plan is to drive to MK from Epcot verses taking the monorail, because our car would be stuck in Epcot's parking lot and I'm not sure how we would get back there after 11.  If the lot would even be open?  Are we crazy to do this?  Will driving between parks be a huge nightmare?


----------



## CarolynFH

kwhite1022 said:


> Ok here is our scenario:  We have park hoppers, we are stating at Epcot (RD) , and will go to MK  staying till close at 11.  Our issue is parking.  Our plan is to drive to MK from Epcot verses taking the monorail, because our car would be stuck in Epcot's parking lot and I'm not sure how we would get back there after 11.  If the lot would even be open?  Are we crazy to do this?  Will driving between parks be a huge nightmare?


No, driving from Epcot to MK, even at park hopping time, won’t be a nightmare. It’s what you need to do, because you’re right, getting back to your car when Epcot has been closed for over an hour would be difficult.


----------



## paults

If we have a park reservation for MK to enter first, and we park hop after 2 pm, can we re-enter the MK later that night? Or are we locked out once we leave?


----------



## thanxfornoticin

Once you enter MK earlier in the day, you will then be able to return to MK anytime the rest of that day, or hop to any of the other 3 parks after 2PM.


----------



## CaptainAmerica

Yes that's fine.

You could go MK, AK, Epcot, HS, Epcot, MK if you wanted to, as long as AK was after 2pm.


----------



## sewingmolly

Of all the changes that have been made in the 5 years since I was at WDW, the no park hopping until 2:00 pm upsets me the most.  We would often rope drop MK or DHS and then go to EPCOT for lunch.  Not being able to do this is really upsetting my planning.  Also there seems to be little reason to stay DHS for more than a few hours in the morning.  It looks like  that by 11:00 am all the lines, except Star Tours, are over 90 minutes and most genie+ are out.  I would like to be able to move to different park before 2:00, but that's not allowed.  I just wanted to vent about how much this change bothers me.  I can understand that many of other changes are money grabs, but I don't understand the benefit to Disney regarding no park hopping until 2:00pm.


----------



## scrappinginontario

sewingmolly said:


> Of all the changes that have been made in the 5 years since I was at WDW, the no park hopping until 2:00 pm upsets me the most.  We would often rope drop MK or DHS and then go to EPCOT for lunch.  Not being able to do this is really upsetting my planning.  Also there seems to be little reason to stay DHS for more than a few hours in the morning.  It looks like  that by 11:00 am all the lines, except Star Tours, are over 90 minutes and most genie+ are out.  I would like to be able to move to different park before 2:00, but that's not allowed.  I just wanted to vent about how much this change bothers me.  I can understand that many of other changes are money grabs, but I don't understand the benefit to Disney regarding no park hopping until 2:00pm.


 While I’m not a fan either, my guess is it’s  when some parks are at capacity.  The 2:00 rule evens out the crowds so that people don’t make a reservation at any available park then hop to the park that is already at capacity.  My guess is at 2:00 it’s a pretty even number of people swapping to a different park thus not overwhelming one park.

As you shared DHS is already a mess.  If people could hop whenever they want to it would make the more popular parks even busier.

personally I don’t see the park hopping restriction going away until park reservations do and that may never happen.  I would like to see them modify it to earlier though like 12:00 or 1:00.


----------



## meethinx

Thanks for this thread. We have never been to WDW, but am doing some research about it for future.


----------



## Leevaughn

Some advice on this scenario - some days we would just hang at the pool and not get to a park until late afternoon/past 2pm. Does it matter what park I make a reservation at in this scenario? Or can I just show up to any park after 2, regardless of which one I reserved for the day? Thanks


----------



## scrappinginontario

Post 1 contains a lot of info.  

Whichever park you enter first, regardless of what time of day/evening it is, you must have a reservation for that park,


----------



## las3888

Hi all, quick question about park hopping these days.  If we want to hop, is there a place to make a reservation or do we just go?  Do we have to notify Disney Genie in some way?  It sounds like we can start making G+ ressies in some way if we tell it we are hopping to a different park without having entered the park?  Any more details on this?  It would be great to leave one park at 1pm, take a pool break and make G+ reservation for our next park in advance.

Also, a simple question about adding days to tickets.  I understand the cost for adding days well in advance but if we have activated our park tickets and are in the middle of our stay and then decide to add a day, is there a different cost at that point or is it the same?

Thanks!


----------



## UrsulaTime

meethinx said:


> Thanks for this thread. We have never been to WDW, but am doing some research about it for future.


You're in the right place


----------



## UrsulaTime

sewingmolly said:


> Of all the changes that have been made in the 5 years since I was at WDW, the no park hopping until 2:00 pm upsets me the most.  We would often rope drop MK or DHS and then go to EPCOT for lunch.  Not being able to do this is really upsetting my planning.  Also there seems to be little reason to stay DHS for more than a few hours in the morning.  It looks like  that by 11:00 am all the lines, except Star Tours, are over 90 minutes and most genie+ are out.  I would like to be able to move to different park before 2:00, but that's not allowed.  I just wanted to vent about how much this change bothers me.  I can understand that many of other changes are money grabs, but I don't understand the benefit to Disney regarding no park hopping until 2:00pm.


Same. 


scrappinginontario said:


> While I’m not a fan either, my guess is it’s when some parks are at capacity. The 2:00 rule evens out the crowds so that people don’t make a reservation at any available park then hop to the park that is already at capacity. My guess is at 2:00 it’s a pretty even number of people swapping to a different park thus not overwhelming one park.


Well, thank you for trying to explain it. I'm afraid it's still lost on me but I kind of understand what you're saying?


----------



## UrsulaTime

I should clarify that on my (very quick) trip last month I had a park hopping experience that was, in retrospect, just silly. 

I wasn't feeling well the morning of my first (out of two) park day. I was solo that day - so while I was disappointed I was also relieved that no one was relying on me to initiate plans. I let myself sleep (thinking that I'd never have to tell anyone how many hours of precious park time I missed, ha). Luckily it did the trick and I felt better! As I was walking out the door I remembered I couldn't just go straight to HS, where I'd planned to be by then; my park reservation was at MK. So I went from Coronado Springs to MK, tapped in, and made a 180 degree turn back to the buses to take me to Hollywood Studios. Honestly I was just excited to be at Disney World and so I wasn't too upset. No use crying over spilled milk! I didn't make it to HS until 6pm. I shook it off and enjoyed what was left of the evening. Only later did I think that I should have asked someone - a CM at concierge? - if there was a way I could have skipped that journey to the Magic Kingdom. I wonder what the outcome would have been!


----------



## 1lilspark

If your ticket is a hopper i believer there is a way you can change the tip board in mde to a different park to book a Lightning Lane so long as the return time in park #2 is for a 2-3 pm return or later 

You don’t need to make a second reservation you just go…. There IS a number you can call to see if a park is open to hoppers but as of now the only time hopping was suspended for capacity was October 1st you couldn’t hop to magic Kingdom


----------



## holden

Technically to hop you have to have a park reservation that you tapped into earlier that day. I will say that we had a reservation for AK one day that we didn’t use. Instead we showed up to MK after 2 and the CM helped us get in.  You do not need a reservation for the park you hop to, but you do need a reservation for a park that day.

You can add days to your ticket. Price is based on the date. You will also have to make a park reservation to use the extra day/days.

Genie+ will allow you to book LL for any park. It doesn’t know if you have a reservation for that park or not .


----------



## scrappinginontario

UrsulaTime said:


> I should clarify that on my (very quick) trip last month I had a park hopping experience that was, in retrospect, just silly.
> 
> I wasn't feeling well the morning of my first (out of two) park day. I was solo that day - so while I was disappointed I was also relieved that no one was relying on me to initiate plans. I let myself sleep (thinking that I'd never have to tell anyone how many hours of precious park time I missed, ha). Luckily it did the trick and I felt better! As I was walking out the door I remembered I couldn't just go straight to HS, where I'd planned to be by then; my park reservation was at MK. So I went from Coronado Springs to MK, tapped in, and made a 180 degree turn back to the buses to take me to Hollywood Studios. Honestly I was just excited to be at Disney World and so I wasn't too upset. No use crying over spilled milk! I didn't make it to HS until 6pm. I shook it off and enjoyed what was left of the evening. Only later did I think that I should have asked someone - a CM at concierge? - if there was a way I could have skipped that journey to the Magic Kingdom. I wonder what the outcome would have been!


Did you check to see if there were any reservations available at DHS?  You could have cancelled your MK and booked DHS.

If it was full, you could have tried going directly to DHS but there are mixed reports if a CM allows you in or not.  You may still have had to go to MK to tap in.  Technically you need to go to the first park you have a reservation for.


----------



## UrsulaTime

scrappinginontario said:


> Did you check houser if there were any reservations available at DHS?  You could have cancelled your MK and booked DHS.
> 
> If it was full, you could have tried going directly to DHS but there are mixed reports if a CM allows you in or not.  You may still have had to go to MK to tap in.


All four parks were fully booked that day (Thursday March 18). Still I wouldn't have thought of changing my park reservation (on the app?) at 5pm. 
If I could go back, I would have at least stopped at concierge on my way out. It wouldn't have hurt.

Two days later, my aunt had MK booked, which we forgot until our bus was pulling up to HS at noon! They let her in. I was shocked! She was early, and she hadn't tapped into her first park. (And, we didn't have a special reason to give to the CM! We were like, "We forgot!") We appreciated it but...this strict system, consisting of park reservations and park hopping limitations, *should have major and clear benefits. *


----------



## disneyworldsk

reevaluting my park reservations and one day i chose animal kingdom park. but i'm realizing now we don't do much there (not big ride people and no small children). so i'm thinking park hopping at 2 p.m. may not be worth this park as a morning reservation for me. should i switch it to another park instead because i think i may be not doing much there until 2 p.m.


----------



## CarolynFH

disneyworldsk said:


> reevaluting my park reservations and one day i chose animal kingdom park. but i'm realizing now we don't do much there (not big ride people and no small children). so i'm thinking park hopping at 2 p.m. may not be worth this park as a morning reservation for me. should i switch it to another park instead because i think i may be not doing much there until 2 p.m.


That makes sense to me. An alternative I can suggest would be to make a lunch reservation at Sanaa. Visit AK, then bus to AKL Kidani, have lunch, then bus to your next park.


----------



## blueram

Would appreciate some advice here: We (2 adults and a 6 year old) have a park reservation at AK on May 2 and planning to get Genie+. We have a reservation at YC for May 2 - 3 (check-in on May 2 in the afternoon), before this we are staying offsite (Marriott near Seaworld). Our original plan was to drive from our hotel offsite to YC, park our car then take the bus to AK for early entry then park hop to Epcot at 2pm (since when we booked, Epcot did not open until 10am and AK opened at 8/830am) and spend some time in the room to rest in between. We also have reservations at Tutto Italia at 730pm. Now that hours have shifted and AK is open at 7am (early entry) while EPCOT is open earlier as well (8am early entry), I am now contemplating whether it makes more sense to start at EPCOT, just drive to YC and park the car then walk to International Gateway and tick off the main Epcot rides during early entry / rope drop period (Test Track, Frozen, Ratatouille) while using Genie+ and ILL to book stuff in AK for the afternoon. Then park hop to AK, tick off FOP, Safari, Dinosaur etc using Genie+, head back to hotel in the late afternoon to rest before dinner, then Epcot again for dinner and extended evening hours. I prefer our original plan still but concerned about having to drive straight to AK from our offsite hotel and having to be there by 6:30am for early entry. Also now that Epcot is open earlier, it may be more worthwhile to start there since it's also closer to YC. Appreciate any experience / feedback people have here. Thanks!


----------



## JeannieNM

The first day we arrive we will most likely not get to the park before 2 pm. Do we have to go to the park we reserved if we have park hoppers?

Thank you,
Jean


----------



## DisneySyd

JeannieNM said:


> The first day we arrive we will most likely not get to the park before 2 pm. Do we have to go to the park we reserved if we have park hoppers?
> 
> Thank you,
> Jean


Yes. You have to tap in to your reserved park before hopping.
Can you switch reservations?


----------



## JeannieNM

I can switch reservations but I have no idea where we want to go. I am a DLR person and if you show up after 1 pm (park hopping time in Cali) you can go where ever you want. 

I am struggling with where we want to go when...


----------



## scrappinginontario

JeannieNM said:


> The first day we arrive we will most likely not get to the park before 2 pm. Do we have to go to the park we reserved if we have park hoppers?
> 
> Thank you,
> Jean


Your question has been merged with Everything Park Hopping.  Post 1 has a lot of information re: hopping.

Yes, you must tap into the park where you have a reservation first, regardless of what time it is.

The one difference re: hopping at WDW compared to DL is the distance between the parks.  Travelling between parks takes time. You may wish to choose only one park for the first day rather than hopping.

Our family likes to start our trip in the Magic Kingdom, especially if our first day is a partial day.


----------



## LynetteD7212

How does this work now with the hopping? I havent been to WDW since 2019 due to covid.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LynetteD7212 said:


> How does this work now with the hopping? I havent been to WDW since 2019 due to covid.


Please read post 1 of this thread. Park hopping and everything about it is explained in great detail.

If you still have questions after reading that post, please ask them here.


----------



## JeannieNM

scrappinginontario said:


> Your question has been merged with Everything Park Hopping.  Post 1 has a lot of information re: hopping.
> 
> Yes, you must tap into the park where you have a reservation first, regardless of what time it is.
> 
> The one difference re: hopping at WDW compared to DL is the distance between the parks.  Travelling between parks takes time. You may wish to choose only one park for the first day rather than hopping.
> 
> Our family likes to start our trip in the Magic Kingdom, especially if our first day is a partial day.


Thank you 
I am at a total loss as to where to start and stop. MK is not really on our list except if the kids (DD26 and BF 27) want to pop over there at some point. DH is coming with us. He swore off Disney 10 years ago so I was really surprised but he is interested in technology and wants to see the state of art rides and how it utilizes technology. Day 1  I am thinking we will go to Hollywood first and do the Star wars rides (other then DH we have done these many times but he hasn't) and then go to Epcot for dinner and late night. Day 2 we hope to do a VIP tour and let them sort out the itinerary. Day 3 - I am at a total loss because we want to do what we did not get to or want to repeat however, we won't know what that is until we are there. We are not hard core and just want to enjoy. Suggestions? Or is this not the correct place to ask this?


----------



## scrappinginontario

JeannieNM said:


> Thank you
> I am at a total loss as to where to start and stop. MK is not really on our list except if the kids (DD26 and BF 27) want to pop over there at some point. DH is coming with us. He swore off Disney 10 years ago so I was really surprised but he is interested in technology and wants to see the state of art rides and how it utilizes technology. Day 1  I am thinking we will go to Hollywood first and do the Star wars rides (other then DH we have done these many times but he hasn't) and then go to Epcot for dinner and late night. Day 2 we hope to do a VIP tour and let them sort out the itinerary. Day 3 - I am at a total loss because we want to do what we did not get to or want to repeat however, we won't know what that is until we are there. We are not hard core and just want to enjoy. Suggestions? Or is this not the correct place to ask this?


If you’re looking for input to help plan your days I would recommend starting a thread in the ‘Theme Park Plans’ sub-forum.

I would also read some of the VIP tour threads on this broad as they’re extremely popular and can be challenging to book as there is more demand than supply.


----------



## wvjules

I'm going next month on a solo trip so I decided to try hopping for the first time ever.  We've been many times, but never hopped.  Now that I'm 3 weeks out I'm not sure how to manage hopping.  Here's my plan as of now:

Day 1- arrive, go to AK for a few hours then back to POR after park close (I was going to switch to MK but no Park Reservations that day now.)  Alternatively, go to AK late just to check in (maybe FOP) then head to MK for dinner and fireworks.
Day 2 - HS --> Epcot (WS)
Day 3 - MK --> hotel for afternoon/evening 
Day 4 - AK --> HS
Day 5 - Epcot (FW) --> MK

How do you decide what half of each park to see in the AM versus the PM? Epcot is easy - WS in evening and FW in morning, but what about MK and HS?  I don't want to divide lands so just kinda do some from each land each time?

Help!?!?!

Thanks!


----------



## holden

Unfortunately, if you use Genie+/ILL, you'll be hopping between lands wherever you go.

Hopping between HS and EP makes sense since there are so many easy ways to get from one to the other. Likewise, you can take the monorail from EP to MK and vice versa.

We usually hop to parks that are open later at night, so we wouldn't hop to AK necessarily.

Whichever park you choose to hop to, I'd make my Genie+/ILL for that park at 7am.  Then you can stack throughout the day.  When you arrive at the park, you'll have several attractions lines up already.


----------



## wvjules

scrappinginontario said:


> If you’re looking for input to help plan your days I would recommend starting a thread in the ‘Theme Park Plans’ sub-forum.
> 
> I would also read some of the VIP tour threads on this broad as they’re extremely popular and can be challenging to book as there is more demand than supply.


I did that but you merged my post to here?


----------



## scrappinginontario

Sorry, your post was on the main board and was titled park hopping.

Please start a new pist in the ‘Theme Park Plans’ sub-forum where people request assistance for their individual plans.


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

If I start at AK and park hop to MK can I can get back to my car? AK closes at 8:30. I want to park hop to MK but leave my car in AK parking lot and take the monorail to MK. If I stay until 11pm will the monorail still take me to AK to get my car even if it’s closed?


----------



## Funtimeswithteenagers

I’m now seeing AK is only by bus. But I still have the same question.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> If I start at AK and park hop to MK can I can get back to my car? AK closes at 8:30. I want to park hop to MK but leave my car in AK parking lot and take the monorail to MK. If I stay until 11pm will the monorail still take me to AK to get my car even if it’s closed?





Funtimeswithteenagers said:


> I’m now seeing AK is only by bus. But I still have the same question.


No, if AK closes at 8:30 you will not be able to take a bus there after MK closes.  It is recommended that you take your car with you when you hop from park to park.


----------



## Nana2Callie

Is there a way that I can confirm my Genie purchase has gone through on my account.  With so many issues when things aren't added even though I verbally called and made the change, or added a service.


----------



## kwhite1022

You should be able to see it when you log into you MDE, same with park hopper if you have those.


----------



## Gearbm95

I thought I remember seeing someone confirm this but I can’t find the thread.

Can you scan into the park you’re going to hop to prior to 2pm? I thought I saw some people say they could get in around 130-145. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## lanejudy

What I've heard is _maybe_ 15 minutes early, if you're lucky.  Most report being held until 2pm.


----------



## sbbobe

When my wife and I were recently hopping to EPCOT we tried to tap in at 1:55.  The CM held us until 2:00.


----------



## k5xs

We’ve seen people held until 2pm on the dot.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Gearbm95 said:


> I thought I remember seeing someone confirm this but I can’t find the thread.
> 
> Can you scan into the park you’re going to hop to prior to 2pm? I thought I saw some people say they could get in around 130-145. Can anyone confirm this?


Please see post 1 of this thread.


----------



## las3888

I saw a tiny news blip today (5/1) that said Disney has taken their park hopping hours off of MDE.  They weren't sure if this was a glitch or if there are changes.  It really didn't say more than that.  Anybody experiencing any hopping problems or know more about this?


----------



## DL1WDW2

Looks like guests can check for updates according to day or park … 
So maybe yes ?  You might be eligible but still require park pass reservation before you can hop . I would expect this for Epcot . 
Especially if I was entering from the International Gateway…


----------



## scrappinginontario

Although park hopping hours have been removed from the app, we have not heard of anyone successfully hopping early nor has an official change been announced by Disney.


----------



## DL1WDW2




----------



## elgerber

Hopping hours have never not shown in my MDE


----------



## DL1WDW2

Thanks I have never noticed that insert !
Guess it’s not new News .


----------



## scrappinginontario

elgerber said:


> Hopping hours have never not shown in my MDE
> View attachment 666151


They are back for me but they were missing on my app a few days ago as I checked a few times either Thurs or Fri.


----------



## BagOLaughs

Hi everyone, could I ask for some help? If I purchased a three day base ticket, can I pay on the day for park hopping for one of the days? I would like to park hop on one of the days but not all of them. Looking to see if I can save some money. 

Thank you


----------



## Tess

BagOLaughs said:


> Hi everyone, could I ask for some help? If I purchased a three day base ticket, can I pay on the day for park hopping for one of the days? I would like to park hop on one of the days but not all of them. Looking to see if I can save some money.
> 
> Thank you


No, all or none.  Sorry.


----------



## krybandt

If your group has park hoppers, and one person can't make it to the park you have a reservation for, does this mean they would not be allowed into a different park after 2pm? Do they ever make an exception if the rest of your group scans in at the first park?

One person in our group has mild mobility issues that might make them want to take it easy some mornings but they would be up to joining us when we park hop later. With reservations being full at most parks for the time we're going, it doesn't seem like they would be able to change their selection the day of to the park we're hopping to.


----------



## thanxfornoticin

By strict park rules right now, the answer is 'yes', they need to enter the original park.  That being said, I would see if you can talk to someone at GR outside the park, or perhaps a cast member at the park entrance to see if they can help you out if this situation comes to pass.


----------



## mom2rtk

They can only do that if there are open reservations at the second park. They would need to switch the reservation to that other park.


----------



## ars0525

Can the 1 person change just their park reservation to the park everyone else is hopping to? Maybe for just 1 person you could find availability if you keep checking constantly? Otherwise you have to go the park you have the reservation at before you start hopping.


----------



## scrappinginontario

krybandt said:


> If your group has park hoppers, and one person can't make it to the park you have a reservation for, does this mean they would not be allowed into a different park after 2pm? Do they ever make an exception if the rest of your group scans in at the first park?
> 
> One person in our group has mild mobility issues that might make them want to take it easy some mornings but they would be up to joining us when we park hop later. With reservations being full at most parks for the time we're going, it doesn't seem like they would be able to change their selection the day of to the park we're hopping to.


As things go, everyone needs to go to the first park in order to hop to the second.  If you're unable to change the person's park reservation to the second park you could go to it and ask if they can enter but there is fully a possibility that they might be turned away.  If they're comfortable they may wish to share their explanation with guest services but again, there is no guarantee.


----------



## HeiHei2018

what time do park to park buses start? We will be hopping AK to another park.

my apologies if this question has already been answered. Didn’t see it when I searched.


----------



## scrappinginontario

HeiHei2018 said:


> what time do park to park buses start? We will be hopping AK to another park.
> 
> my apologies if this question has already been answered. Didn’t see it when I searched.


Approx 1:30.  Pist 1 is a great one to read with lots of details.

Update: Just reread and saw this was missing from Post 1.  Thanks for your question @HeiHei2018.  It prompted me to update the post.


----------



## disneyjr77

This is a great thread with a lot of info  

I want to make sure I'm reading correctly and giving our friends the right info.  We will have friends joining us for 2 days, and they want to go to HS with us but it's booked for reservations.  They want to add hopping and then hop from AK in the morning to HS that afternoon to meet up with us.  From what i read, they can do that and the only time you couldn't was around the beginning of October for MK, correct?  

Thanks!


----------



## scrappinginontario

disneyjr77 said:


> This is a great thread with a lot of info
> 
> I want to make sure I'm reading correctly and giving our friends the right info.  We will have friends joining us for 2 days, and they want to go to HS with us but it's booked for reservations.  They want to add hopping and then hop from AK in the morning to HS that afternoon to meet up with us.  From what i read, they can do that and the only time you couldn't was around the beginning of October for MK, correct?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, they will be able to join you at DHS at 2:00.

The only time any park was closed for hopping was for a couple of hours at 2:00 on Oct 1, 2021.  They will have no problem joining you at DHS if they have park hoppers.


----------



## disneyjr77

scrappinginontario said:


> Yes, they will be able to join you at DHS at 2:00.
> 
> The only time any park was closed for hopping was for a couple of hours at 2:00 on Oct 1, 2021.  They will have no problem joining you at DHS if they have park hoppers.


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ccudmore

On my arrival day, I should be able to make it to the parks by noon. I'm hoping to do two short park visits on the first day - going straight to the first park (with a reservation) and then hopping around 3 pm.

If for some reason I'm delayed in my arrival and don't arrive until after 2 pm, do I still need to go to the first park - with the reservation - to check-in before hopping, or can I skip the park with the reservation and do the hopped park first?


----------



## nekonekoneko

You still need to go to the park with the reservation and check in.  There have been reports where a supervisor at the 2nd park might override that, but it's very hit and miss, and you don't want to waste more time having to go back to park 1 just to go to park 2.


----------



## Jonfw2

If park 2 is not at capacity maybe you could change your rez day of.


----------



## LisaL

This thread is incredibly helpful.  It's been a forever dream to go to WDW at Christmas and we'll be there 12/22 to 12/29.  I read through all 36 pages, but didn't see any detailed info about PH during Christmas 2021.  It seems that's likely because there were no issues with PH during this time.  Is that correct?


----------



## scrappinginontario

LisaL said:


> This thread is incredibly helpful.  It's been a forever dream to go to WDW at Christmas and we'll be there 12/22 to 12/29.  I read through all 36 pages, but didn't see any detailed info about PH during Christmas 2021.  It seems that's likely because there were no issues with PH during this time.  Is that correct?


You are correct that there were no issues during Christmas 2021.  As shared in the first post, the only time PH has been stopped was for a couple of hours, to MK only, on Oct 1, 2021, MKs 50th birthday.  It reopened to hopping after those couple of hours.


----------



## LuthienDragon

Currently we have Park Hopper for all days of our visit, but wondering considering it will be "low season" (level 1's and 2's according to TouringPlans), thinking about cancelling it and just see first hand how really full parks are...could we for example, start paying park hopper on day 4 of our visit? Would I only be charged those 4 days or all my stay even the days prior?


----------



## elgerber

LuthienDragon said:


> Currently we have Park Hopper for all days of our visit, but wondering considering it will be "low season" (level 1's and 2's according to TouringPlans), thinking about cancelling it and just see first hand how really full parks are...could we for example, start paying park hopper on day 4 of our visit? Would I only be charged those 4 days or all my stay even the days prior?


You will be charged for all days, it's all or nothing with park hoppers.


----------



## scrappinginontario

LuthienDragon said:


> Currently we have Park Hopper for all days of our visit, but wondering considering it will be "low season" (level 1's and 2's according to TouringPlans), thinking about cancelling it and just see first hand how really full parks are...could we for example, start paying park hopper on day 4 of our visit? Would I only be charged those 4 days or all my stay even the days prior?


The price is the same if you add it the first day if your ticket or the last.


----------



## friendoffigment

so if i have an ADR at a park i intend to hop to and that park closes to hopping are those with ADR's still allowed in.


----------



## JodyK

According to the policy no, but in actuality, I believe only 1 park has closed to park hoping one time since park reservations have been in effect, Magic Kingdom for a period of time on the 50th Anniversary so I would say it is an unlikely scenario to encounter.


----------



## scrappinginontario

JodyK said:


> In theory no, but in actuality, I believe only 1 park has closed to park hoping one time since park reservations have been in effect, Magic Kingdom for a period of time on the 50th Anniversary so I would say it is unlikely.


Please read post 1 for additional information.

I would not be concerned about a park closing for hopping.  Since it was re-introduced 18 months ago, only one park was closed for hopping and it was only for a couple of hours and then reopened.

There will be no challenges hopping for your ADR, as long as your ADR is 2PM or later.


----------



## Iluvdisney72

If a park has no reservations available, are you still able to park hop to that park after 2?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Yes. You have to have tapped into your first park and have an AP or hopper tickets. Technically, Disney reserves the right to limit hopping if parks get too busy but they haven't needed to.


----------



## Iluvdisney72

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Yes. You have to have tapped into your first park and have an AP or hopper tickets. Technically, Disney reserves the right to limit hopping if parks get too busy but they haven't needed to.


Thank you!!!


----------



## scrappinginontario

Iluvdisney72 said:


> If a park has no reservations available, are you still able to park hop to that park after 2?



Yes. 

Your question has been merged with the Everything Park Hopping thread. Post  1 contains a lot of information that will assist you with park hopping.


----------



## Smolenski7

Hi.  We were told from an online Cast Member that if a park is at capacity, then even with a Park Hopper you could not enter the park later in the day. However, we currently have friends down at Disney World.   MK and DHS are at capacity.  In fact, our friends tried to reserved the MK in the morning, but were denied.  However, later in the day, they entered no problem with the Parker Hopper.

Can someone please tell me if we would be able to use the Park Hopper for 8/7-8/14?  Three out of four parks are showing at capacity, but that doesn't seem to matter....at least according to our friends' current experience.


----------



## han22735

At "capacity" for reservations and at "capacity" for hopping are two different things.  Only 1 or 2 times as the second version happened and that was around the 50th anniversary at MK only.


----------



## cakebaker

Smolenski7 said:


> Hi.  We were told from an online Cast Member that if a park is at capacity, then even with a Park Hopper you could not enter the park later in the day. However, we currently have friends down at Disney World.   MK and DHS are at capacity.  In fact, our friends tried to reserved the MK in the morning, but were denied.  However, later in the day, they entered no problem with the Parker Hopper.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if we would be able to use the Park Hopper for 8/7-8/14?  Three out of four parks are showing at capacity, but that doesn't seem to matter....at least according to our friends' current experience.


Just because they don't have park availability doesn't mean they are at capacity to allow for hopping. I believe they account for hopping when setting the number of reservations they'll allow. I don't think you'll have any issues with hopping at all.


----------



## CarolynFH

The only time that hopping has been prohibited has been at MK for a few hours on the afternoon of 10/1/2021, the 50th anniversary. No park has been closed to hopping since then, not even during the heaviest attendance times around Christmas and New Year’s. So it’s highly unlikely that you won’t be able to hop while you’re there.


----------



## gharter

Since having park reservations, there have been very few times that park hopping has not been allowed.  And even then, its only been for a few hours.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Smolenski7 said:


> Hi.  We were told from an online Cast Member that if a park is at capacity, then even with a Park Hopper you could not enter the park later in the day. However, we currently have friends down at Disney World.   MK and DHS are at capacity.  In fact, our friends tried to reserved the MK in the morning, but were denied.  However, later in the day, they entered no problem with the Parker Hopper.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if we would be able to use the Park Hopper for 8/7-8/14?  Three out of four parks are showing at capacity, but that doesn't seem to matter....at least according to our friends' current experience.


Please read post 1 of this thread, Everything Park Hopping.


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Smolenski7 said:


> Hi.  We were told from an online Cast Member that if a park is at capacity, then even with a Park Hopper you could not enter the park later in the day. However, we currently have friends down at Disney World.   MK and DHS are at capacity.  In fact, our friends tried to reserved the MK in the morning, but were denied.  However, later in the day, they entered no problem with the Parker Hopper.
> 
> Can someone please tell me if we would be able to use the Park Hopper for 8/7-8/14?  Three out of four parks are showing at capacity, but that doesn't seem to matter....at least according to our friends' current experience.


I was told a similar story last night when I called to add a day to our tickets.  I think they are just reading a script or something.  Why would I pay so much extra for park hoppers if we're later told we can't hop?  I'm not worrying about it since in reality it hasn't been an issue at all.


----------



## DavidNYC

daisylovesdisney said:


> I was told a similar story last night when I called to add a day to our tickets.  I think they are just reading a script or something.  Why would I pay so much extra for park hoppers if we're later told we can't hop?  I'm not worrying about it since in reality it hasn't been an issue at all.



This applies to every public venue in the country.  When something is at maximum capacity - you will not be admitted no matter what.  So they have to have that disclaimer.  Parks nearly never reach capacity other than the most peak few days around the holidays and this year on the first day of the 50th.  This is nothing new and has always been the case with park hoppers forever.


----------



## paults

If our first park is AK and we check in (we have PH ) we can then PH to MK after 2pm. Once we check in at MK can we leave and still get back in later even if it is full to capacity after we leave.


----------



## subtchr

Yes. But it has nothing to do with whether you have already entered. 

It won't be full to capacity. Unless it is New Years Eve, don't give it a second thought.


----------



## SleeplessInTO

paults said:


> If our first park is AK and we check in (we have PH ) we can then PH to MK after 2pm. Once we check in at MK can we leave and still get back in later even if it is full to capacity after we leave.


Technically no. You’ll be able to get back into AK if AK hits capacity. But not MK. 

However, practically speaking, you’ll be fine. I was able to hop to MK on NYE 2021 around 11pm with no issues.


----------



## Maggie The Cat

We want to have an Epcot morning and then hop to MK for the night. I'm assuming MK will have no reservations on that day as per norm. 

Has anyone been denied entrance when hopping to MK in that situation?


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Maggie The Cat said:


> We want to have an Epcot morning and then hop to MK for the night. I'm assuming MK will have no reservations on that day as per norm.
> 
> Has anyone been denied entrance when hopping to MK in that situation?


Yes, if they are full and it's showing no reservations available (I realise you dont book one if park hopping) but they will turn you away so you need to check the reservation calendar before you decide to head over there


----------



## Maggie The Cat

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Yes, if they are full and it's showing no reservations available (I realise you dont book one if park hopping) but they will turn you away so you need to check the reservation calendar before you decide to head over there



Really? I thought you could hop even if reservations were full. Is this new?

Good thing I asked,


----------



## Skippyboo

No that’s wrong. The only time they stopped Park hopping was for a couple of hours during the Oct 1 50th anniversary day. You can park hop after 2 pm doesn’t matter if the park has reservation available. Just have to go to your park reservation park first.


----------



## Maggie The Cat

Information changes so often, we're all confused! 

Thanks to you both!


----------



## SleeplessInTO

You can hop at 2pm even if the park is full. You just have to tap into your reserved park first.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Skippyboo said:


> No that’s wrong. The only time they stopped Park hopping was for a couple of hours during the Oct 1 50th anniversary day. You can park hop after 2 pm doesn’t matter if the park has reservation available. Just have to go to your park reservation park first.


It still says on the Disney World website "Please note that the ability to visit another park will be subject to the park’s capacity limitations" (https://www.disneyworld.co.uk/guest-services/park-hopper/).
I've seen many posts on several disney groups I'm on where they have been turned away due to the park being at full capacity.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Maggie The Cat said:


> Information changes so often, we're all confused!
> 
> Thanks to you both!


They do and it's horrible trying to keep up 
I'd always recommend just checking the Disney website as it still shows that park hopping is subject to if the park is full. I just wouldn't want you to be turned away.


----------



## Meglen

tinkerbell1991 said:


> It still says on the Disney World website "Please note that the ability to visit another park will be subject to the park’s capacity limitations" (https://www.disneyworld.co.uk/guest-services/park-hopper/).
> I've seen many posts on several disney groups I'm on where they have been turned away due to the park being at full capacity.


Yes but we all know even if no park reservations available that dosnt mean the park has everyone in it who reserved. Only Holidays will be suspect to being turned away aka New Years and such.


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Meglen said:


> Yes but we all know even if no park reservations available that dosnt mean the park has everyone in it who reserved. Only Holidays will be suspect to being turned away aka New Years and such.


I was just sharing what both the official disney website said and what I've read of other people's experiences 

Obviously the poster is absolutely entitled to head over to MK or any other park they fancy after 2pm but it was just a heads up that they may be turned away


----------



## carlyle688

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I was just sharing what both the official disney website said and what I've read of other people's experiences
> 
> Obviously the poster is absolutely entitled to head over to MK or any other park they fancy after 2pm but it was just a heads up that they may be turned away



They won’t be turned away. The reservation system has been in effect for two years and the only time park hopping wasn’t available was a brief period at MK on the 50th anniversary.


----------



## NJlauren

I have hopped many times on sold out days and never turned away.  It is of course possible, but in my experience you’ll get an alert, I was there on the 50th and it alerted me park hopping wasn’t available.  I was already in MK so not an issue.

The chance of being turned away on a non holiday day is slim.  Even if the park is at capacity for reservations that means every single person who reserved is in the park at that moment, plus any extra space they saved for hoppers.  But it is of course possible and May happen this year on  Christmas Day or New Years.

Saying all that you WILL be turned away if you reserved Epcot and never scan into Epcot and show up at MK at 2.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

tinkerbell1991 said:


> Yes, if they are full and it's showing no reservations available (I realise you dont book one if park hopping) but they will turn you away so you need to check the reservation calendar before you decide to head over there


That is incorrect


----------



## daisylovesdisney

You can hop to any park after 2pm as long as you've tapped into the first park you had a reservation for.  It doesn't matter if there are no reservations left, that doesn't affect hopping.


----------



## Meglen

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I was just sharing what both the official disney website said and what I've read of other people's experiences
> 
> Obviously the poster is absolutely entitled to head over to MK or any other park they fancy after 2pm but it was just a heads up that they may be turned away


Kinda curious about the other peoples experiences. Did they get turned away due to not tapping into their park reservation park first? this is a completely different issue than hopping being closed off to guests


----------



## Meglen

Mrs.AMC said:


> That is incorrect


I cant read,... (100% thought u said correct). Cant delete this >.<


----------



## daisylovesdisney

Having no reservations available is not the same as the park being at capacity.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

tinkerbell1991 said:


> It still says on the Disney World website "Please note that the ability to visit another park will be subject to the park’s capacity limitations" (https://www.disneyworld.co.uk/guest-services/park-hopper/).
> I've seen many posts on several disney groups I'm on where they have been turned away due to the park being at full capacity.


honestly, i do not believe they were turned away due to capacity
people can post anything but I’ve been in the parks on their most crowded days and was not turned away from hopping
it has not happened other than on 10/1 very briefly
Disney has a CYA clause in there but has not used it other than 10/1
no reservation at the next park will not turn you away as long as you tap in to your reserved park first


----------



## tinkerbell1991

Meglen said:


> Kinda curious about the other peoples experiences. Did they get turned away due to not tapping into their park reservation park first? this is a completely different issue than hopping being closed off to guests


I have no idea if I'm honest but I've only seen it within the past 4 or so months so didn't actually know if it was down to more visitors now coming to the parks (I understand international borders opened last Nov but genuinely didn't know what other reason it could be).
Fair enough if they can get in, that's great


----------



## Mrs.AMC

daisylovesdisney said:


> Having no reservations available is not the same as the park being at capacity.


Exactly. Everyone wants to tie the two together 
it is simply not the case


----------



## Mrs.AMC

NJlauren said:


> I have hopped many times on sold out days and never turned away.  It is of course possible, but in my experience you’ll get an alert, I was there on the 50th and it alerted me park hopping wasn’t available.  I was already in MK so not an issue.
> 
> The chance of being turned away on a non holiday day is slim.  Even if the park is at capacity for reservations that means every single person who reserved is in the park at that moment, plus any extra space they saved for hoppers.  But it is of course possible and May happen this year on  Christmas Day or New Years.
> 
> Saying all that you WILL be turned away if you reserved Epcot and never scan into Epcot and show up at MK at 2.


I was there on both nye, and christmas
no issues with capacity and hopping either day
it wasn’t very crowded at all


----------



## figmentfinesse

It has literally never, ever happened outside of a few hours on October 1 at MK, and even then it was turned back on fairly quickly.


----------



## Meglen

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I have no idea if I'm honest but I've only seen it within the past 4 or so months so didn't actually know if it was down to more visitors now coming to the parks (I understand international borders opened last Nov but genuinely didn't know what other reason it could be).
> Fair enough if they can get in, that's great


For sure gets confusing. I know since this year and the opening of international travel, day of park reservations are very limited if at all available. So many people either didn't book and tried to walk up and was turned away, or booked a different park and thought they could hop right to a different park at 2pm. I have seen a lot of this in the forums and social media. But like others have said as long as you tap in and than hop after 2 everything should be fine.


----------



## NJlauren

Mrs.AMC said:


> I was there on both nye, and christmas
> no issues with capacity and hopping either day
> it wasn’t very crowded at all


Totally, I was more saying for this coming year those are the only 2 days I would watch for it.  Historically they were the only a days that ever had capacity closures pre covid.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

tinkerbell1991 said:


> I have no idea if I'm honest but I've only seen it within the past 4 or so months so didn't actually know if it was down to more visitors now coming to the parks (I understand international borders opened last Nov but genuinely didn't know what other reason it could be).
> Fair enough if they can get in, that's great


A whole lot of guests do not realize they must tap in to their first park in order to hop
or do know and try to hop anyway
then they complain they couldn’t get in
they leave out the part about their mistake. I often wonder if it is to make it sound bad on Disney’s side. Not all but some


----------



## bsmcneil

Meglen said:


> I know since this year and the opening of international travel, day of park reservations are very limited if at all available.


I went to WDW on a random Friday in May and had no problem getting any park reservation same-day (I literally didn't decide to go until after midnight - and then changed my plans a handful of times on the way to the airport, and to WDW from MCO).


----------



## Meglen

bsmcneil said:


> I went to WDW on a random Friday in May and had no problem getting any park reservation same-day (I literally didn't decide to go until after midnight - and then changed my plans a handful of times on the way to the airport, and to WDW from MCO).


Once summer vaca hit things got tight


----------



## Skippyboo

I park hopped to MK on Aug 6. People at next turnstile where trying to get into MK without any park reservations (MK and Epcot were booked full) so definitely can see people trying to hop without going to first park.


----------



## scrappinginontario

paults said:


> If our first park is AK and we check in (we have PH ) we can then PH to MK after 2pm. Once we check in at MK can we leave and still get back in later even if it is full to capacity after we leave.


The only park you are guaranteed to access from park open to close is the park you have a reservation for.

That being said, the only time a park was closed to hopping was MK for a few hours, the afternoon of the 50th Anniversary, Oct 1, 2021.

I would not give a second thought to the ability to hop to any park you wish.


----------



## hulagirl87

question about park hopping and Halloween party...   I will be starting my day at Hollywood Studios, so have a reservation there.  Have a Halloween party ticket for MK for that night.  Everything says that entry for the party starts at 4pm.  Can I park hop to be in MK prior to 4pm?   I don't see why not as I could just be hopping and going to leave MK at 6 when the park closes for the party but just need clarification.  Hope this makes sense!


----------



## Marionnette

hulagirl87 said:


> question about park hopping and Halloween party...   I will be starting my day at Hollywood Studios, so have a reservation there.  Have a Halloween party ticket for MK for that night.  Everything says that entry for the party starts at 4pm.  Can I park hop to be in MK prior to 4pm?   I don't see why not as I could just be hopping and going to leave MK at 6 when the park closes for the party but just need clarification.  Hope this makes sense!


If you have a park hopper ticket, you can hop to the MK after 2 PM. You don't have to wait until 4 PM.


----------



## bsmcneil

Meglen said:


> Once summer vaca hit things got tight


Oh ok, I was going on the "since international travel opened" and since the beginning of the year reference.


----------



## bigrigsby71682

Has anyone tried to park-hop into a park at 1:47pm? I've heard that is kind of a magic time that cast members will let you early. Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## scrappinginontario

bigrigsby71682 said:


> Has anyone tried to park-hop into a park at 1:47pm? I've heard that is kind of a magic time that cast members will let you early. Anyone have any experience with this?


Guests have reported hopping as early as 1:45 but as many gave reported being held until 2:00.  There isn’t a pattern of when it is/is not allowed that I’ve found.  You can try but be prepared for it to go either way.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Based on prior experience............here is my synopsis.

The tapstyle software allows park hopping as early as 1:47pm.....not 1:46!!....but 1:47 or later.

The challenge is dealing with cast members.

Epcot- they seem to make a big deal about segregating park hoppers due to the way transportation runs to the front and back of the park (Monorail and Skyliner). I usually avoid/ignore them trying to heard the masses and walk to a tapstyle and then enter as I had planned.

AK- I have not seen much of a big deal made about it

MK- I have not seen much of a big deal made about it

DHS- sometimes they try to herd the PH people off to the side, but I just avoid that area and go straight to a tapstyle


----------



## ELT

We are heading down to Disney on Monday September 12th  We have reserved EPCOT as our park that day ( trying to get a boarding pass for GOG at 7am for later in the day) We have park hoppers. Do i have to go to EPCOT first? We wont head to the park until after 2pm. Can we enter magic Kingdom firs before entering EPCOT? Just wondering if you have to enter your reserved park first before you can Hop- thank you


----------



## HashberryOTG

You do have to tap into your reserved park before you can hop.


----------



## ars0525

You have to go to the park where your reservation is before you can park hop.


----------



## ELT

thank you all!


----------



## Tom_E_D

ELT said:


> We are heading down to Disney on Monday September 12th  We have reserved EPCOT as our park that day ( trying to get a boarding pass for GOG at 7am for later in the day) We have park hoppers. Do i have to go to EPCOT first? We wont head to the park until after 2pm. Can we enter magic Kingdom firs before entering EPCOT? Just wondering if you have to enter your reserved park first before you can Hop- thank you


In order to try for a Guardians boarding pass at 7:00, you need a park pass reservation for Epcot. The first park you enter must be the one that you have a park  pass reservation for. If you had a park pass reservation for Epcot and got a boarding group for Guardians, I'm not sure whether or not you would lose the boarding pass if you then changed your park pass reservation to Magic Kingdom so you could enter it first.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

ELT said:


> We are heading down to Disney on Monday September 12th  We have reserved EPCOT as our park that day (* trying to get a boarding pass for GOG at 7am for later in the day) W*e have park hoppers. Do i have to go to EPCOT first? We wont head to the park until after 2pm. Can we enter magic Kingdom firs before entering EPCOT? Just wondering if you have to enter your reserved park first before you can Hop- thank you


To make sure you know regarding the bold comment - No matter what time your BG is for Guardians, you can use it later in the day. As long as it's been called, you can enter the queue at any time from that point till park closes.
Anyway, as for the rest, since you plan to be at Epcot later in the day anyway, would you consider parking at Epcot, entering the park to use your park reservation, then promptly exiting the park, getting on the monorail, going to MK, then returning to Epcot to use your BG and do whatever else you plan for the day at Epcot?


----------



## Mrs.AMC

BridgetBordeaux said:


> Based on prior experience............here is my synopsis.
> 
> The tapstyle software allows park hopping as early as 1:47pm.....not 1:46!!....but 1:47 or later.
> 
> The challenge is dealing with cast members.
> 
> Epcot- they seem to make a big deal about segregating park hoppers due to the way transportation runs to the front and back of the park (Monorail and Skyliner). I usually avoid/ignore them trying to heard the masses and walk to a tapstyle and then enter as I had planned.
> 
> AK- I have not seen much of a big deal made about it
> 
> MK- I have not seen much of a big deal made about it
> 
> DHS- sometimes they try to herd the PH people off to the side, but I just avoid that area and go straight to a tapstyle


Curious though, how do they know, if you haven't tried to tap in yet, if you are a hopper or if you are just entering?
How do they segregate guests and herd them? 
Are they just assuming guests entering about 2:00 are hopping? 
That seems so odd


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mrs.AMC said:


> Anyway, as for the rest, since you plan to be at Epcot later in the day anyway, would you consider parking at Epcot, entering the park to use your park reservation, then promptly exiting the park, getting on the monorail, going to MK, then returning to Epcot to use your BG and do whatever else you plan for the day at Epcot?


This would not work as park hopping is not allowed until 2PM.  If a guest enters Epcot first they must have a park reservation for Epcot and then will not be allowed to enter any other park until 2PM.


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mrs.AMC said:


> Curious though, how do they know, if you haven't tried to tap in yet, if you are a hopper or if you are just entering?
> How do they segregate guests and herd them?
> Are they just assuming guests entering about 2:00 are hopping?
> That seems so odd


Please read post 1 to help understand how park hopping works.

The system tracks park reservations, park entry and park hopping.  They must happen in that specific order and, there are time restrictions when hopping.

To enter the first park a guest must have a park reservation.  They must tap into this park in order to hop to a second park.  This is the same even if it's after 2PM.  First park entered must be the park a guest has a reservation for.


----------



## georgina

Mrs.AMC said:


> Curious though, how do they know, if you haven't tried to tap in yet, if you are a hopper or if you are just entering?
> How do they segregate guests and herd them?
> Are they just assuming guests entering about 2:00 are hopping?
> That seems so odd


Reading the post you quoted, I was thinking it was probably verbal as you walked up, as in they were telling park hoppers to wait in a specific area until 2, and she just ignored that at 1:47 and went right to the tapstyl.


----------



## lovethattink

georgina said:


> Reading the post you quoted, I was thinking it was probably verbal as you walked up, as in they were telling park hoppers to wait in a specific area until 2, and she just ignored that at 1:47 and went right to the tapstyl.


When I’ve hopped I never saw a separate area for hoppers. If you tap too early it shows up on their iPad at the tapstile and the tapstile doesn’t turn green. There have been several accounts of cm allowing earlier entry. Not sure if the tapstile just allowed it, or if there cm did some type of override. Also been many accounts of people being denied entry til 2pm.


----------



## xlauren13x

I am confused on adding park hopper later, but it being added to the whole trip. Does Disney not allow adding the park hopper when there for just that day anymore?

I am going in October and my sister and I only have 3 days. We were thinking about adding park hopper on our very last day so we could do AK and Epcot. Will we not be able to do that just for that day?


----------



## scrappinginontario

xlauren13x said:


> I am confused on adding park hopper later, but it being added to the whole trip. Does Disney not allow adding the park hopper when there for just that day anymore?
> 
> I am going in October and my sister and I only have 3 days. We were thinking about adding park hopper on our very last day so we could do AK and Epcot. Will we not be able to do that just for that day?


Park hopper when added is always for length of stay.   If you are planning to hop at all, it's best to add it at the beginning to offer you the option to hop any day(s) you wish.  The cost added to your 3 day ticket will be the same if you add it day one or day three of your ticket.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> Please read post 1 to help understand how park hopping works.
> 
> The system tracks park reservations, park entry and park hopping.  They must happen in that specific order and, there are time restrictions when hopping.
> 
> To enter the first park a guest must have a park reservation.  They must tap into this park in order to hop to a second park.  This is the same even if it's after 2PM.  First park entered must be the park a guest has a reservation for.


Thanks, but I don't think the first post is going to answer this, is it? None of that addresses "segregating guests at the gate"
Which was what was being discussed in the post I quoted. Bolded segments below. 
I didn't understand how they could do that as I don't follow how they would know what guest walking up to the gate was a PH and what guest wasn't. So I asked for clarification 
I mean, does transportation to Epcot really give them any clues to who is hopping? I don't see that do you?


BridgetBordeaux said:


> *Epcot- they seem to make a big deal about segregating park hoppers due to the way transportation runs to the front and back of the park (Monorail and Skyliner).* I usually avoid/ignore them trying to heard the masses and walk to a tapstyle and then enter as I had planned.
> 
> *DHS- sometimes they try to herd the PH people off to the side, but I just avoid that area and go straight to a tapstyle*


----------



## Mrs.AMC

georgina said:


> Reading the post you quoted, I was thinking it was probably verbal as you walked up, as in they were telling park hoppers to wait in a specific area until 2, and she just ignored that at 1:47 and went right to the tapstyl.


Verbal makes sense I suppose. Never seen it myself but maybe we've never tried to hop right at 2:00. I honestly can't recall
I was just not following especially at Epcot where the OP mentioned transportation and how it ran front and back and how it was used to segregate guests. I do not follow how that relates to hopping or could help them determine who it hopping at all.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

lovethattink said:


> When I’ve hopped I never saw a separate area for hoppers. If you tap too early it shows up on their iPad at the tapstile and the tapstile doesn’t turn green. There have been several accounts of cm allowing earlier entry. Not sure if the tapstile just allowed it, or if there cm did some type of override. Also been many accounts of people being denied entry til 2pm.


That's what I best recall. Either you got in, with green, or you didn't. Either too early or you hadn't tapped in yet, or no reservation, or whatever reason. I mean, there can be any number of reasons for it to not allow entry before 2:00, some of which totally unrelated to hopping. It's hard to guess what they could be when you see someone not get green
Anyway, I think the mystery is answered and they do not herd guests who are hopping in any significant way


----------



## scrappinginontario

Mrs.AMC said:


> Thanks, but I don't think the first post is going to answer this, is it? None of that addresses "segregating guests at the gate"
> Which was what was being discussed in the post I quoted. Bolded segments below.
> I didn't understand how they could do that as I don't follow how they would know what guest walking up to the gate was a PH and what guest wasn't. So I asked for clarification
> I mean, does transportation to Epcot really give them any clues to who is hopping? I don't see that do you?



Trying to tap in before allowed will show blue, similar to someone trying to access a park who does not either have a valid reservation and/or valid park ticket.

What they do with those guests is something that changes and honestly we don't have data as to what people's experiences have been as most don't try.    Park hopping officially starts at 2PM so the vast majority of people wait until then to try and tap in. What they do while they wait is each guest's decision.  Parks may/may not have an official gathering place for people to wait until PH is allowed and if there is a place, it's not been widely shared by Disney or by guests in this thread.

If people share this information we can update post 1 but as of now, more than 18 months after PH restarted with the 2:00 rule, that information has not been shared that I'm aware of.  I'm happy to update post 1 with people's experiences if data is given.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

scrappinginontario said:


> Trying to tap in before allowed will show blue, similar to someone trying to access a park who does not either have a valid reservation and/or valid park ticket.
> 
> What they do with those guests is something that changes and honestly we don't have data as to what people's experiences have been as most don't try.    Park hopping officially starts at 2PM so the vast majority of people wait until then to try and tap in. What they do while they wait is each guest's decision.  Parks may/may not have an official gathering place for people to wait until PH is allowed and if there is a place, it's not been widely shared by Disney or by guests in this thread.
> 
> If people share this information we can update post 1 but as of now, more than 18 months after PH restarted with the 2:00 rule, that information has not been shared that I'm aware of.  I'm happy to update post 1 with people's experiences if data is given.


thanks. As I said, the whole "herding of guests" was really misleading to me and that's is where I was trying to ask the OP to explain further. Since I don't understand how any CM would ever know by looking which guest is hopping and which isn't. Once they try to tap in, sure. That I can totally follow. Of course they know after that, that much is easy to understand. But the OP stated something very different, going so far as to site transportation methods at Epcot as a factor. So if there was more data to include I was asking about that and so far, that poster has not added more explanation about their post.


----------



## BridgetBordeaux

Have not been on DisB in a while.
My comments were based on experiences prior to the date of my post.
I have no idea what has been happening since my post.

Here is what was happening at the locations I mentioned.....

A CM would be standing 50-100 feet in front of the tapstyles and was either yelling the announcement or maybe had a little PA system.

They said something like this---

" If you are park hopping....it is not 2 o'clock yet.......park hopping does not start until 2 o'clock.....please stand over here and wait until park hoppers are allowed to enter the park"   

I saw it at the IG for EP and DHS..........for sure....a 100 percent concrete memory......I can not remember if it was happening at the EP main entrance because by that time I "knew the drill" and just walked past all any CM making announcements and headed right to a tapstyle at 147/148/149pm.....and got my green mickey...........and entered the park.....clearly before the stroke of 2pm.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

Apologies if this has been asked and answered, and I read the first post.  Our last visit to WDW was 2015, and at that time, the Disney Bus transportation system only went from Park to Resort, at that time there was no direct Park to Park transportation system (other than in theory the monorail system between MK and EPCOT).  Am I reading Post #1 correctly that there is now direct park to park bus transportation?  Thx.


----------



## CarolynFH

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered, and I read the first post.  Our last visit to WDW was 2015, and at that time, the Disney Bus transportation system only went from Park to Resort, at that time there was no direct Park to Park transportation system (other than in theory the monorail system between MK and EPCOT).  Am I reading Post #1 correctly that there is now direct park to park bus transportation?  Thx.


Yes, there are now buses from park to park where no other transportation (monorail, Skyliner or boat) exists.  The park to park buses don't start running until around 1:30 PM though, just in time for park hopping at 2:00.


----------



## Hitchhiking Ghost

CarolynFH said:


> Yes, there are now buses from park to park where no other transportation (monorail, Skyliner or boat) exists.  The park to park buses don't start running until around 1:30 PM though, just in time for park hopping at 2:00.


Thank you, that is very helpful to know.  Still learning new things even at my age.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Hitchhiking Ghost said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered, and I read the first post.  Our last visit to WDW was 2015, and at that time, the Disney Bus transportation system only went from Park to Resort, at that time there was no direct Park to Park transportation system (other than in theory the monorail system between MK and EPCOT).  Am I reading Post #1 correctly that there is now direct park to park bus transportation?  Thx.


Funny how folks thought there was no park to park buses but even in 2015 there was. It’s been around since we started going regularly in 2008. I mean, they WANT people to hop, because the make money selling hoppers. Easy access to hopping via bus transfers from parks sells hoppers, more so back before Covid reopening than now. Before now it ran all day. Now it starts later. 

I think the confusion was the park to park buses were usually located in a more remote area of the bus depots, often neat the charter bus stops. People seem to have overlooked them.


----------



## eandt

ars0525 said:


> You have to go to the park where your reservation is before you can park hop.


I can't believe they are still making folks do this even after 2pm, it's insanity.   If you have no park reservation at all or cancel one that you had made, are you able to "hop" to any park you want after 2 provided you have a hopper pass?


----------



## scrappinginontario

eandt said:


> I can't believe they are still making folks do this even after 2pm, it's insanity.   If you have no park reservation at all or cancel one that you had made, are you able to "hop" to any park you want after 2 provided you have a hopper pass?


Nothing has changed. You must have a park reservation for whichever park you go to first, regardless of what time it is.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

eandt said:


> I can't believe they are still making folks do this even after 2pm, it's insanity.   If you have no park reservation at all or cancel one that you had made, are you able to "hop" to any park you want after 2 provided you have a hopper pass?


Time of day doesn’t matter.  A reservation is required to enter a park. If you have no reservation, or cancel a reservation since that results in having no reservation, you can't enter a park. If you can't enter a park it means you can't hop either. So the answer is no.

If your scenario worked, that would be "after 2, no reservation needed for AP or Hopper tickets" situation, and while wonderful, not a Disney we get any longer. Reservations are needed 100% of the time. At least until something changes. Lots of rumors flying about changes but so far, only rumors. I'll believe those when it comes out of Disney's mouth, not a message board or bloggers, LOL


----------



## jenmcc21

Forgive me if this has been answered. We are going as a group of 8 in November.  My husband and his friend that we are going with are going to golf a couple of mornings and then meet up with us when we hop to the next park.  Do I just get a park reservation for them at the second park, or will it be ok if the rest of our party enters the first park that we have reservations for and they don't.  I just thought about this and don't want it to be an issue when they try to enter the second park with us.


----------



## scrappinginontario

jenmcc21 said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered. We are going as a group of 8 in November.  My husband and his friend that we are going with are going to golf a couple of mornings and then meet up with us when we hop to the next park.  Do I just get a park reservation for them at the second park, or will it be ok if the rest of our party enters the first park that we have reservations for and they don't.  I just thought about this and don't want it to be an issue when they try to enter the second park with us.


Each guest must have a park reservation for the first park they enter each day.


----------



## cbnsoul

We would like to go to Epcot for NYE night but, at least as of now, there is no park availability. I assume park hopping is an option that day. Not sure, however, if they close for capacity for those trying to park hop as used to happen prior to the park reservation system? I'd prefer top go to AK in the morning and then go to Epcot late afternoon (as will likely everyone else!)


----------



## scrappinginontario

cbnsoul said:


> We would like to go to Epcot for NYE night but, at least as of now, there is no park availability. I assume park hopping is an option that day. Not sure, however, if they close for capacity for those trying to park hop as used to happen prior to the park reservation system? I'd prefer top go to AK in the morning and then go to Epcot late afternoon (as will likely everyone else!)


It’s always a possibility to happen but since park reservations were introduced, hopping was only stopped once and that was to MK for a few hours on its 50th Anniversary.


----------



## dvcdisney

Sorry if this has been asked several times. I'm still not clear about the answer.

Now that park hopping is available, I'm concerned that if we leave a park that we reserved we may not be able to get in because it's "at capacity". I understand that true capacity is not being reached at this point. However, I'm concerned that on Christmas Day and NYE, there would need to deny entry at some point.

Is it posted or shown on any WDW section that states that my park reservation "guarantees" me into the park regardless of how many park hoppers arrive before I come back?

Thank you for any info.


----------



## sponica

Your park reservation guarantees you can get into the park whether it's rope drop or 9 PM.  Essentially you are counted as being there the entire day.

If anything does happen, they'll shut off hopping to the affected parks on those days.


----------



## Scalemaster34

dvcdisney said:


> Sorry if this has been asked several times. I'm still not clear about the answer.
> 
> Now that park hopping is available, I'm concerned that if we leave a park that we reserved we may not be able to get in because it's "at capacity". I understand that true capacity is not being reached at this point. However, I'm concerned that on Christmas Day and NYE, there would need to deny entry at some point.
> 
> Is it posted or shown on any WDW section that states that my park reservation "guarantees" me into the park regardless of how many park hoppers arrive before I come back?
> 
> Thank you for any info.


Last year when they closed MK due to capacity, they still allowed those re-entering the park, or those with annual passes or military tickets to enter.   You can assume that would be the case again... but also assume it would create a mad house at the gate.


----------



## dvcdisney

sponica said:


> Your park reservation guarantees you can get into the park whether it's rope drop or 9 PM.  Essentially you are counted as being there the entire day.
> 
> If anything does happen, they'll shut off hopping to the affected parks on those days.





Scalemaster34 said:


> Last year when they closed MK due to capacity, they still allowed those re-entering the park, or those with annual passes or military tickets to enter.   You can assume that would be the case again... but also assume it would create a mad house at the gate.



Thanks so much for your help! 
We haven't been back to WDW since March 2020 and so many things have changed since then. I'm a bit lost.

_(actually was there when the parks closed due to Covid, we left MK that last day not realizing that we wouldn't be back for over 2yrs, we went home 5 days earlier than planned)_


----------



## Mrs.AMC

dvcdisney said:


> Sorry if this has been asked several times. I'm still not clear about the answer.
> 
> Now that park hopping is available, I'm concerned that if we leave a park that we reserved we may not be able to get in because it's "at capacity". I understand that true capacity is not being reached at this point. However, I'm concerned that on Christmas Day and NYE, there would need to deny entry at some point.
> 
> Is it posted or shown on any WDW section that states that my park reservation "guarantees" me into the park regardless of how many park hoppers arrive before I come back?
> 
> Thank you for any info.


Neither Christmas Day nor NYE this past year reached capacity to a point where additional guests were not allowed to hop at 2PM. 
They've got maximum park reservation #'s at a point so much lower than maximum capacity it just has become a non-issue. 

Even prior to the current reservation system, only single day, walk up ticket sales were impacted


----------



## dvcdisney

Mrs.AMC said:


> Neither Christmas Day nor NYE this past year reached capacity to a point where additional guests were not allowed to hop at 2PM.
> They've got maximum park reservation #'s at a point so much lower than maximum capacity it just has become a non-issue.
> 
> Even prior to the current reservation system, only single day, walk up ticket sales were impacted


Thank you!


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Refresh my memory - can I start out at MK, hop to Epcot and then back to MK for late night hours? Annual Pass (yes, we're at a deluxe resort)


----------



## Mrs.AMC

Yep


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Mrs.AMC said:


> Yep


Thanks


----------



## TheSouthernBelle

disneyfan2kids said:


> Refresh my memory - can I start out at MK, hop to Epcot and then back to MK for late night hours? Annual Pass (yes, we're at a deluxe resort)


Yes, you just have to hop after 2pm and your park reservation for that day has to be where you start your day, so in this case it needs to be at MK.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

AP holders. Have park reservations for 5 for MK. Intend on park hopping to Epcot (if available) after 2pm. My one DS, actually arrives that day to meet us - and "may" not arrive in time to enter MK with us (but will want to PH to Epcot later with us.)  

Questions:
1.) can I just scan his band at MK for him to "swipe in" for purpose of hopping later?
2.) If not, do I have to modify his park reservation for that day to Epcot? 
3.) Can the above typically be done the day of? 
4.) Assuming we have PH availability, does that mean there would also likely be the availability at that time to modify (for him) to his "main park" for the day?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lanejudy

Two options:

You can change his reservation to Epcot.  That may or may not be something he can do day-of - keep an eye on the park reservations.
When he finally arrives at WDW, he can first go to MK and tap in then leave to go to Epcot.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

disneyfan2kids said:


> AP holders. Have park reservations for 5 for MK. Intend on park hopping to Epcot (if available) after 2pm. My one DS, actually arrives that day to meet us - and "may" not arrive in time to enter MK with us (but will want to PH to Epcot later with us.)
> 
> Questions:
> 1.) can I just scan his band at MK for him to "swipe in" for purpose of hopping later?
> 2.) If not, do I have to modify his park reservation for that day to Epcot?
> 3.) Can the above typically be done the day of?
> 4.) Assuming we have PH availability, does that mean there would also likely be the availability at that time to modify (for him) to his "main park" for the day?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1 No. You need his finger, which I'm guessing he isn't gonna give up, LOL
2 Yes - ETA - if you are fairly sure he won't get there till after 2:00, or after y'all have hopped, just make his for Epcot from the get go.
3 Sometimes
4 One has nothing to do with the other. PH has not been affected by no reservations for the park being hopped to


----------



## disneyfan2kids

Mrs.AMC said:


> 1 No. You need his finger, which I'm guessing he isn't gonna give up, LOL
> 2 Yes - ETA - if you are fairly sure he won't get there till after 2:00, or after y'all have hopped, just make his for Epcot from the get go.
> 3 Sometimes
> 4 One has nothing to do with the other. PH has not been affected by no reservations.


Thank you! Now - a follow up question if you don't mind  We intend on doing MK, then PH to Epcot after 2pm, then back to MK for late night hours. How would I handle his reservation if he ends up not being able to meet us early for MK - but still wants to go to Epcot and then MK late night? Would it be - 1.) Change his main reservation to Epcot then PH for him to MK? Can this be done if he doesn't hit Epcot until after 3pm for his "first" park?


----------



## musicguy856

disneyfan2kids said:


> Thank you! Now - a follow up question if you don't mind  We intend on doing MK, then PH to Epcot after 2pm, then back to MK for late night hours. How would I handle his reservation if he ends up not being able to meet us early for MK - but still wants to go to Epcot and then MK late night? Would it be - 1.) Change his main reservation to Epcot then PH for him to MK? Can this be done if he doesn't hit Epcot until after 3pm for his "first" park?


As long as there is availability for the park you want to change to, you can change a reservation if that ticket hasn't been scanned in for the day.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

disneyfan2kids said:


> Thank you! Now - a follow up question if you don't mind  We intend on doing MK, then PH to Epcot after 2pm, then back to MK for late night hours. How would I handle his reservation if he ends up not being able to meet us early for MK - but still wants to go to Epcot and then MK late night? Would it be - 1.) Change his main reservation to Epcot then PH for him to MK? Can this be done if he doesn't hit Epcot until after 3pm for his "first" park?


Sure. It doesn't matter if you don't enter your first park till late in the day.
Only 2 rules, until further notice at least, #1 is you must enter your reserved park before you can hop and #2, you can't hop till 2 PM
Beyond those 2 points, anything goes.
You can enter your reserved park at 6PM, walk right back out and hop to your next park
You can enter your reserved park, hop after 2PM, go back to your reserved park
You can enter your reserved park, hop after 2, then hop again to another park and again to a 4th park. Then back to another park you've entered already. Time permitting. You can hop like bunnies on a sugar rush


----------



## itsrichardash

This thread is so helpful! I can't wait to park-hop next week


----------



## mwmom

disneyfan2kids said:


> Thank you! Now - a follow up question if you don't mind  We intend on doing MK, then PH to Epcot after 2pm, then back to MK for late night hours. How would I handle his reservation if he ends up not being able to meet us early for MK - but still wants to go to Epcot and then MK late night? Would it be - 1.) Change his main reservation to Epcot then PH for him to MK? Can this be done if he doesn't hit Epcot until after 3pm for his "first" park?


Since MK is full some days in December already, you might consider having him go to MK and scan in then monorail to Epcot. Then he can easily go back to MK with you. Or, if he doesn’t make it in till late, he can still meet you at MK. I saw that it is closed for reservations on Dec. 5.


----------



## disneyfan2kids

mwmom said:


> Since MK is full some days in December already, you might consider having him go to MK and scan in then monorail to Epcot. Then he can easily go back to MK with you. Or, if he doesn’t make it in till late, he can still meet you at MK. I saw that it is closed for reservations on Dec. 5.


Great idea! Once he scanned in - no need for "availability" for PH to MK for him later... correct? He could then just enter with us as normal.


----------



## Mrs.AMC

disneyfan2kids said:


> Great idea! Once he scanned in - no need for "availability" for PH to MK for him later... correct? He could then just enter with us as normal.


While availability has thus far not been an issue beyond a couple hours on 10/1 since the Park Reservation system started, you have entry to your reserved park for that day period. No matter what.


----------



## deltadisney

Is tomorrow when the surge pricing starts for park hoppers?  We are going Dec. 30 - Jan 4 - I already have one day tickets, so I would need to buy park hopper option today to avoid the surge pricing?


----------



## scrappinginontario

deltadisney said:


> Is tomorrow when the surge pricing starts for park hoppers?  We are going Dec. 30 - Jan 4 - I already have one day tickets, so I would need to buy park hopper option today to avoid the surge pricing?


Sorry, not sure what you mean by 'surge pricing'?  As of tomorrow, each park's one day ticket can be a different amount.  

If you have one day tickets and want to add the park hopper option, it will probably be cost effective to do that today.  I would guess the only park that _may_ not be affected would be AK as it rarely fills up so I personally anticipate those tickets to be the lowest cost but, that's only a guess on my part.

Historically with Disney tickets, prices go up and rarely go down.  I don't anticipate tickets being less tomorrow.


----------



## deltadisney

scrappinginontario said:


> Sorry, not sure what you mean by 'surge pricing'?  As of tomorrow, each park's one day ticket can be a different amount.
> 
> If you have one day tickets and want to add the park hopper option, it will probably be cost effective to do that today.  I would guess the only park that _may_ not be affected would be AK as it rarely fills up so I personally anticipate those tickets to be the lowest cost but, that's only a guess on my part.
> 
> Historically with Disney tickets, prices go up and rarely go down.  I don't anticipate tickets being less tomorrow.



Thanks so much for the quick response:  this is the article that mentioned tomorrow prices change for various add-ons, including park hopper: https://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2022/11/21/why-december-8th-is-such-a-big-deal-in-disney-world/

Just wondering that if I already have one day, if I need to purchase by tomorrow.


----------



## DeeCee735

Hi. If we want to make dining reservations in the park we want to hop to at the 60 day mark, can we do that or do we have to have a park hop reservation in place for the second park? We haven’t hopped in so long and are unfamiliar with how it works now. 

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## 1lilspark

As long as the adr for park #2 is after 2pm you are fine… keep in mind they ‘could’ restrict hopping access due to capacity but they so far have only enacted this once to my knowledge


----------



## RoseGold

You can make any ADR.  The system doesn't care.  So you can adjust reservations or tickets later.


----------



## scrappinginontario

DeeCee735 said:


> Hi. If we want to make dining reservations in the park we want to hop to at the 60 day mark, can we do that or do we have to have a park hop reservation in place for the second park? We haven’t hopped in so long and are unfamiliar with how it works now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dee


Post 1 of this thread explains park hopping in detail.  Information in post 1 is all current.


----------

